# Tragedy at Silvergard OOC Thread



## crazy_monkey1956

Welcome to the first post in the OOC discussion thread for Paths of Legend - Tragedy at Silvergard.

Dramatis Personae

Alaric, Azgundi Human Wizard played by Arkhandus
Aohdan, Centaur played by Yttermayn
Corath, Nimblewright played by Shadowmask
Estelle, Azgundi Human Rogue played by Ethandrew
Johen, Tureni Human Druid, played by Amaury
Muzdum, Mountain Dwarf Fighter, played by Voda Vosa
Valen, Tureni Human Ranger, played by Helfdan
William, Azgundi Human Paladin, played by Jemal

If all of the above folks could check in here to let me know you're alive sometime in the next couple of days, that would be appreciated.

Some Administrative notes: 

Posting should be at least once a week.  If you are able to post more often, please consider your fellow players and give them a chance to respond before bulldozing on through the scene.     If your character is alone or only with other folks who can post more often, we can pick up the pace a bit, but I'm going to try to make sure no one gets left behind, so keep that in mind.  When you check in, please include how often you think you'll be able to post (once a day, once a week, several times a day, etc).  I do need a once a week minimum to keep things moving, so if there's going to be problems with that, let me know.

Experience Points will be handled as per normal D&D standard.  However, I also give out "extra credit" awards for the following activities: 

Keeping an in character journal (post a link)

Character or campaign artwork (portraits of your character, a sketch of the combat scene, etc.  Post a link, or post it here in the OOC thread)

Painted metal mini (post a picture)

Choosing a musical theme for your character (if possible, link to a site where we can legally hear the music)

Facillitating game play (this covers a wide range of things.  In this format, it primarily means helping me out with keeping things running smoothly without getting overbearing)

Writing poetry and/or songs "in-character" or about your character or the campaign

Anything else "creative" that lies outside the purview of normal roleplaying activities.  

Generally speaking these rewards will be about 1/25th the amount you need to get to the next level (so, at first level, the standard award would be 40xp).  However, this award can be more if the contribution is exceptional (judged so not only by me, but fellow players).  And yes, this is all fairly arbitrary.  I try to be as fair as possible with this kind of stuff.  My general rule is one or two such awards per character level.

That's about it for now.  I feel like I'm forgetting something, though, so don't be surprised if another message pops up here soon.


----------



## shadowmask

I'm here.      I can post once a week.  After school is finished, I'm hoping to bring it up to several times a week, if not once a day.  Unfortunately, my internet connection at work isn't fast enough for me to post during my "down" times, too.      Otherwise, I'd be posting multiple times a day.


----------



## Amaury

Hello,

Reporting for duty! Can post several times a week or a day if need be.

=-=-=-=-=

I, Johen, Tureni Druid, have arrived in the Azgundi Kingdom with my faithful hawk companion, Highflyer! 
A number of clues have brought me here, but I am far from having completed the puzzle...

I am hungry, tired and quite nervous in that urban environment... Will I trust anyone?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

To avoid confusion between me and Shadowmask, I've changed my avatar.  So, when looking for DM posts, look for the "17."


----------



## ethandrew

Checking in, I can post up to several times a day if needed, or as minimal as required.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I knew I'd remember it eventually.

Dice rolling, when it comes up, will be handled on an honor system, unless anyone has an issue with that (let me know).  If it becomes a problem, we'll switch to something else (most likely to me making all the rolls).


----------



## Amaury

You can also use Invisible Castle.. whereby you copy the link of the result into your OOC message.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric the Alchemist checking in!

I can generally post a few times per day, on average.  Some days I may only have a bit of computer access in the morning and late evening, but most days I have ready access during the day, not so much in the evening.  But I'm insomniac so I may well end up posting at 3am sometimes before I finally feel tired enough to try sleep.   

Typically though, I won't usually be posting on Friday or Sunday afternoons, only early or fairly late on those days.

Also: I'll have Alaric's full appearance/personality descriptions up in the other thread today most likely, I just got distracted from finishing it earlier in the week.  :\


----------



## Helfdan

You have my sword!  

Valen Sablewood unstrung his bow and slung it by his quiver as he entered the Azgundi capital.  Of course, no footprints could be read on the teeming, paved roads.  But to a skilled tracker, there is other spoor beyond prints...  the truth would soon be his.  



_____________________________________________________________________________


I can post AT LEAST once/day...  usually more than once, depending how early i get up


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury: My capacity to fiddle with linking things is limited.  New fangled computers, anyway.  Back in my day, it was DOS and you typed everything and you liked it!  None of this point-and-click baloney.    

Sorry, showing my age there a bit.      Honestly, I'd prefer to keep it simple and not bother with online dice rollers unless it becomes problematic.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Helfdan: Keep the in-character stuff over in the other thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Ya' call fo'a dwarf? Aye! Muzdum tha warsmith here, at ya' service mate. Now where did I left that old pice of junk?

Well I'm here, and so do Muzdum. With the dice thing, I'll be happy if you roll them. My posts can be once a day if I can solve my internet issues. Anyway, they will be of at least one or two per week.


----------



## Helfdan

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Helfdan: Keep the in-character stuff over in the other thread.




aye aye, cap'n


----------



## Yttermayn

Yttermayn, checking in.  I can usually post a minimum of once per day.  I'll try to let you know before hand if that drops for vacation or jail or something.


----------



## Arkhandus

....Ack.  :\   Actually, I'll post the appearance/personality updated character sheet of Alaric tomorrow, probably in the morning or early afternoon.


----------



## Amaury

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Amaury: My capacity to fiddle with linking things is limited.  New fangled computers, anyway.  Back in my day, it was DOS and you typed everything and you liked it!  None of this point-and-click baloney.
> 
> Sorry, showing my age there a bit.      Honestly, I'd prefer to keep it simple and not bother with online dice rollers unless it becomes problematic.





up to you, but it's dead easy. here is the link http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py
you enter your character name and type of roll and simply Copy/Paste the tag like this:

Bluff DM on dice rolling (1d20+2=9)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ok, I'm sold.  Invisible Castle it is.


----------



## Jemal

"Sir William Reporting for duty, Sire."

I ALWAYS have theme songs, it's how I play the game.  Every character I make, most of the important NPC's, and any major events in games I DM have Theme songs.

So what's William Windwalker's? Well, I'm pretty sure you'll all be familiar with it, and if you aren't, then Heeeere's YouTube to the rescue:  You see, he's rather easily explained as a Paladin who's been PAINTED BLACK.  (I think the video's pretty damn cool, too.  It fits.)

And I can usually post a couple times a day, depending on other people's activity.

BTW, I been here for years and still don't know how to post pics.. Anyone?


----------



## Jemal

Amaury said:
			
		

> up to you, but it's dead easy. here is the link http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py
> you enter your character name and type of roll and simply Copy/Paste the tag like this:
> 
> Bluff DM on dice rolling (1d20+2=9)




Actually, I'd consider that a DIPLOMACY Check, and you forgot to add the +10 for Invisiblecastle's Ease of Use, cuz it looks like it worked.


----------



## Amaury

Pictures? Check the ratings first!   
If you scroll down below your Edit Window, you'll find in the Additional Options window a Attach Files section.. click on it and select your file from your hard drive!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Well, entertainment has been achieved.      Sir William has just earned 40 xp.  Please, note that this will be only the "extra credit" boost you will get this level.  You'll be eligible for another at level 2.

Thanks.


----------



## Jemal

Amaury - Thanx

Crazypixie - Thank you.  Final Fantasy to the rescue!


----------



## Amaury

no probs. 
anyone knows of a resource to find a portrait/avatar or build one (free of course)?? 
Don't have a scanner to use my own drawings...


----------



## shadowmask

Jemal... Niiiiccccceeeee.      Paint it Black is my all-time fav song by the Stones.  The visuals were cool, too.


----------



## ethandrew

If I am not mistaken, I believe we have all checked in! I'll see what I can do about coming up with some identifying media for Estelle.


----------



## shadowmask

Alright, Jemal inspired me.    

Corath's "theme" is Godsmack's "Awake."  I think it fits quite well, given her new-found sentience and the absolutely obscene combat machine she will become.      I'm going to warn y'all now, the video is not as...dynamic as the video for Paint it Black, but if you enjoy watching someone else's enthusiasm, there is enjoyment in watching the guy drum his heart out.    

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=115732&fr=


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ethandrew is right, everyone is here.    

Shadowmask: Cool stuff.  40 xp for Corath, and, as with William, your next opportunity to bribe the DM...uh, I mean, get extra credit will be in one level's time.


----------



## Jemal

Amaury said:
			
		

> no probs.
> anyone knows of a resource to find a portrait/avatar or build one (free of course)??
> Don't have a scanner to use my own drawings...




Well, it's a tad 'cartoonish', but www.heromachine.com is kinda cool.

Shadowmask: Good song!

TO all: Thanx for the kudos.
BTW, Do any of us know each other previous or are we running into each other via Divine (DM) Intervention?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The way I have the initial post set up, everyone doesn't know eachother per se, but a few of you know of each other (specifically, Valen is searching for Johen).  The meeting phase is happening in the first few posts.


----------



## Jemal

So the IC is up then?

*EDIT: Hmm, don't see it.. must look harder...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yeah.  Look for it in the Playing the Game boards.


----------



## Amaury

hey, look at Johen after using Jemal's recommended piece of software!   
not bad a piece of freeware... I almost went for dragon wings!!..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Nice.  40 xp headed in Johen's direction.      Next level, you can try for some more extra credit.


----------



## Helfdan

Very cool everybody!  Although I am, as well, a rocker at heart, for some reason our young ranger brings this song to mind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xdTG6nbUJk


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Helfdan: Spiffy song, animation was a little strange, but that's ok.  40 xp for Valen.  As with the others, you'll have to wait until level 2 before you can try for another dose of extra credit good-ness.


----------



## Amaury

That's the theme for Johen.. 

It symbolizes his current state of mind: sorrow, emptiness, away from home, fear, melancholy, holding on to family souvenirs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xpkRj99FH0&mode=related&search=
by Dead Can Dance


OOC: worship Her (Lisa)!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury: Interesting and certainly thought provoking.  Unfortunately, you've already gotten this level's extra credit for the character portrait.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Well google is the best source for pictures =P Heres mine:




No, seriously:




It's not created by me, not that I'm not capable, it's just that I don't have a scanner to use my draws. Anyway I think the picture fits perfectly well
And for the music for this fellow dwarf, Dark Chest of Wonders, from Nightwish (beside the fact that is a great song) describes what happened to Muzdum when his beloved brother left his home, leaving him behind. Unfortunaly I didn't find the way to make you hear the complete song. The lyrics are somewhere in the main page XD
http://www.nightwish.com/files/audio/darkchest-sample.mp3


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

And to the dwarf goes 40 xp.  Spiffy stuff.


----------



## Voda Vosa

What does Spiffy mean?


----------



## Helfdan

means he liked it


----------



## Yttermayn

Ok, I photo edited a pic of Aohdan scavenging equipment from a field after a battle.


----------



## Arkhandus

I forget, and can't seem to find mention of it right now on the threads, but did you want us to each choose a particular color for our dialogue?


----------



## Voda Vosa

I take Red


----------



## Arkhandus

Well if you're going to be that way, and if we do that, then I claim royal blue.


----------



## Amaury

I use Light Blue for speech as I think it contrasts well against the black background.
I use _Italic_ for thoughts when I can formulate some.


----------



## Jemal

Dude! Nightwish fan!!!!

, I based much of the plot and several of the characters of my epic game around nightwish songs.  (And Apocalyptica, of course.)

As for speech, It should be easy... After all, he IS William the Gray


----------



## ethandrew

I am thinking that Estelle might go with good ol' Dark Red. Any issues, let me know.


----------



## Amaury

guys be mindful that some of these colours aren't readable with the default black background.. like dark red or grey.. or maybe am I colour blind??   

and maybe we should adopt one Colour for Common?


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, if that were to be done, Common would just be the standard forum text color, wouldn't it?

Regarding the contrasts: Yeah, dark gray doesn't read so easily on the forum's black background, nor does dark red.  But I don't have any problems with that stuff myself, so meh.


----------



## Amaury

Crazypixie, for the characters in the queue, are our characters free to enter the city or is there some guard check that you want to roleplay?
ta.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Jemal said:
			
		

> Dude! Nightwish fan!!!!
> 
> , I based much of the plot and several of the characters of my epic game around nightwish songs.  (And Apocalyptica, of course.)
> 
> As for speech, It should be easy... After all, he IS William the Gray




Nightwish is a great group, many cool songs, the lyrics are excelent ^^
On topic: why don't you try this gray


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Whoa, slow down guys.    

As for colors, I'd prefer to keep things all the same color, except when speaking in other languages.  For example, I'm speaking in Azgundi right now.

Common = Normal White
Azgundi = Magenta
Tureni = Dark Olive Green
Thayvian = Dark Red
Emiran = Dark Orange
Elven = Green
Sylvan = Lime
Halfling = Sandy Brown
Draconic = Red
Dwarven = Sienna
Auran = Medium Turquoise
Druidic = Black (As in, spoiler texted.  Secret language and all that)
Gnome = Blue
Orc = Indigo

That covers all of the languages listed on your character sheets.  If I missed any, let me know.  If dialogue from an NPC pops up that's in a language none of you understand, I'll simply state something to the effect of, "The NPC says something in a language you don't understand."

Yttermayn: Cool pic, 40 xp.  Next level you can try for another extra credit.

Ok, on with the game.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury: Quick nitpick about your IC post.  I try not to have my halflings resemble hobbits in any way shape or form, so I'd appreciate it if you didn't refer to them as such.  The word "hobbit" doesn't exist in my campaign world.


----------



## Amaury

Ok, corrected post.

Otherwise, would you describe your world as High or low magic and high or low fantasy (as opposed to medieval)? Just so that I roleplay accordingly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Low magic, high fantasy.  What that means in a nutshell is that the everday commoner doesn't see magic much and the only reason the average commoner is at all familiar with magic and other races is due to the recent war.  PCs are special.  They're above average, they're out of the ordinary, they're exceptional.  

So, the Azgundi capital, for example, does not have things like Continual Flame lamps on every street corner, or anything else that would say "magic is common."  The only place where anything magical could be considered to be "common" is the Adventurers' Guild compound, and in the households of certain Lords, Ladies, and retired adventurers.  

If it weren't for the centaur, the dwarf would be getting stared at almost as much.  Most commoners have never seen a dwarf, much less a centaur.  Halflings, due to their somewhat migratory nature, are somewhat more commonplace, though still seperate and not trusted.  

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Amaury

yeap.. basically not a Ptolus campaign! 

and that's what i'm used to, so cool by me.


----------



## ethandrew

I just changed the resolution of my monitor and it made those darker colors a little more visible, so I apologize the Dark Red was less than bright. Does the color Deep Sky Blue hinder anyone at all?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

See my color post above.  

All, especially those with more PBP experience: What is the point of having characters' dialogue color coded?


----------



## ethandrew

I fixed that in the IC thread, as I noted that after I had posted. The main advantage in my eyes is that I can easily tell characters apart and be able to distinguish the character's words and their actions. I think partially it's an aesthetic thing as well.


----------



## Amaury

crazypixie said:
			
		

> See my color post above.
> 
> All, especially those with more PBP experience: What is the point of having characters' dialogue color coded?




It simply helps with the reading, especially with long posts, people will tend to miss stuff and you get into stupid situations.. So I'd recommend you choose one colour for Common as well. 

For other languages, you can use another colour but also place tags to confirm what language it is, i.e.:
[draconic]"Yes I speak draconic, I'm a mage!"[/draconic] or get the characters to specify what languages they talk as all the colour coding is soon forgotten.

Then 'thoughts' are usually in _Italic_.

This is what I've seen in my pbp experience.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Okie dokie.

Here's what we'll do.  If you guys want to keep the color coding for your characters we'll do it that way.  As for languages, we'll just note what language is being spoken if it is other than common.  For example,

The creature says in Orc, "Back off!"  

Or something like that.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I think a unanimous color for spoken words could be a good idea.


----------



## Helfdan

If we choose colors, I pick green


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:
			
		

> If we choose colors, I pick green




I beat you to it by posting in it first.     Just kidding, I'll roll you for it though... Hehehe.


----------



## ethandrew

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I think a unanimous color for spoken words could be a good idea.




This might be best, for simplicity's sake.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

On the other hand, the individual colors do seem to add a bit of flavor.  I really don't care either way.


----------



## Helfdan

No, friend.   I am sorry i missed that.  I shall use brown


----------



## Arkhandus

I don't have prior PbP experience exactly (closest I've done before is the freeform stuff on the old Beyond Dominia Roleplaying Mill), but on OpenRPG folks generally use different text colors to denote their 'voice' since it's just text, and helps keep folks' posts to the chat window distinct.  Frex, I always have blue as my text color when DMing in OpenRPG, but use other colors when I'm 'voicing' a significant NPC, or when I'm playing a PC in someone else's game, choosing a color that seems to suit that character.


Generally, it's just easier to notice speech when it's in a different color from the general text in a post, rather than possibly missing it or not noticing where the character stopped speaking.

I'm fine with either method; colors denoting language used, or colors denoting particular speakers.  On OpenRPG I always have to put stuff like (Draconic) just before a character's speech to denote what language they're using, if it's not Common or similar.


Though....  Ethandrew, considering that Amaury and I already called two different shades of blue, you may want to go with a different color for speech.


----------



## ethandrew

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Though....  Ethandrew, considering that Amaury and I already called two different shades of blue, you may want to go with a different color for speech.




Damn! I'm striking out left and right. We should make this thread a poll and have people vote for my color, I think I'd have an easier time if it was chosen for me.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ethandrew: Given your character's theme, I think some shade of red would be highly appropriate.


----------



## ethandrew

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Ethandrew: Given your character's theme, I think some shade of red would be highly appropriate.




Unfortunately there's just not a lot of options. There's Red (Voda Vosa is using), and Dark Red, which failed miserably! I was thinking purple, but I dunno... I mean, it's purple. I'm not _that_ much of a masochist.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, there's always Sienna.


----------



## ethandrew

Hmmmm, congealed blood mayhaps? I'll take it!


----------



## Amaury

I love it when centaurs snub dwarves!!   
Good, some nice roleplay and character interaction to come then!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Just a quick note for everyone: The interaction is great, just remember that not everyone can post as often.  If you're at a point where the scene needs to move forward or you're about to interact with someone who hasn't responded in a bit, give them some time to respond, please.

DM posts in the IC thread will happen once a week or when everyone gets a response to the last DM post in, whichever comes first.


----------



## Amaury

Hombre, 
Either your dwarf has lost his sense of direction (1 on Survival?) and heads back into the line and away from the gates (as Johen is behind Aothdan in the queue), or you're assuming that Johen has already passed through the gates which I believe isn't the case.
So I'll wait for Crazypixie to roleplay the checkpoint at the gates (if any) before replying to you, if you still want to go ahead with it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury: Thanks.  

All: I understand things may be a little slower than what you're used to in other PBPs.  Please be patient.


----------



## Voda Vosa

> So I'll wait for Crazypixie to roleplay the checkpoint at the gates (if any) before replying to you, if you still want to go ahead with it.



That's exactly the case, I asume you have already passed through, but I knew you where not inside, I recall you complain about the fences XD, so I was planning to wait.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

If you intend to attempt to change your positioning in the line, let me know as this will undoubtedly irk quite a few NPCs in the line with you.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yttermayn lets wait untill the druid is inside the city, then we can continue with him, because he is actually outside now. Slow druid ¬¬  ^^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

For the sake of clarification, outside the city gates, this is the order in which the characters find themselves...

Aohdan
Muzdum
NPC Halfling group taking up the whole width of the road
Johen
Several other NPCs
Wine Barrel Wagon NPC
Valen
Well-Equipped Half-Elf NPC

Voda Vosa: So, the bumping-into-the-druid bit will have to be edited, as you'd have to make your way around the halfling's carts, donkeys, dogs, etc.


----------



## Amaury

Crazypixie, thanks. So does this mean Johen has nobody between himself and the halflings and could actually talk to them? 
I kind of thought that the line was much longer with a crowd of travellers and peasants and that you were only describing 'key' npcs. merci.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

There are more than that, those are just the "key" folks in line.  However, Johen is close enough to the halflings that if you want to start up a conversation with them, be my guest.  They're currently just milling about and talking amongst themselves in their language.


----------



## Amaury

Cool, i will then..


----------



## Voda Vosa

Edited, no druid hurt in the dwarf way


----------



## Helfdan

man, ethandrew and Jemal are playing real-time!  just like a tabletop! awesome!


----------



## Jemal

Yeah, that can happen when a couple people get online at the same time.  Specially when they're the only ones in their little 'group.'


----------



## ethandrew

You generally don't see it happen unless they're in a small group. Otherwise they just dominate the whole party. I won't be posting this much when the whole group comes together, that's for sure. But this is just small roleplaying between two characters who have the opportunity.

Plus William was looking for someone to know inside the city before things got rolling.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Pretty cool indeed!


----------



## Amaury

yes nice to see posts with more than one liner and people trying to inpersonate - if that's english - their characters!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

At this point I think we'll need to slow things up a bit except for the between character banter to give everyone a chance to catch up.  A full "move things foward" post from me will be coming along as soon I get the final responses in from the last one.

Glad to see everyone getting into character.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I love playing dwarves... May be because I'm somehow similar... ^^


----------



## Helfdan

Does Valen notice the hawk's landing?


----------



## Amaury

yes since he lands back to me... beware, it is still a wild animal and will ferociously defend his good master - or maybe just fly away cowardly!! AND I now have a legion of halfling to protect me!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Helfdan: Yes, sorry I didn't mention that in my last IC post.


----------



## Voda Vosa

And don't forget the cousin! Hes comming, and he is tall!


----------



## Helfdan

hah!  Wild empathy will work on the hawk...  and maybe even on the dwarf     (hehehehe)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury: Does Johen intend to let the line pass and stay with the halflings or is he going to leave them behind and get back in line?


----------



## shadowmask

Hey, hey, hey guys!!!!  Wait up!       I'm out of the house 12 hours a day, 5 days a week...have some pity on the poor nimblewright here.    

Are we still choosing colors?  If so, I want...INDIGO!!!!  

That's it.  See y'all on the IC boards...although, after tonight, you'll have to wait to see beautiful me until Saturday or even Sunday...


----------



## Amaury

Crazypixie, where are the halflings staying? Thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury: Miraki mentioned in passing that they would be staying with cousin Tark (he owns a house in the residential district).


----------



## shadowmask

Helfdan-

All I can say is I don't often read a piece of dialogue or a description that actually gives me chills.  Well done.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Observing the exchange between Johen and Valen...

*Rubbing my hands together in evil DM glee*

This ought to be good.


----------



## ethandrew

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Observing the exchange between Johen and Valen...
> 
> *Rubbing my hands together in evil DM glee*
> 
> This ought to be good.




Oooo, should I not have intervened? I can recind it quickly if that's okay?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

No, the intervention is fine.  And makes sense from an in-character perspective.  The guards would notice someone reaching for weapons and the resulting misunderstanding could end up in arrests and other potentially de-railing headaches.

*Musing on the word "de-railing"*  Not that I'm "railing" in any other sense of the word mind you.


----------



## ethandrew

crazypixie said:
			
		

> No, the intervention is fine.  And makes sense from an in-character perspective.  The guards would notice someone reaching for weapons and the resulting misunderstanding could end up in arrests and other potentially de-railing headaches.
> 
> *Musing on the word "de-railing"*  Not that I'm "railing" in any other sense of the word mind you.




I really just wanted to show off Estelle's beautiful Tureni    And no conceptions of rail-roading exist, as this is a very free flowing introduction thus far. Much praise!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Thank you.


----------



## Jemal

indeed, it's pretty good.  More free-form than I'm sure most of us are used to, in fact.(not that that's a bad thing)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I decided that I would jump into the PBP thing by running a game.  Mainly the decision was based on my preference for DMing.  It was also because I didn't want to come at it from having played in other folks games and therefore influenced into running things a certain way.  I have my own style and, while I'm not closed to constructive criticism, I like to keep outside influences to that style down to what I intentionally introduce by reading threads here and accepting input from people.  I tend to think of running a game as a collaborative effort between DM and players.  

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Helfdan

Pixie: Let me add my kudos.  Great start!

Shadowmask: Thanks   Valen certainly seems like quite an intense fellow, doesn't he? 

Ethandrew: the quicker we get to know each other, the better.  thanks 


Pixie's description of Turen and its rangers reminded me of the Vigils of Vesh, from the Scarred lands -- a setting in which i sank a lot of $$ and never got to actually play     But it seemed a good motivation for Valen's attitude and motivations.  

This is loads of fun, folks, lets keep it up


----------



## Amaury

.. not releasing the tension... increasing it! 

good stuff all.


----------



## ethandrew

Amaury said:
			
		

> .. not releasing the tension... increasing it!
> 
> good stuff all.




No kidding! Goodness gracious, he's going to get them all thrown in jail


----------



## Voda Vosa

I shall congratulate you all, since I'm having a great time with this game! The situations are very interesting and althoutgh Muzdum don't understand a thing I love not having lenguages, makes things more funny.
Let me know when the friendly dwarf starts being irritating XD


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Minipoll for everyone...

How does everyone feel about cut-scenes where I give you a brief glimpse into goings on behind the scenes?  It has the benefit of giving you, the players, a glimpse into the story (kind of like when a TV show or movie focuses on the bad guys for a few minutes).  It has the drawback of being information you can't use in character.

It's a technique I use in my face-to-face campaigns fairly frequently and I like to use them to build dramatic tension.  However, if the majority is against them, I won't use them here.

Please let me know.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I find it a very good technique indeed


----------



## Helfdan

I like them


----------



## ethandrew

It's your game, let 'er rip!


----------



## shadowmask

As long as I know which scenes are "cut" and which ones aren't, I'm good.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm fine with that.


_(And I'm not gonna suck up to the DM with compliments. j/k)_  


Also, I'm kinda stuck on what to do at this point IC.  Think, think, think. _*taps noggin*_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus...

That's ok, I accept bribes of food and gaming books.  

As to what's going on over in IC-land, I see several possibilities...

a) talk to the awkward girl who is watching Iphithis leave (Corath)
b) go get mixed up in the business at the gate
c) finish Entan's errand
d) never too early for a drink
e) um....dang...maybe this is why schools skip "e" in the grading system.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Cut scene up and ready for your perusal.  Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Amaury

I liked the characters' background involvement in the story.. very good stuff.


----------



## shadowmask

Back to the "color type" thing...I had to change my color from indigo to plum.   :\   Unfortunately, I couldn't even read what I had typed when the indigo was in the midst of all the white type.    

On the "cut" scene....loooooove it!      Just one question, which I realize won't be answered.  But as they say, curiousity killed the cat.      Who's the lady in shadows?


----------



## shadowmask

Crud!  Forgot something.  

Arkhandus, I can post in the evenings during the week, but not until later...around 8pm Mountain Time.  Does this work for you, since Corath has just attempted to strike up a conversation with Alaric?  If not, she's a nimblewright that is veerrrry aware of how not all wizards are nice guys.  It would be totally in character for her to beg her apologies, thinking he was annoyed with her instead of the situation, and leave.  Let me know.


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry....  Generally I'm able to start posting sometime around 10:30 or 11 am Pacific Time most days, and I'm often still awake and sitting at the computer reading forums or typing up D&D stuff until around 3 am at night or so.  _Stooopid_ insomnia.  I'm a mindless zombie any time I'm inexplicably awake before 11 am for lack of enough sleep.


----------



## shadowmask

Arkhandus-

So, that's a yes it works for you?


----------



## Arkhandus

Aye.  But if I give a straight answer, I won't deserve the level of Rambler I have!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Muzdum brother! My god! That's what I call a great cut scene!


----------



## Arkhandus

Sorry shadowmask, I last checked the forum around 1:30 or 2 PST, then left the house for a few hours.  Posted again now IC.


----------



## shadowmask

No worries, Arkhandus.      I expect anything from me during the week, other than the once in the evening, will have to wait until I'm finished with school in July.  Besides, I'm sure you have other things to do...despite your high Rambling modifier.


----------



## Helfdan

> how difficult their journey was, which was one a mass murderer; things that didn't matter to Estelle one lick





This has got to be the funniest thing I've read in a while...  I like Estelle already


----------



## ethandrew

She's just a kid, and as such has a certain sense of naïvety to her. You know, the kind where the world revolves around them? I find her charming, and fun to play so far!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus...

A note on Alaric's Guild membership: He's kind of probationary at this point.  Entan paid his membership fee (the 50 gp) but has withheld Alaric's Guild ring (a signet ring with the Guild symbol on it) until Alaric can pay him back through service (thus the errands).  Thus, Alaric has access to the compound when accompanied by Entan, but otherwise can only get in if he happens to sweet talk someone he knows at the Guild to get him in.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury...

What was the sense motive roll for?


----------



## Amaury

sorry, it was just meant to check whether the man at the gate was actually an employee of the Guild and wasn't lying to us.
Johen is still a very nervous person in this environment and i'm generally very paranoid about NPCs intentions...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Okie dokie.

The guard is the real deal.


----------



## Arkhandus

Ack, heheh.  Shoulda checked this thread before the IC thread.

I figured since Alaric was sent to learn wizardry at the Guild with his parent's savings as a kid, he might already be a Guild member (but then, that was as much or moreso to pay for his training, anyway).

If not, then I guess he'd head for a different tavern somewhere near the Guild's compound, assuming Corath goes with.  Elsewise he might actually consider finishing Entan's errand before goofing off or putzing around.


----------



## Helfdan

Amaury said:
			
		

> i'm generally very paranoid about NPCs intentions...





AND PC intentions...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Okie dokie...

I need a general idea, out of character, where everyone is headed at this point.  Who is a) off to find another tavern, b) going to the Guild registration building, c) doing something else?

Please respond here with your general intentions as it seems there's a few different directions everyone is headed in.


----------



## shadowmask

Corath is about to suggest to Alaric that they can head to the tavern of his choice.  This is too good of a chance to pass up to interact directly with a "mortal" to her way of thinking.


----------



## Arkhandus

For Alaric, it depends on Corath's response probably.  If she/it does go to a tavern with Alaric, it'll be one of the nearest taverns in the vicinity of the Guild compound.  If Corath wants to head over to the dance studio, Alaric will probably excuse himself and finish Entan's errand (then go back to Entan and maybe, possibly, mention Iphithis' return, unless he feels like leaving that a surprise for Iphithis to spring on the old man), asking first where he should meet Corath again that afternoon or later.


----------



## Helfdan

Valen will go help the teamster unload the wine barrels.  Hopefully he can learn a bit more about the guild in this way.  He will then meet the others wherever they choose to go.


----------



## Arkhandus

Aaaand apparently shadowmask posted in the time between me starting to type and then hitting Submit Reply.   

So yeah, whatever works.  Alaric's familiar enough with the city to know where the nearest tavern is to the Adventurer's Guild, without actually going to the one _in_ the Guild compound.


----------



## Amaury

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Valen will go help the teamster unload the wine barrels.  Hopefully he can learn a bit more about the guild in this way.  He will then meet the others wherever they choose to go.




Are you leaving Johen on his own??? Very trusting of you my dear..   

Johen has offered to check another inn and was kind of expecting William and his beloved Estelle   to indicate one since they know the city. 
He also awaits an answer as to why the Adventurer's Guild was chosen and is not far from believing that someon in the group is working for the Guild's guard!!   (paranoia can take you very far ...  )

So if Valen leaves - which will puzzle him - Johen will stay with Muzdum and Aohdan and follow them to whatever inn they choose...


----------



## Amaury

crazypixie said:
			
		

> The establishment is rather famous for its hydra headed ale taps, five heads pouring ale into a stone basin by the bar like a fountain.  The wait staff simply dips the mugs into the basin.




Err.. Crazypixie, do you know how beer and a tap work?? lol
You would probably need some serious spells! Transmutation school would possibly do it to stop the fountain becoming a bath of froth, and Evocation to get the beer refill the tank!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I haven't had an alcoholic beverage in three years and can count the number of occassions I had one before that on one hand (almost...might need the other hand).  In all that time I only ever had one sip of beer and, after making a few faces, decided I wasn't going to touch the stuff again.

So, my knowledge of such things is extremely limited, yes.  

As for the Hydra fountain...uh...it's not magical ale...its, um, weak.  Oh, bother, let me revise that, then.


----------



## Amaury

crazypixie no worries!   
but you should reconsider beer!!!

EDIT: like, do you mean that your tabletop games are alcohol free????


----------



## Jemal

DRUNKEN DMING FTW!!!!
(Never done it myself, but a friend of mine is very good at it. )
Actually, I rarely play inebriated.  
ACTUALLY, I rarely AM inebriated.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

We have a strict no alcohol in the house rule.  We (my wife, Shadowmask, and I) don't allow it in the house under any circumstances, along with any smoking products or paraphenelia.  Might seem a little prudish, but we figure the best example we can set for our kids to keep them from doing stuff like that is to not do it ourselves.


----------



## Helfdan

Pixie:  Valen means to keep his word to the teamster, and then join the rest at the tavern.  Let me know when he can do so


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Quick Tavern Timeline...

10:00 am: Big group arrives at Guild compound.  

10:15 am: Big group heads for Hydra's Flagon.  Valen heads to back of Compound to help Orin.

10:30 am: Big group arrives at Hydra's Flagon.

11:15 am: Alaric and Corath arrive at Hydra's Flagon.

11:30 am: Valen arrives at Hydra's Flagon.

All times should be noted as having "ish" after them.


----------



## ethandrew

ahhh, "ish", a very technical term...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Rhymes with "gish".


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Nitpicky time...

Everyone please be sure to deduct the cost of whatever you're getting from the tavern from your available money.  Thanks.


----------



## Helfdan

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Nitpicky time...
> 
> Everyone please be sure to deduct the cost of whatever you're getting from the tavern from your available money.  Thanks.





This is as it should be.  Valen has spent 1sp (given to Orin) and 7 cp in his repast


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

For the larger group...

Don't leave the tavern just yet.  As soon as Arkhandus and Shadowmask get their responses in to Iphithis' arrival, he'll be approaching the larger group.


----------



## Arkhandus

I couldn't connect to EN World earlier today when I was finally able to use the computer, so I left the house after a while to do other stuff.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Everyone make it back?  Everyone here?


----------



## Jemal

I'm alive.  Just got managed to get on about 15 minutes ago.

As for alcohol, William will probably have one at normal drinking speed, then nurse the second.


----------



## Amaury

Describe: normal drinking speed.


----------



## Jemal

Not sipping but not Chugging.  The normal speed you drink something when you're in a conversation, whether it's beer, water, milk, or soda.


----------



## Arkhandus

Wow, EN World came back up again quickly this morning.  Too bad I was too tired to get up early today.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ok, sorry I haven't been present much in this thread, folks.  I didn't realize it'd be used much.  ANyhow, I have a couple questions:
1) How do you make the little buttons for OOC or whatever?  Similar to the [sblock], but you can make your own caption.
2) Crazypixie, I had an idea about character developement I wanted to run by you, can I email you?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Is it a seeeeeeeeeecret?    

Sorry, yeah if anyone needs to e-mail me for anything...

aluan_damaera (at) msn (dot) com


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry I haven't been present much in this thread, folks.  I didn't realize it'd be used much.  ANyhow, I have a couple questions:
> 1) How do you make the little buttons for OOC or whatever?  Similar to the sblock, but you can make your own caption.




exactly like sblock, but add  "=whateveryouwant"  after the sblock in the first bracket  


[sblock=whateveryouwant]  that easy   [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus

But without the quotation marks of course.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Is it a seeeeeeeeeecret?




You might want it to be... 

And Helfdan -

[sblock=Thankyou!]Very very much![/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ah, I can see it now...

Several weeks down the road, in the middle of who knows where, fighting some ugly beasty...

Aohdan or Estelle says to no one in particular, "How exactly did we end up in this predicament?"  To which the other answers, "We were drunk, it sounded like a good idea at the time."


----------



## Amaury

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Estelle points at Iphithis, "Well how do we know yer not just gonna take us to some back alley and kill us, huh? How about that, Mister?" She grins over at Johen, obviously teasing him.




LOL! good one!


----------



## ethandrew

crazypixie said:
			
		

> OOC: Nevermind




Now I'm curious!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

My wife went to post her most recent IC post and accidentally posted from my account.  So, we had to go in, edit that out, log her in and repost it.

Or...

It was this really cool plot twist that you will never, ever know about.

You decide.


----------



## Helfdan

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Or...
> 
> It was this really cool plot twist that you will never, ever know about.
> 
> You decide.





For such a cool DM, you, sir, are evil


----------



## ethandrew

crazypixie said:
			
		

> My wife went to post her most recent IC post and accidentally posted from my account.  So, we had to go in, edit that out, log her in and repost it.
> 
> Or...
> 
> It was this really cool plot twist that you will never, ever know about.
> 
> You decide.




Hmmmm... This is much like the mystery of the tootsie pop...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Helfdan said:
			
		

> For such a cool DM, you, sir, are evil




I shall take that as a compliment.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Just have to say that I love the...prejudices, for lack of a better word, that are creeping into some of the IC posts.  I can't wait to see how these play out as we go along.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Just have to say that I love the...prejudices, for lack of a better word, that are creeping into some of the IC posts.  I can't wait to see how these play out as we go along.




Well, it helps to have a fantasic DM!  Actually, I'm very impressed with all of the players in this thread.  I feel like we've hit the jackpot for group chemistry here.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

In about two weeks-ish I will finally have my grubby little hands on Expanded Psionics Handbook...again.

What does this mean for you?  Well, um, not a whole lot, except that if you want to take your character in a psionic direction, you now have a little more leeway in that regard.  Run it by me in an e-mail first though.

Yummy XPH.  Teehee.


----------



## ethandrew

I think this picture is pretty close to what I envisioned with Estelle, minus the whole witch-craftery... I yoinked it from DeviantArt, but I think it's from White Wolf publishing. There's my copyright plug.


----------



## Helfdan

Cool picture!


----------



## ethandrew

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Cool picture!




I know, I got sucked in and wasted near an hour looking at some of the art there... real quality stuff.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Spiffy, indeed.


----------



## Helfdan

> "I'll be damned, but I'm in. But I want a mount too, if Estelle's getting one!" he said.





Yttermayn, this is hilarious stuff!!   Great RP as well!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Voda Vosa...

Are you still around?  Haven't heard from you in a bit.


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Yttermayn, this is hilarious stuff!!   Great RP as well!




Thank you very much!


----------



## Helfdan

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Voda Vosa...
> 
> Are you still around?  Haven't heard from you in a bit.





Hmmm...  perhaps our good dwarf drank himself under the table...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Well, tomorrow is the "magic" one-post-a-week barrier for him.  If he isn't back by then, I'll have to write him out, so to speak.  I'll leave the door open, in case he comes back though.


----------



## Amaury

well maybe it's a case of Force Majeure... 
NPC him for a while and then see.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I really don't like NPC-izing people's characters.  Its a PC and I don't have the right to take over just because the player isn't here.

My french is rusty (like 15 years since I learned the basics in high school).  What does "Force Majeure" mean?


----------



## Amaury

Force Majeure means something beyond your capabilities, something you cannot be held responsible for. You'll find it in most Insurance contract or any contract basically. 

Litterally it means 'major force'..


----------



## Yttermayn

I really do hope he comes back.  Who will fix my shoes?


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, I dunno what's keeping him.  Maybe he got really sick, or lost his internet connection for a while? *shrug*

I suppose we should assume Muzdum passed out for a while from too much ale.  See if Voda Vosa comes back online soon.


----------



## ethandrew

I believe everyone but Muzdum has accepted the mission. I'd prefer to NPC his character in the hopes he returns, but I completely understand any reticism toward doing that.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Well, I'm going to move things along without him if he doesn't get a post in by noon tomorrow.  I'll give Muzdum an "out" so to speak so that he can jump back in if he returns.


----------



## Amaury

A couple of questions:
- what season is it?
- how much do we know about that plateau and region?


On another matter, I have just signed for a consultancy job starting on Monday. Something that was in the air for some time, got dropped and has come back.. Very good on the cash front   
However, problem is that I am unclear whether I will have internet access from Monday to Thursday.  :\ 
I know though that I will be able to post on Friday and during the week-end. I hope that this is ok with you. Johen will just go with the flow even if he may interact a bit less..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Congratulations on the new job.    

That's ok.  That puts you at a pace with Shadowmask in terms of how often you can post, which is perfectly fine.  

As to what you know about the region, if you have ranks in Knowledge (Geography) you can make a check.  The season is early spring (4th month).


----------



## Arkhandus

Hmmm...  Is the territory between Azgund and Silvergard decent for hunting and foraging, and is there a decent number of fresh water sources along the way?

Alaric's Knowledge (Geography) check, with 1 rank and +3 Intelligence (1d20+4=16)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

With the 16...

Yes, though it may be difficult if the Druid and the Ranger try to do it all themselves, given the number of people involved.  In game terms, the DC skyrockets to 24 if only one of them is trying to do it all, as opposed to a few DC 12 checks.

As you move into the mountains, the foraging potential becomes more problematic (increasing the DC in game terms).  Spring rains in the area make water relatively easy to acquire, but food becomes scarce as the terrain becomes rockier.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric has a cross-class rank in Survival, 's why I asked.    So he's got a decent chance of taking care of his own sustenance needs part of the time or most of the time, while out in the countryside.


----------



## Helfdan

Amaury said:
			
		

> On another matter, I have just signed for a consultancy job starting on Monday. Something that was in the air for some time, got dropped and has come back.. Very good on the cash front




Félicitations!


----------



## Amaury

hey, well done, you managed to find the "é" on your keyboard!! 
thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Options for the Guild...

Role play through the encounter at the gate and the interactions with the shop keepers...

Or

Double check your characters, buy what you need, post the updated sheets here, and we move on from there.

Let me know which you would prefer.

The Guild stores have everything in the PHB, plus everything under 3000 gp in the DMG "in stock" so to speak, at the prices listed.  Some exotic weapons aren't readily available, however, specifically kamas, nunchakus, sais, sianghams, dwarven waraxes, orc double axes, gnome hooked hammers, dwarven urgroshes, and shuriken.  Anything over 3000 gp, or the weapons specifically listed above, can often still be purchased, but there's a waiting period while the Guild's merchants order the item, or the item is made by the Guild's crafters.  Prices and availability outside the Guild fluctuate severely, with anything magical being difficult to track down (typically a Gather Information check followed by a waiting period for the item to be made).  The Guild specifically does not have available anything that detects as evil, requires an evil spell to create, or is illegal within Azgund (poisons specifically, and a few other items here and there).


----------



## shadowmask

To move things along, I vote for just buying, reposting, and continuing on.


----------



## ethandrew

Really I am fine with anything, I'm good with roleplaying it out, or if we want to progress quickly to the task at hand, I can do that as well. Estelle is stocked out to what she needs, so she is ready to go today, save for food.


----------



## Helfdan

shadowmask said:
			
		

> To move things along, I vote for just buying, reposting, and continuing on.




I agree


----------



## Amaury

Johen will suggest the group to buy:
- food
- a mule 

also, maybe we ought to recruit a Cleric in the Guild... Johen will not memorize cure spells.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> also, maybe we ought to recruit a Cleric in the Guild... Johen will not memorize cure spells.




I can create a NPC cleric that can also serve as guide.  Does anyone mind a DMPC?


----------



## Helfdan

crazypixie said:
			
		

> I can create a NPC cleric that can also serve as guide.  Does anyone mind a DMPC?




not at all


----------



## ethandrew

crazypixie said:
			
		

> I can create a NPC cleric that can also serve as guide.  Does anyone mind a DMPC?




I don't mind as long as you don't try to turn Estelle. I'm sure that would burn her eyes a little.


----------



## Yttermayn

Yes, lets just stock up and repost.  I don't have much money and the horseshoes thing is mostly just rp fodder anyways.  The only thing I'll be getting is some more trail food.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

In the interest of fairness, I will post the Cleric here when I'm done with her.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

If you kind folks wouldn't mind, would you double check my math and such for...

Norali Tal, DMPC and cleric extraordinaire.      (see attached)


----------



## ethandrew

I believe her land speed should still be 20' if I'm not mistaken. She has light armor, so no speed penalty.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Unfortunately, she's carrying a medium load and incurs those penalties.


----------



## ethandrew

Ahhh! Guess that's another vote for getting a mule then


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Heh, oops.  Maybe I should read my own setting bible.     I messed up Nori's domains.  Revised version attached.


----------



## Amaury

Johen will propose the group share the cost of mule together... 
we're all friends after all!


----------



## Yttermayn

What will we call the mule?  I suggest "Gus".  Maybe it's short for "Asparigus"?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Not that my input counts,   , but I had an elven character with a mule who named it the elven word for "Dwarf"...as in "stubborn as a..."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Last post for me today.  It's dad's day and I'm a dad   .  Tomorrow the IC starts back up with the group at the Guild meeting Tarkesi and his niece, Norali.


----------



## Arkhandus

In the guild's shops, Alaric's going to pick up 2 more trail rations in preparation for the trip.  Combined with the earlier expenses at the Hydra's Flagon, Alaric now has 1 gp, 7 sp, and 9 cp.


----------



## ethandrew

A Donkey or Mule (I'd prefer Donkey), is only 8gp, so if everyone donated 1 gold to the fund, we could get one. As for the name, that's up to our Ranger and Druid to figure out how to get that information out of it.


----------



## Helfdan

I will be out of town (and possibly without internet access from june 21-june 23.  I will be back on the evening of the 24th.  I apologize if this is a problem.


----------



## Yttermayn

I hearby donate 4gp towards the donkey.  I now own half a donkey.    Also bought 6 more trail rations and 2 gallons of ale.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

New IC post is finally up, sorry about the delay.

Helfdan: That's cool, thanks for the head's up.

In regards to the donkey, don't forget a pack saddle and bit and bridle.  Also, anyone who is transferring any of their gear to the donkey, please list it in a post here.  I'll also need to know who is going to have primary control (via Handle Animal checks) of the donkey.  The typical donkey is trained for the following Handle Animal tricks, in Common: Come, Heel, Work.  Anyone in the group with ranks in Handle Animal can potentially take the time to teach it up to three more tricks.  Let me know if this is something you want to pursue.


----------



## Helfdan

once i get home, I can look into costs for the gear, and see how much i can contribute.


----------



## ethandrew

We should get a mule. Carries more and is studier, same price too.

Breakdown:
Mule - 8gp
Bit and Bridle - 2gp
Saddlebags - 4gp
Pack Saddle - 5gp
Feed (4 days worth) - 1gp

So, I'd recommend we buy the Bit and Bridle (2gp), Pack Saddle (5gp), and at least 5gp worth of Feed, as well as a mule (8gp). All said and done, 20gp.

Estelle can donate 5 gold, the remaining 2 she will spend on rations.


----------



## Helfdan

ethandrew said:
			
		

> We should get a mule. Carries more and is studier, same price too.
> 
> Breakdown:
> Mule - 8gp
> Bit and Bridle - 2gp
> Saddlebags - 4gp
> Pack Saddle - 5gp
> Feed (4 days worth) - 1gp
> 
> So, I'd recommend we buy the Bit and Bridle (2gp), Pack Saddle (5gp), and at least 5gp worth of Feed, as well as a mule (8gp). All said and done, 20gp.
> 
> Estelle can donate 5 gold, the remaining 2 she will spend on rations.




Then 3-4 gp each should be enough, no?  Put Valen down for 3 gold (he plans to carry his own gear, but as Johen thinks the mule is important...)


----------



## ethandrew

Through Valen, Aohdan, and Estelle 12gp have been covered. Now we just need the mule, and a name.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric can't really contribute towards the mule.  He's spent nearly everything already on supplies, tools, and gear.  He's just going to carry his own junk, though it slows him down.


----------



## Yttermayn

Alright, I'll donate another 8gp, but only if we name it "Gary".  OK?
Voda Vosa:  Yay!  Glad you're back.


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll donate another 8gp, but only if we name it "Gary".  OK?




LOL  I dont much care what we name it, but if we are so short on funds, I can contribute 3 more gold (man, if the mule buys it in the first fight will i be pissed!    )


----------



## Helfdan

Crazpixie, a quick question:


[sblock=DM question]  Boss, I realized just yesterday that I made a rookie mistake in assigning Valen's ability scores.  I put both str and con at 15, meaning to increase str to 16 in lvl4, and con to 16 in lvl 8 (hypothetically speaking, of course).  I just saw that with the same number of points, I could have just started with str 16 and con 14, and achieve the same end result with a more effective starting character.  As we have not yet seen combat, would you mind if I made this change?  thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask

Let me get home, too, and take a look at Corath's sheet.  I think she has enough to contribute sustantially to the mule.  She doesn't need anything else, equipment-wise.  Gotta love constructs.      I'll repost here sometime after 8 pm MDT tonight to let everyone know if I'm right.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Crazpixie, a quick question:
> 
> 
> [sblock=DM question]  Boss, I realized just yesterday that I made a rookie mistake in assigning Valen's ability scores.  I put both str and con at 15, meaning to increase str to 16 in lvl4, and con to 16 in lvl 8 (hypothetically speaking, of course).  I just saw that with the same number of points, I could have just started with str 16 and con 14, and achieve the same end result with a more effective starting character.  As we have not yet seen combat, would you mind if I made this change?  thanks. [/sblock]




That should be fine.  Send me an updated version of your character, please.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Quote from Yttermayn's last IC post: OOC: The other characters do not see the light, BTW.


Today's lesson: Don't read the OOC comment first.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ethandrew: Found this girl's deviant art page: 
http://larafairie.deviantart.com/
Thought you might find something inspiring for Estelle there, like this photo in particular.


----------



## Helfdan

Thanks, boss.  Here's the updated version, also substracted 6 gold for our masterwork mule


----------



## ethandrew

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Ethandrew: Found this girl's deviant art page:
> http://larafairie.deviantart.com/
> Thought you might find something inspiring for Estelle there, like this photo in particular.




Very romantic in a sadistic sort of way, her photographs. Thank you very much!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Ethandrew: Found this girl's deviant art page:
> http://larafairie.deviantart.com/
> Thought you might find something inspiring for Estelle there, like this photo in particular.




That is some stir-fried awesome right there.  Wowsers.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Well as soon as my internet provider gives me connection to internet Ill be posting back again, until then I will appreciate if you could set muzdum on "automatic pilot". Answering your question, I don't think he would like to buy anything.


----------



## Helfdan

just a reminder, I will be out till sunday evening.  sorry folks!


----------



## ethandrew

See you in a few then! Have fun.


----------



## Amaury

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll donate another 8gp, but only if we name it "Gary".  OK?
> Voda Vosa:  Yay!  Glad you're back.




Johen can contribute 4gp as well so Ytterman and Helfdan drop your contribution...


----------



## shadowmask

Regarding the mule, which is now MW apparently, Corath can contribute 2 gp.  Okay, that's not exactly substantially, but it is something.  At which point, Alaric can use the mule, too because Corathe certainly doesn't need to.      Sorry for taking so long...it's been one of those weeks.   :\


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal: Are you back from your vacation?  I ask because it's been over a week since you last posted in the IC thread.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*Game Restucturing...*

Posted in the OOC discussions for my games on both Enworld and Gleemax.

Don't let the title sound too ominous to you.  What I'm basically doing is organizing myself.  The following schedule isn't set in stone, but it is my general guideline for how I'm going to run my games.  Any questions, let me know.

Monday - Game development day.  I'll be mostly offline on Mondays, doing design work for the homebrew world that all of my games are set in.  If you'd like an inside peak into the campaign world, send me an e-mail at aluan_damaera at msn dot com.  I'll have irregular updates to the Setting Bible that I'll send along to those interested.

Tuesday - OOC day.  I'll be hitting the OOC discussions for my games on Tuesdays.

Wednesday - IC Paths of Legend Vol 1: Tragedy at Silvergard (Enworld): Wednesdays belong to enworld.  I'll be reviewing everyone's IC posts and posting IC updates to the game.  Hopefully the slowed down pace will help some of the slower posting players keep up.

Thursday - IC Paths of Legend: Legacy of the White Huntress (Gleemax): Thursdays belong to gleemax.  As above, except that since the IC portion isn't starting until June 25th, expect the once a week thing to be the regular pace of the game.

Friday, Saturday, Sunday - Face to Face games: Fridays and the weekend are devoted to my tabletop games.  I won't be complete offline those days, but all of my creative energy will be devoted to my tabletop games.

If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## shadowmask

To Arkhandus:

Thanks for having Alaric save Corath from having to meet up with the group at another time.      I just couldn't seem to find a reason for her NOT to follow Iphithis given her background.


----------



## Jemal

yes I'm back, but shortly after I started doing Updates our internet connection went down for 2 days, so I didn't get all my games updated.  It just came back up right before I went to bed, and right now I'm on a break at work, but I'll post some more soon as I'm done work (about 7-8 hours)


----------



## Yttermayn

Heh, don't everybody talk at once now, take turns!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

It's Tuesday and OOC day for me.  I'll be looking over the IC thread as well.  I am starting to wonder, however, if we've lost anyone.  Is once a week too slow for some folks?  Has anyone just lost interest?  Let me know.


----------



## Jemal

'sgood enough for me.


----------



## Yttermayn

I've enjoyed the quick pace we've had so far, and I certainly haven't lost interest.


----------



## Helfdan

still here


----------



## ethandrew

Still interested. I really like the interaction this game offers and would loathe to see it diminish in any facet.


----------



## Arkhandus

Still here.  Kinda disappointed at the drastic slow-down, but I understand that one or two players can't really post that often, so I don't mind much.  At this point I'm just waiting for Tarkesi and Co. to respond some more as we get things planned out.


----------



## ethandrew

In the meanwhile, I assume we should name our Mule.


----------



## Jemal

ethandrew said:
			
		

> In the meanwhile, I assume we should name our Mule.



Adam West.

Only mule who's name I can remember was a friend of mine's in a game a while ago.  He named it Adam West and it was eaten.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

In character conversation about a mule from one of my wife and I's campaigns...

"If we don't buy enough rations then we'll have to eat the mule and I've heard they taste like a**."

In all seriousness, I do need a final answer on a) who is "in charge" of the mule (ie controlling via the Handle Animal skill), b) what the mule is carrying (including any gear your characters may be transferring to it, and c) some kind of name for the thing.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm still not sure a mule is a good idea.  Once we get to the tunnel, we may need to abandon the beast when we get to climbing, since we don't know if the aboveground route is safe enough or even if there's an aboveground route that horses etc. can traverse.


----------



## Jemal

He makes a good point.. How much do we have that we need a mule?  I as well will vote against it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*The Great Mule Debate*

Votes in favor of mule: 3
Votes against mule: 3

Arkhandus: No
Jemal: No
Shadowmask: No
Yttermayn: No

Amaury: Yes
Ethandrew: Yes
Crazypixie: Yes
Helfdan: Yes

Voda Vosa: ?


I will edit further votes into this post.  Assuming it is "in character" as well as out, Norali would vote for, so I have counted her vote above.


----------



## ethandrew

I am still uncertain as to the duration of this journey. If it is more than a week, Estelle would want the mule, anything less and she can manage her gear on her own.


----------



## shadowmask

I'm voting against.  Corath doesn't really need the mule.  The only reason she would put money toward one is for Alaric due to speed "issues."      With a halfling along, we're not likely to be too concerned on that front.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I am still uncertain as to the duration of this journey. If it is more than a week, Estelle would want the mule, anything less and she can manage her gear on her own.




It's going to be about 2 or 3 weeks from the capital into the mountains, then however long it takes to find the secret tunnel and traverse it.  So, I'll put you down for a "yea" vote.


----------



## Arkhandus

shadowmask said:
			
		

> I'm voting against.  Corath doesn't really need the mule.  The only reason she would put money toward one is for Alaric due to speed "issues."      With a halfling along, we're not likely to be too concerned on that front.




Heheh, likewise.  Alaric's somewhat burdened by his gear, but the group will already be moving at a slower pace regardless.  Or is Estelle hoping to use the mule as her mount, to spare her delicate feet?


----------



## ethandrew

She's got farmin' feet! What those are, I am not quite sure, but all the same. It actually matters not to me which one we do, the money we save on not buying a mule can go to getting extra rations I suppose.


----------



## Yttermayn

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure a mule is a good idea.  Once we get to the tunnel, we may need to abandon the beast when we get to climbing, since we don't know if the aboveground route is safe enough or even if there's an aboveground route that horses etc. can traverse.




AHEM... Aohdan.  Thankyou.



And I still say we name him Gary.


----------



## Amaury

I want a mule! 

Regarding interest, don't worry about me and keep the pace flowing. If things slow down, people usually lose interest. Pace is important.
I'll find a cybercafe somewhere.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The great mule debate is currently tied 3 to 3.  Jemal, Helfdan, and Yttermayn, what say you on this matter of greatest importance?


----------



## Jemal

I believe I was vote # 2 on the NO side.



			
				Post 261 said:
			
		

> He makes a good point.. How much do we have that we need a mule? I as well will vote against it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal said:
			
		

> I believe I was vote # 2 on the NO side.




Oops.  My mistake.  It is Voda Vosa, Helfdan, and Yttermayn who haven't voted yet.


----------



## Helfdan

I vote aye.  If one of the team is injured, we could use a travois. Also, the mule does not have to go in there with us...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Now we wait on dwarf and centaur.  Is that anything like moose and squirrel?


----------



## Yttermayn

The moose says to heck with it.  I'll pull my gold back out of the pot and save for a potion of spider climb!


----------



## Jemal

So that puts us tied, I believe..

Waitaminute, Our future depends on the tiebreaking vote of Squirrel?


----------



## Amaury

Actually Highflyer hasn't voted yet and... he decides to vote for the mule following his master's wish!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ladies and gentlemen, its coming down to the wire.  They're neck and neck as the debate of the century rages on.  Who will emerge victorious?  Stay tuned as the dwarven were-squirrel holds the fate of the mule and indeed the world in his hands!


----------



## ethandrew

OoooOo! I'm peeing my pants in excitement!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Someone get a diaper for ethandrew.    

Unrelated note: My wife (Shadowmask) strained her wrist at work this past week.  Hopefully she'll be able to type again tomorrow.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Someone get a diaper for ethandrew.
> 
> Unrelated note: My wife (Shadowmask) strained her wrist at work this past week.  Hopefully she'll be able to type again tomorrow.




Can't she type one handed?  I do it all the time!


----------



## Jemal

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Can't she type one handed?  I do it all the time!




I didn't say it!


----------



## shadowmask

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Can't she type one handed?  I do it all the time!





It's not my fault that typing one handed is the only way you can stimulate your brain.        

Gotcha!!!


----------



## ethandrew

And I thought my self-defacation message was toeing the line!


----------



## shadowmask

Whaaat???  *innocent blink, blink*  I don't know what you're talking about.  *fluttering eyelashes*


----------



## shadowmask

Yttermayn...you walked right into that one.      I'm prior military, been a military brat and spouse.  I am faster at one-line comebacks than I am at math...and I'm an accounting major.


----------



## Helfdan




----------



## Helfdan

just in case, Valen still waiting for Tark to tell us if we have a map available


----------



## Yttermayn

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Yttermayn...you walked right into that one.      I'm prior military, been a military brat and spouse.  I am faster at one-line comebacks than I am at math...and I'm an accounting major.




Sorry to spoil your fun, but I walked into it with my eyes open.   A little "self defecating" humor, as ethandrew put it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Over on Gleemax, I have a Campaign Setting update thread, spilling the beans on the setting of Paths of Legend.  The latest update details Azgund.

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=874114


----------



## Jemal

*there Is No Such Thing As Gleemax.  Gleemax Is A Myth.  

For Completely Unrelated Reasons, Your Home Adress Has Been Confiscated By Sources.  Prepare For Brain Infestation, Puny Flesh Being.

All Hail Glee.. Er, Disregard That Last Statement.  Return To Your Normal Lives, Mortals.*


----------



## shadowmask

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Sorry to spoil your fun, but I walked into it with my eyes open.   A little "self defecating" humor, as ethandrew put it.




Aahhhh.  And here I thought I had hid my smarty-pants tendencies better.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Does anybody know if Voda Vosa managed to fix his internet issues?  I'm hoping we didn't lose him.


----------



## Arkhandus

He posted sometime last week to say he still hadn't gotten his internet problem resolved yet.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Well, bugger.

Moving forward tomorrow.  I'm going to assume, for now, that the mule is here to stay.


----------



## Amaury

yes! the Mule Party wins with an overwhelming majority!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> yes! the Mule Party wins with an overwhelming majority!!




And the person in charge of the thing would probably have to be the character with the most ranks in Handle Animal...which would be Johen I believe.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric won't need to buy anything before leaving town, just fer reference.


----------



## Yttermayn

I dont need anything else.


----------



## ethandrew

Estelle is ready. Admittedly she doesn't have much in terms of rations, but that's because she's poor.


----------



## shadowmask

Corath has all of her gear...she doesn't eat.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*World Map*

One of my players in my Gleemax PbP and my Friday night tabletop campaign has conjured up a world map for my Paths of Legend campaign world.  There currently aren't any political borders or anything, just physical features.  The maps are attached.

My world now looks like a world.    

Edit: The flat map is too big to attach, so you only get the globe view.      If anyone wants the big map, let me know and I'll e-mail it to you.


----------



## ethandrew

Nice globe! So we're in the large Atoll, right? The cresent shaped one with the mountain chain right in the middle?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Nice globe! So we're in the large Atoll, right? The cresent shaped one with the mountain chain right in the middle?




Yes.  You're heading into the mountain chain that cuts the eastern portion (where the orcs are) off from the rest of the continent.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

For those interested, I've updated the Campaign Setting thread over on Gleemax with a look at the world's cosmology.

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=874114


----------



## Helfdan

Thanks!  This is really cool stuff!


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> For those interested, I've updated the Campaign Setting thread over on Gleemax with a look at the world's cosmology.
> 
> http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=874114




Sounds like some of those pre-apocalypse beings could be "walk-ins" from Stephen Kings paradigm.   

Anyhow, Is everyone ready to depart on our adventure?  I'm bouncing off the walls!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Sounds like some of those pre-apocalypse beings could be "walk-ins" from Stephen Kings paradigm.
> 
> Anyhow, Is everyone ready to depart on our adventure?  I'm bouncing off the walls!




Helfdan: Thanks.    

Yttermayn: Not sure I understand the reference.  Side Note: Stephen King lives in my home town.  I went to high school with his son, Owen (he was two grades behind me).


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Helfdan: Thanks.
> 
> Yttermayn: Not sure I understand the reference.  Side Note: Stephen King lives in my home town.  I went to high school with his son, Owen (he was two grades behind me).




That's cool.  You should read The Dark Tower series.  Lots of interdimensional stuff...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury: From here on out, please account for the mule in your posts (as in, what you're doing with the mule in combat, where and how it is tied in relation to the group's camp site, how your bird likes the mule...or not...etc).

All: Leaving the city tomorrow, with some side notes for Alaric and Corath.

Voda Vosa: If you do manage to make it back on, please be advised that I'm leaving Muzdum behind from this point forward.  If you do make it back online, contact me and we'll see if we can't find a way to catch him up to the group.  On the plus side, it means your character has found his brother.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Another minor update to the Campaign Setting thread on Gleemax.  Added list of monster classes I've done to date and edited some info on the Crimson Blade into the section on Azgund.

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=874114


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

For those interested, the mapping project continues.  I now have a map of the human lands with political boundaries.  It is too large to attach, so please e-mail me (aluan_damaera at msn dot com) if you want to take a gander.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

My blasted e-mail box automatically junks everything from a) enworld, b) gleemax, and c) anything from anyone that isn't spam or on my blasted address book (in other words, I get all the stupid spam in my inbox...grrrrrr!!!!!!!!  ).

Ok, the point of this is, I accidentally deleted the content of my junk folder which included an e-mail about the political maps from Ryan Hurst.  If one of you happens to be Ryan Hurst, could you resend your e-mail please.      Thanks.


----------



## Arkhandus

I'd suggest not putting your e-mail address into forum posts, too.    At least not in any form that would be easily deciphered as an e-mail address by bots or whatnot.  I minimize the amount of spam I get by hardly ever mentioning my e-mail address, and when I do it's in a form that won't be copied by bots/cookies/whatever it is that takes e-mail addresses from web posts for spamming.

I've been busy lately so I haven't spared the time yet to look through the setting stuff you've mentioned recently, but I'll take a gander soon.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

How much glossing over of travel time is everyone comfortable with?  Do you want to jump straight to the first encounter on the road or do you want to take some time for character interaction on the road?

You'll reach Vedlund (and probably have a brief stop over there) in about a week and a half game time.  After that it's another two weeks into the mountains.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> How much glossing over of travel time is everyone comfortable with?  Do you want to jump straight to the first encounter on the road or do you want to take some time for character interaction on the road?
> 
> You'll reach Vedlund (and probably have a brief stop over there) in about a week and a half game time.  After that it's another two weeks into the mountains.




I prefer a little bit for continuity, but let's not go crazy with it.


----------



## Arkhandus

I concur.    Some glossing over after the first day or so on the road would be fine.


----------



## Helfdan

I am comfortable either way...  although the encounters (combat or non-combat) are what its all about


----------



## ethandrew

Same with me, I don't want a complete fast-forwarding, but I also don't want it to take 3 weeks to get there.


----------



## shadowmask

I'd like enough IC interaction to keep the relationships "alive" and allow them to develop "naturally."  However, I don't want to be old and gray before we get to the mountains.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

For those interested, there's another Campaign Setting update, this time covering the first part of the timeline.

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=874114


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

New update to the campaign setting thread on Gleemax, this time dealing with the Djihon people.

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=874114


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal: Haven't seen you in a week.  Let me know if there's any problems.

Moving forward tomorrow.  We'll probably skim over the next game week and get to Vedlund.  First combat encounter should be sometime after Vedlund.

A note on combat: I'll be upping the pace a bit for that, going by initiative order, calling for actions and resolving them and then moving on to the next person in the initiative.  I'll probably resolve actions and such as soon you post them, unless you post sometime between 10:00 pm and 8:00 am Mountain Time, in which case you'll have to wait until I drag my tucas out of bed.


----------



## Arkhandus

Jemal's been busy/out of town for a bit.  Caros mentioned something about in the Final Fantasy J thread earlier.  Said Jemal will be back soon.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Jemal's been busy/out of town for a bit.  Caros mentioned something about in the Final Fantasy J thread earlier.  Said Jemal will be back soon.




Hrmph.  I guess William will have to be on auto-pilot in Vedlund.  I hate auto-pilot.


----------



## Yttermayn

Did you ever see that Adam Sandler movie "Click"?  Auto Pilot could be fun... ;-)


----------



## Jemal

Back.  Catching up on stuff.  I got about 2 weeks of stuff to catch up on, from about a dozen different games.  Can anybody help ease the transition with any important questions/events I've missed?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'm not real fond of Adam Sandler.  The only movie of his I've been able to sit through and enjoy is 50 First Dates...mostly because I'm a fan of Drew Barrymore.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal said:
			
		

> Back.  Catching up on stuff.




Woohoo!  No auto-pilot!


----------



## ethandrew

Jemal you haven't missed too much really, we just finalized basic plans on what route we're taking to get up to Silvergard, outside of that it's been basic travel and preparation.


----------



## Jemal

cool.  I'll be checking out the IC ASAP, probly a bit later tonight.  I just had a quick half hour to come on and say "I'm back... *sometime tonight*" Before I gotta head off for a few hours again.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Edit: Disregard.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Question for everyone:

I'm starting to conjure up ideas for what I'm going to put on my personal Gleemax page when such a thing becomes possible and I'd like to include game summaries for all of my various games.  So, do you guys mind if I mention you by name (well, screen name at least)?  My blog would also include my thoughts, feelings, and other misc weirdness about this game and the others in my sig.  If anyone is anti-Gleemax and doesn't want me to mention them, let me know.


----------



## Helfdan

No problems here


----------



## ethandrew

Unless Gleemax is the secret website for the NSA or other organizations, I don't mind one bit.


----------



## Yttermayn

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Unless Gleemax is the secret website for the NSA or other organizations, I don't mind one bit.




Yeah, aside from them being affiliated with NSA or NAMBLA or something, why would anyone be anti-gleemax?  o0KNows nothing about gleemax0o


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Yeah, aside from them being affiliated with NSA or NAMBLA or something, why would anyone be anti-gleemax?  o0KNows nothing about gleemax0o




What is NAMBLA?


----------



## ethandrew

crazypixie said:
			
		

> What is NAMBLA?




North American Man Boy Love Association...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ugh, I'm sorry I asked.


----------



## ethandrew

Now you see why we don't want them getting all our information? It's a slippery slope we walk!


----------



## Arkhandus

Don't mind.


----------



## Amaury

ditto though I have no idea what gleemax is..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

www.gleemax.com

Right now it is just a promotional site with some forums.  Eventually it will be a social networking site...sort of a gamers' Myspace.  The campaign setting updates I've been linking to are on the gleemax forums.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The Campaign Setting thread has been updated with information on the djihon who were born into slavery in Thay.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

In terms of the Gleemax stuff I mentioned earlier, what would you guys like to see on a theoretical "Crazypixie's Homepage" (though it would be titled Crazymonkey's Hompage as I'm only a pixie on enworld)?  What sorts of things would be of most interest to you, as players in one of my campaigns?


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> In terms of the Gleemax stuff I mentioned earlier, what would you guys like to see on a theoretical "Crazypixie's Homepage" (though it would be titled Crazymonkey's Hompage as I'm only a pixie on enworld)?  What sorts of things would be of most interest to you, as players in one of my campaigns?




A mule named Gary!




Oh, wait...



edit: serious now - how about retroactive roleplaying exps?


----------



## Amaury

will be out on hols from 1st till 12th August...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> will be out on hols from 1st till 12th August...




Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Yttermayn

_"Very well." Corath follows Alaric toward the road. Upon hearing the strange, horse-like sounds begin to issue from Johen, Corath pauses and turns. "What is he doing?" She watches in fascination. This is not like anything my faceted memory can conjure. What is he? She speaks to Alaric, "What can a horse possibly have to say of interest to a human?"_

Uh oh, I feel a joke coming on...

Waiting for the opportunity to say of Johen, "Thats funny, he dosn't _look_ dru-ish!"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The Campaign Setting thread has been updated with information on the Drukkar.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> With his death (altough he was later resurrected), those consciousnesses spread across the world, resulting in the Psionic Awakening. This event also served as an awakening of sorts of the beings beyond the Nothing, alerting them that the time of their coming was at hand.




Oh cripes!

I'm digging these tidbits of info into your campaign.  Can't wait for the game to develope some more!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Oh cripes!
> 
> I'm digging these tidbits of info into your campaign.  Can't wait for the game to develope some more!




Thanks.    

When my Gleemax page is up and running, the setting is going to have its own section, with logs of the various games, the campaign setting info, and other stuff.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Hello hello, I'm back after two long months. How are you doing? Have you already erase my dwarf from th surface of earth? Or is he still there? ^^ Just asking. I'll try to read all the on character thread later, I would really love to see how did this develope, even if my character is no more. =)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Hello hello, I'm back after two long months. How are you doing? Have you already erase my dwarf from th surface of earth? Or is he still there? ^^ Just asking. I'll try to read all the on character thread later, I would really love to see how did this develope, even if my character is no more. =)




Welcome back.  The party left Muzdum back in the capital.  We could try to figure a way for him to catch up, but it's going to be a bit difficult.

Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I would love to join back, to be honest I really liked the way we were rolplaying the characters. I never got the chance to make the centaur shoes! ^^ That if you guys are ok with it ^^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Anyone have any suggestions as to how the dwarf can catch up to the group?


----------



## Helfdan

Perhaps he hitched a ride with Valen's teamster friend?


----------



## Yttermayn

Maybe Alaric's mentor had some message or item for Alaric, and sent Muzdum after us on a hasted pony?


----------



## Voda Vosa

May be Muzdum joined the guild by his own, and was sent to help out... I mean, he was initially on their plans... He could be riding a pony... or a big pig... Hmm... decisions... decisions...
Oh by the way,  I have read the on character thread, and must admit: Nice roll playing guys! You are really all in character, great to see this worked up nice and smoth ^^


----------



## Yttermayn

I like the pig idea.  You could name it "Spam".


----------



## Voda Vosa

"pinky" was the original idea, but spam sounds more eatable


----------



## Voda Vosa

So, have you arrived to a decision yet?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Helfdan's idea is probably the most realistic.

Next week, when Wednesday's update occurs, keep an eye out for Muzdum's return.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I will! ^^ Glad to be back =)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Another update to the Campaign Setting Thread, this time covering the Emirans.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Since the outcome of the Horse and Druid conversation could have interesting ramifications for the group, I'm going to delay things overall until Amaury gets back.

However, the return of the dwarf is still imminent.

Also, to keep us entertained until the Druid is done talking to Mr. Ed, watch for another cut scene.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Muzdum cant talk quite much with that guy, so he go to sleep  until the druid is back from his spiritual trip =P By the way, when will it be?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said he'd be back on the 12th.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Soon enough ^^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

For anyone interested in my other creative endeavors, have a gander at The Seven Realms and let me know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The Campaign Setting thread has been updated with my version of everyone's favorite mustache twirlers, Thay.


----------



## Yttermayn

I am on one other game on another pbp site, and I have an etiquette question:  We need some more players for the game, we keep getting very slow posters, or posters who don't really participate much, and advertising on that site isn't yielding much.  Would it be poor form to invite people from this game to join?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I am on one other game on another pbp site, and I have an etiquette question:  We need some more players for the game, we keep getting very slow posters, or posters who don't really participate much, and advertising on that site isn't yielding much.  Would it be poor form to invite people from this game to join?




I don't have a problem with it, as long as its not a "Hey, this game over here is way better than crazypixie's game.  Ditch him and come over here."    

Seriously, it's fine with me.  If it's generic D&D I might have a look.


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I am on one other game on another pbp site, and I have an etiquette question:  We need some more players for the game, we keep getting very slow posters, or posters who don't really participate much, and advertising on that site isn't yielding much.  Would it be poor form to invite people from this game to join?




I'd be glad to take a look...  I am guilty of too-frequent posting, if anything


----------



## Yttermayn

Ok.  Your campaign is pretty hard to beat, from what I've seen so far CP.  Here's the link:
http://www.dndonlinegames.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3789
If you are interested, post something in the ooc forum or PM spudball and/or emurian.
Thanks!  With a couple of frequent posting, r-ping people, the game could take off.


----------



## Amaury

just to say I really like the Cut Scenes.. 
it's something I need to consider in my campaign to help players (not characters) understand the plot (quite hard on forum I find) and own it a bit more.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Agree 100%


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Thank you.  I find it's often a fine line between furthering the story and revealing too much.


----------



## Amaury

yes.. and Johen is suddenly getting a lot more worried about this whole trip! 

otherwise is Highflyer given a chance to Spot or the spell elapsed beforehand?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> yes.. and Johen is suddenly getting a lot more worried about this whole trip!
> 
> otherwise is Highflyer given a chance to Spot or the spell elapsed beforehand?




He wouldn't be able to report back before the spell's duration expires, no.  Besides, being an animal, he wouldn't really know what to look for.


----------



## shadowmask

Ummm, hold on to your socks, folks.  It seems Invisible Castle missed me.


----------



## ethandrew

Seems like a perfect time for a Nat 20!


----------



## Helfdan

Heh, I rolled a 19...  she's just too good (+13 vs.+7)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*4th Edition and Paths of Legend*

As many of you have probably noticed, 4th edition is apparently here.  What does this mean for my Paths of Legend setting and the games set there?

Not a thing.  I'm looking forward to 4th edition and will be jumping on board as soon as it comes out.  But my Play-by-Posts will not be changing rules sets mid-stream.  In fact, I intend to keep the setting 3.5 and develop a new homebrew for 4th edition, while continuing to run games and develop material for Paths of Legend using 3.5.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled gaming.


----------



## Helfdan

You better invite me to the 4th ed homebrew too....


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Absolutely.  My current players will have first dibs on my 4th edition game (whatever that will be) if they are interested.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Of course I' am, you are one of the best DM I had the honor to play with. Ah'll have another dwarf ready far ya ^^


----------



## Yttermayn

I will have a warlock ready for you, if I still haven't gotten my fix in that other game yet...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

My tentative plan is to adapt my Seven Realms material to 4th edition...very tentative.  I'm holding off anything concrete until the books are in my grubby little paws.


----------



## Amaury

Yo! Throwing in a bit of drama!!   
Reveal yourself !!


----------



## Amaury

Cool stuff guys - good rp Shadowmask ;-)


----------



## Helfdan

Amaury said:
			
		

> Cool stuff guys - good rp Shadowmask ;-)




Indeed!  ANd thank you all for the chance for allowing me to roleplay my charisma of 8


----------



## Jemal

I'm realizing that playing a Knight with High Cha but a short temper is hard.  William's trying REAL hard to keep things calm.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Did I mention you guys will have *first* dibs on whatever 4th edition PbP I run?

This has been great for me as well.


----------



## shadowmask

Thank you much, gents.    

On the way the game is unfolding...

Excellently done, everyone!  I just wish I could post more often.  Being out of the house 12 hours a day during the week plus 4 hours of overtime on Saturdays seriously dampens my ability to type coherently.     That being said, everytime I hop on to see what's going on, I always want to be able to reply.    

As for the current "situation"...

Aaaaaaaaacccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Corath was hoping to avoid a confrontation, or at least minimize/control it, and the group seems to be splintering down allegiance-ish lines!      Looks like she will just have to step in and salvage something of it.    

With that in mind, I'm leaving y'all something else to play with IC.      See you on the boards.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Speaking of first dibs in my games...

This is the recruitment thread for my last 3.5 game.

Have at it.


----------



## Jemal

While you're a great DM, And I'm having crazy-fun with THIS campaign, I think I'll stay out of that one, b/c I AM in several campaigns allready, and (though I know I could handle more) I think it would be best to allow others a shot.


----------



## Amaury

ditto, can't commit to more stuff..
don't overstretch yourself dear DM! We need your creative juices!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> ditto, can't commit to more stuff..
> don't overstretch yourself dear DM! We need your creative juices!




No worries there.  Lord Noran's War is now set as my Tuesday game.  This one is still reserved for Wednesdays.


----------



## Helfdan

I'll see if I can come up with a cool concept...


----------



## Yttermayn

Any thoughts on a warlock?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on a warlock?




Sorry, I'm pretty strict on my "If I don't own it, it doesn't exist in my world" rule.

Flavor wise, if you want to take a sorcerer and make it "feel" like a warlock, that would work.  Let me know over in the Lord Noran's War recruitment thread.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The Campaign Setting Thread has been updated with information on Turen and the White Huntress.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Pending approval...

I'd like to invite everyone here to come over to the Gleemax boards (I will post a link when it becomes available) to help promote the new PbP forum (if it comes to fruition).  I've been promoted to Scribe status on the Wizards/Gleemax boards which means that, if I get my way, the PbP forum may be my baby to maintain.  Part of that initiative, however, is getting people interested and participating.  

I will keep you updated as things develop.


----------



## Helfdan

I got my account there yesterday...  still Helfdan, of course


oh, and Jemal...

no worries for William.  Valen is just not good with people, and unused to dealing with so many at once.  He thought what William and Alaric said about rudeness, when dealing with Corath, was directed at him...  for as you have seen he is quite blunt, even for a Tureni woodsman, and has been known to ruffle many a feather.  Having said that, he does not think ill of William at all.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update on the Gleemax PbP forum...

Barring an edict from above, the PbP forum goes live tomorrow, with me spearheading the community involvement aspect so that it doesn't become so much dead space.

So, what I'm looking for, and would really appreciate from you guys, are folks willing to a) DM and GM new PbPs on the new forum and b) spread the word via word of mouth.

This is all low key at the moment, so please delay the word-of-mouth part until tomorrow when I post the link here.

Thanks in advance for any and all support you can give (even if its just a "good luck with that" post  ).


----------



## ethandrew

I've been contemplating DMing something, but I've no experience. It is entirely conceivable that I might take a stab at it over there, if I find people interested and patient.


----------



## Helfdan

Good luck with that!!    
I shall certainly talk to my friends about it.  I dont have time to DM right now, but as soon as I do...  And BTW, I am still thinking about what would be cool to play in your other campaign


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

And here it is.  Not much there as of yet.  I'm working up the FAQ and Intro...after lunch, and those should be posted sometime today.

Again, thanks for your support on this.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Sorry to brag, but...

Have a listen to Gamer Radio Zero #10 where they talk about yours truly.  Hehehehe.  Um, I'm the Monkey, by the way.


----------



## Yttermayn

I know everyone's excited about the Lord Noran's War game, myself included, but lets not let this game slow down...

Please?


----------



## shadowmask

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I know everyone's excited about the Lord Noran's War game, myself included, but lets not let this game slow down...
> 
> Please?




I don't think that's possible, Yttermayn.  Crazypixie has his entire week scheduled so that he has time for all of his games, the family, school work, and even "alone" time.


----------



## Yttermayn

shadowmask said:
			
		

> I don't think that's possible, Yttermayn.  Crazypixie has his entire week scheduled so that he has time for all of his games, the family, school work, and even "alone" time.




Good to hear.  I am glad to see that he is making sure he has time for you and the family as well as all the other stuff.  I was just responding to the apparent slowdown in the IC and OOC threads.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Good to hear.  I am glad to see that he is making sure he has time for you and the family as well as all the other stuff.  I was just responding to the apparent slowdown in the IC and OOC threads.




Wednesday is still my Tragedy at Silvergard day and will remain so.  No worries there.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The Campaign Setting Thread has been updated with information about Hill Dwarves.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Fret not, brave adventurers...

Or perhaps, there is reason to fret...  

First combat is coming up.  Johen (and his birdy) and Aohdan get to act in the surprise round, due to high spot rolls.

Once everyone has rolled initiative, I'll need everyone to wait to post until your turn comes up in the initiative order.  I'll be posting actions for the bad guys when their turn comes up (so the Wednesday cycle is going on vacation until the combat is resolved).

Once your turn comes up, please get your post in within 48 hours.  If you aren't able to, I'm going to assume your character is delaying and move on to the next character in initiative order.

Any questions, let me know.


----------



## Jemal

just for the record, should those of us who are unaware be rolling initiative? Seems like we shouldn't until we have reason to take action.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal said:
			
		

> just for the record, should those of us who are unaware be rolling initiative? Seems like we shouldn't until we have reason to take action.




No, at this point only Johen and Aohdan are aware of the bad guys so only they get to roll initiative.  Everyone else will get to jump in in the first true round (we're starting with a surprise round).


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, I figured initiative was just going to be rolled pre-emptively now for when everyone soon becomes aware that enemies are in their midst.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Today's update will be along shortly.


----------



## Helfdan

Valen's Initiative:  1d20+6=21


----------



## shadowmask

[sblock=Corath's initiative](1d20+3=21)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Her Dex is 16, if it matters.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Just need Norali and the zombies to go so that Alaric, Myself, and Johen can finish the round...  Yes, you may say it: "Captain Obvious strikes again!".  Just eager is all...


----------



## ethandrew

I like the zombie's names: dagger throat, crushed skull. Very clever!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I like the zombie's names: dagger throat, crushed skull. Very clever!




Thanks.      I was kind of going for a Hellraiser Cenobite motif.  Unfortunately, one of them is still unscathed, so he's still pretty boring.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> Thanks.      I was kind of going for a Hellraiser Cenobite motif.  Unfortunately, one of them is still unscathed, so he's still pretty boring.




Someone needs to attack the unscathed one with some of those wind-up teeth - Chatterer!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Someone needs to attack the unscathed one with some of those wind-up teeth - Chatterer!




If the _acid splash_ had hit, we could've called him "Melted Face."  Eeeeewwww.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> If the _acid splash_ had hit, we could've called him "Melted Face."  Eeeeewwww.




Mental image: the nasty Nazi guy in Raiders of the Lost Ark when he gets his face melted off.



			
				crazypixie said:
			
		

> OOC: For future reference, leave the description of hits and misses (and the determination there-of) to me, please.  Thanks.




Yes sir.

Edit: With Pic goodness:


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ick.

Amaury, please get an action in.  I'm going to move to the next person the initiative if we don't hear from you by noon (mountain time) tomorrow (9/12/07).


----------



## Amaury

hi
had forgotten about our donkey! if you want I can edit my post to try to either tie its lead to a nearby bush or just stay put where I am with him if the environment doesn't allow it..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> hi
> had forgotten about our donkey! if you want I can edit my post to try to either tie its lead to a nearby bush or just stay put where I am with him if the environment doesn't allow it..




Me being the mean, horribly unfair DM that I am...    

The action has been declared and the initiative has moved forward.  Someone's going to have go catch it.


----------



## Voda Vosa

My stuff isn't there hehe XD


----------



## Jemal

I didn't want the blasted thing in the first place.


----------



## Helfdan

Is it just me, or do Valen and William make a great, zombie-@$$-kicking team?


----------



## Yttermayn

If worse comes to worse, I should just be able to chase Gary down.  I don't think he'll go far anyways.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

That was a great battle, guys.  Good pacing with posts.  I ran an initiative based social encounter on one of my Gleemax PbPs and one round dragged on for two weeks.  Ugh.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yeah, great battle, I'm very delighted with it


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I am going to be mostly offline from Oct 13th through Oct 20th. My father will be visiting and we will likely be out of the house most of that time.

Shadowmask will also likely be MIA from the forums.


----------



## Jemal

twas a nice little bloodbath, I'll admit.  Sorry if William's coming off as a dick, but from his point of view, the dwarf is apparently a blood-thirsty blatherskite


----------



## Yttermayn

Jemal said:
			
		

> blatherskite




Lol, awesome use of the word.


----------



## Jemal

thnx.


----------



## Voda Vosa

It will be nice if you translate that word for me ^^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Blatherskite (from Encarta Dictionary of North American English)

1. talkative person: somebody who likes to chat about silly or unimportant things

2. inane talk: chat about silly or unimportant things


----------



## Voda Vosa

Thanks! Yeah, good use of that word XD


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arr, mateys, be expectin' an update sometime before dusk...arrr.


----------



## Jemal

Many apologies for my unscheduled dissapearance, I was only supposed to be gone for a day or two but couldn't get back until now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal said:
			
		

> Many apologies for my unscheduled dissapearance, I was only supposed to be gone for a day or two but couldn't get back until now.




I didn't even notice.    

Today's update will be along shortly.

In other news, I've waffled a bit on my stance on converting my setting to 4e.  I think I'm going to, but only after my current 3.5 campaigns (including this one) are concluded.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> I didn't even notice.
> 
> Today's update will be along shortly.
> 
> In other news, I've waffled a bit on my stance on converting my setting to 4e.  I think I'm going to, but only after my current 3.5 campaigns (including this one) are concluded.




From what I've read about 4e so far, that aught to cut down on the amount of work a lot.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> From what I've read about 4e so far, that aught to cut down on the amount of work a lot.




This is true.  However, the fluff angle has intrigued me as it meshes quite well with what I was planning to do with the setting already (specifically cosmology stuff).


----------



## Voda Vosa

count me in in your 4th edition game, of course if you liked my role playing ^^


----------



## Yttermayn

crazypixie said:
			
		

> This is true.  However, the fluff angle has intrigued me as it meshes quite well with what I was planning to do with the setting already (specifically cosmology stuff).




I'll be looking forward to it, would love to play in your 4e game!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

You guys will have first dibs, that much is certain.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I am Pixie no more.  Revealed is my True Name...Monkey!


----------



## Voda Vosa

I like pixes more than monkeys.
But never mind, we still love you (?)


----------



## Yttermayn

Monkeys fling poo.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Monkeys fling poo.




*starts preparing an encounter with Otyughs*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update is up and ready.  We're back to initiative based posting, at least for shadowmask, amaury, and Arkhandus.  Everyone else, you'll get to join the fray on round 2 or round 3 (see the IC post).


----------



## Helfdan

Hey there!   I just ddnt know if Valen could see anything from his vantage point.

Initiative: 16 

Listen: 23


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal is having some "life happens" issues.  Hopefully he'll be back soon.  For the time being, we're going to assume that William is holding a defensive position by the quarry scaffolding in case the zombies decide to start coming up again.


----------



## Amaury

Allez les Bleus!!
We just beat the all blacks in quarters!! Awesome!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew, what would you say to a unique background tweak that would give your character a background tie to a character in my Gleemax Legacy of the White Huntress game?

One of the players there is considering using the half-vampire progression and the character is from Azgund.  Let me know.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> Allez les Bleus!!
> We just beat the all blacks in quarters!! Awesome!




What sport are you referring to?


----------



## ethandrew

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> ethandrew, what would you say to a unique background tweak that would give your character a background tie to a character in my Gleemax Legacy of the White Huntress game?
> 
> One of the players there is considering using the half-vampire progression and the character is from Azgund.  Let me know.




What did they have in mind specifically? Same vampiric father?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

No details as of yet.  I was actually thinking same mother...

In her background currently, her mother had a...tryst with an Emiran man while traveling in the badlands and left 3 months after the character was born.

What happened to the character's mother after that is a mystery.

If she (the character's name is Kethta) and Estelle had the same mother...it opens an intriguing possibility for Estelle, in that Estelle's mother may have already been tainted in some way, attracting the vampire to her in the first place.


----------



## ethandrew

And so after her time in Emiran she relocated, trying to live a normal life. But her taint attracted the evil and subsequently killed her.

It could definitely work.

What would the ramifications be in this game? DM choice?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> And so after her time in Emiran she relocated, trying to live a normal life. But her taint attracted the evil and subsequently killed her.
> 
> It could definitely work.
> 
> What would the ramifications be in this game? DM choice?




My plan, after Tragedy and Legacy conclude, is to offer the players of both games their choice of continuation.  Either next game year's Azgundi tournaments, or a "metaplot" advancing game called Convergence that ties in to my D20 Modern PbP.  Either way, if both you and Kethta's player choose the same game, it will make for some interesting roleplaying opportunities.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Well it seems interesting indeed!


----------



## ethandrew

I edited the rolls into my post.

I am keen on doing the change in background. It's not much a change for Estelle now, perhaps much more so later. As far as she knows, she doesn't know much about her mother in the first place.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*New House Rules*​
*New Feats*

*Wild Empathy [General]*

You have an affinity for dealing with animals and magical beasts.
*Benefit:* This Feat works like the druid and ranger class ability, except the character adds her character level and her Charisma modifier to the d20 roll.​*Special:* Druids and Rangers automatically have Wild Empathy as a bonus feat.  They need not select it.​
*Animal Companion [General]*

The character may select an animal companion.

*Prerequisites:* Wild Empathy​*Benefit:* This Feat works like the druid and ranger class ability, except the character uses her character level to determine the animal companion's abilities and what alternative companions are available at higher levels.​*Special:* Druids automatically have Animal Companion as a bonus feat.  They need not select it.  Rangers recieve Animal Companion as a bonus feat at 4th level.​
The druid and ranger class features Animal Companion and Wild Empathy are replaced with these feats.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

With the new feats, existing characters can swap out their old feats for these if you are so inclined...one time only, get 'em while they're hot.

Let me know if you intend to swap.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I would like to invite you all to take a gander at my personal profile page on Gleemax and let you in on a little secret: I've been blogging for Gleemax since before Gencon.


----------



## Lynx_The_one

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> I would like to invite you all to take a gander at my personal profile page on Gleemax and let you in on a little secret: I've been blogging for Gleemax since before Gencon.




how so?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Lynx_The_one said:
			
		

> how so?




Well, I didn't have access to Gleemax Alpha until the 4th, but they asked me to start blogging back in July.  

I've already posted all of my old blogs, but the bugs in Alpha made some of them go "poof" except if you do a search for them, so I'm going to repost one a week.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Let me know if you guys get tired of me bragging.    

Shelly Mazzanoble's new column in Dragon, Confessions of a Full Time Wizard, was named by yours truly.


----------



## ethandrew

Those attack rolls were with Point-Blank Shot and with Two-Weapon Fighting. So with a dex of 18, 0 BAB, it was 4 + 1 - 2 = 3, just so you don't think I'm pulling out random numbers. So with a -4 the first attack would be 15, the second 8.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Those attack rolls were with Point-Blank Shot and with Two-Weapon Fighting. So with a dex of 18, 0 BAB, it was 4 + 1 - 2 = 3, just so you don't think I'm pulling out random numbers. So with a -4 the first attack would be 15, the second 8.




Right, I wasn't saying your numbers were off.  I was just accounting for the -4 for throwing into melee and the cover the foreman had from Aohdan (+4 to AC).  Sorry that wasn't clear.


----------



## ethandrew

No, it was clear, I just wanted to write down my numbers to avoid any confusion. I understand there probably is a melee penalty, but I wanted you to see what I was getting and how, that's all.


----------



## Arkhandus

Just wanted to note that it was the cognitive dissonance between 'Johen takes 2 hits and needs 2 saves, Aodhan takes 1 hit and yet also needs 2 saves' that made me wonder if there was some miscalculation or something.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Just wanted to note that it was the cognitive dissonance between 'Johen takes 2 hits and needs 2 saves, Aodhan takes 1 hit and yet also needs 2 saves' that made me wonder if there was some miscalculation or something.




Sorry for the lack of clarity.  I try to never actually name a critter...helps preserve the dramatic tension.


----------



## Amaury

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> What sport are you referring to?




that's rugby. kind of the ancestor of your american football but with backward passes only, no protection and different tackling technique. great sport. the USA/Canade both have a team but did not go through their group.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> that's rugby. kind of the ancestor of your american football but with backward passes only, no protection and different tackling technique. great sport. the USA/Canade both have a team but did not go through their group.




Ah.  There's a couple of college level rugby players playing in my Legacy of the White Huntress Play-by-Post over on Gleemax.

Interesting to watch...I wouldn't come anywhere near playing it, though.  I refuse to participate in any recreational activity that includes a significant risk of bodily harm.


----------



## Voda Vosa

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Ah.  There's a couple of college level rugby players playing in my Legacy of the White Huntress Play-by-Post over on Gleemax.
> 
> Interesting to watch...I wouldn't come anywhere near playing it, though.  I refuse to participate in any recreational activity that includes a significant risk of bodily harm.




Couldn't be so agree with you.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Just a quick FYI. There will be no update this week. My father is visiting from Maine so I will be mostly offline this week.


----------



## Jemal

William's back.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

And so is the Monkey.    Expect an update this Wednesday.


----------



## shadowmask

I'm going to share a comment I made to the Monkey...

I hope Corath has a self-cleaning mechanism for her rapiers.  Otherwise...


Eeeewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      :\


----------



## Voda Vosa

Just dry blood ^^


----------



## Arkhandus

Heheh.  Of course, someday she could see Alaric using Prestidigitation to clean his clothes while on the road, and get the idea to ask about that.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Expect an update sometime today.

I'm in the process of migrating the campaign setting information to my Gleemax blog.  Once that's done, you'll be able to see new updates every Tuesday on my blog.


----------



## Yttermayn

shadowmask said:
			
		

> I'm going to share a comment I made to the Monkey...
> 
> I hope Corath has a self-cleaning mechanism for her rapiers.  Otherwise...
> 
> 
> Eeeewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      :\




Don't let Corath handle anything, her hands stink.


----------



## shadowmask

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Don't let Corath handle anything, her hands stink.




Hahahahahahahaha!     

They don't stink...yet.  Besides, it'll only continue for as long as it takes someone else to figure out she's the source of the stench.     It won't bother her at all.  Gotta love playing a construct.


----------



## ethandrew

Would you consider Muzdum's backpack poorly secured or otherwise easy to snatch or cut away, therefore giving Estelle a +4 bonus?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Would you consider Muzdum's backpack poorly secured or otherwise easy to snatch or cut away, therefore giving Estelle a +4 bonus?




I considered that, but I don't think so.  Backpacks tend to be fairly securely strapped on when someone is traveling with it.


----------



## ethandrew

Voda, don't worry about me taking this personally, I'm the one who attacked you. I'm fully prepared to get get knocked unconscious by this action. Hell, if you critical she's dead! Anyway, poor Estelle is just a little unbalanced. You'll have to excuse her this once   

It's me who should say to not take this personally.


----------



## Yttermayn

shadowmask said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> They don't stink...yet.  Besides, it'll only continue for as long as it takes someone else to figure out she's the source of the stench.     It won't bother her at all.  Gotta love playing a construct.




Hehe, you wouldn't think a metallic construct would have hygiene issues.


----------



## ethandrew

Estelle's canines are not so overt as to have everyone brand her a vampire on sight, I think how I noted it in her character sheet was "slightly pronounced."


----------



## Yttermayn

I guess I'm wondering if they are a little more than peg teeth enough to raise suspicion of an inhuman ancestry.  Enough for a spot check...


----------



## ethandrew

It's possible, but remember that she hasn't yet exhibited any of her vampiric tendancies that will later become evident (ie. once she begins to level up). They are just more pronounced than most people's, slightly pointed, to the point where you'd notice, but not raise suspicion, I would think.

But if someone were to put two and two together...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I hereby invite you to gaze upon the most evil artifact in the history of the Paths of Legend Campaign Setting, as well as every homebrew campaign setting ever created by yours truly since I started gaming...

The Dagger of Souls


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*Level Up Procedures*​
First, once the group gets to Vedlund, we're going to assume that they took a few days to reflect, train, rest, etc.

Second, after levelling, please repost your full character sheet.  Include your current XP total (don't forget the extra credit XP you got at the very beginning of the game).

Roll hit points on Invisible Castle and post the results here.

Special Cases: Estelle is going to wake up once the party gets to town.  ethandrew, assuming that you're going to take the first level of the half-vampire template class, her time spent unconscious is going to result in the first stage of her metamorphosis.  Feel free to describe subtle physical changes when she wakes up.

Yttermayn, with the 2nd level of the centaur class, also feel free to describe physical changes for Aohdan, such as a slight growth spurt.

shadowmask, with the 2nd level of the nimblewright class, there won't be any overt physical changes, but you are gaining access to one of your spell-like abilities, so feel free to introduce that at a suitably dramatic point.

Finally, now that everyone has levelled, a new round of Extra Credit XP is up for grabs.  The award this time around is 120 XP.  It has to be different from last go around, so if you did theme music last time, you won't be able to do music this time.

Have at it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Oops, one more thing.

With your hit point roll post, also include a summary of level up changes (skill points spent, synergy bonuses added, bonus feats selected, spells added to spellbook, etc, etc).


----------



## Arkhandus

Not quite sure who'd level up, but I'm guessing it's those who had somethin' like a picture for their character to start with?  Rest of us don't level.

And anyway, Alaric will be trying to find materials in Vedlund to scribe a few spell scrolls for later, so he'll be spending a few experience points on that.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Not quite sure who'd level up, but I'm guessing it's those who had somethin' like a picture for their character to start with?  Rest of us don't level.
> 
> And anyway, Alaric will be trying to find materials in Vedlund to scribe a few spell scrolls for later, so he'll be spending a few experience points on that.




Everyone got 66 XP from the four zombies on the road battle, then 75 XP for the foreman/orin battle (Willam missed out on that one).  Plus the 900 equals 1041 (966 for William).  Those who got Extra Credit at the beginning have an additional 40 (and I think that was just about everyone).


----------



## Arkhandus

Ah, just checked, and I had missed or forgotten the 75, wasn't even on my character sheet.  D'oh.  Had thought the 900 XP included fighting Orin and the foreman.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric's level-up changes.......
Increased Wizard level to 2nd.
Learned Burning Hands and Magic Missile, since Alaric was previously devoid of direct offensive spells except for cantrips.
Gained 1 more spell slot of 0-level and 1 more spell slot of 1st-level.
Added a note on his spells per day to the character sheet.
Slightly changed Alaric's choice of prepared spells.
Base Attack increased to +1, which I've added to Alaric's attack roll listings on the sheet, and his grapple bonus listing.
Base Will save increased from +2 to +3, making his total Will +4.
Added 2 ranks to Concentration, and 1 rank each to Craft (Alchemy), Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering), Knowledge (Dungeoneering), and Knowledge (Local - Azgund); 2 skill points base, +3 Int, +1 human.
Down from 30 crossbow bolts to 29.

_(edit: also changed spellbook pages to 35/100 used, due to the new spells)_

Will scribe a few scrolls of Burning Hands and Color Spray in Vedlund if he has enough money from trying to sell the statuette from the foreman's office.  Naturally he'll share the funds from that statuette with the other party members, but when it's time to sell the thing, he may ask for an extra share of it's value to help pay for his scrollmaking, since the scrolls will help the group out in a pinch (area damage and area knockout spells for dealing with gangs of critters).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus, hit points roll?


----------



## Arkhandus

Forgot that for a moment, d'oh!

Also, I can't seem to find a Rogues Gallery thread for this game, so I can't remember if we even have one for this game....?  I'll just post Alaric's sheet next in this thread.

InvisibleCastle HP roll is 5 (3 base, +2 Con).  Joy!


----------



## Arkhandus

*Alaric the Alchemist*..............Male Azgundi Human, XP: 1,041
Strength............10 (+0)...........Character Level: 2, Wizard 2
Dexterity..........14 (+2)............Medium-Size, Speed 30 ft. (20 ft. encumbered)
Constitution......14 (+2)............Initiative: +2, BAB: +1, Grapple: +1
Intelligence.......16 (+3)............Melee: +1, Ranged: +3 (or +4 point blank)
Wisdom...........12 (+1)............Total HP: 11, Current HP: 11, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma..........12 (+1)............Fortitude: +2, Reflex: +2, Will: +4

[sblock]Normal AC: 12 (+2 Dex), Touch AC: 12, Flat-Footed AC: 10
Alignment: Neutral Good, Age 22, Birthdate 11/20/1128, Height 5'-9", Weight 143 lbs.
Tanned Caucasian Skin, Dark Blue Eyes, Blonde Hair & Sideburns

*Attacks:*
Dagger +1 melee for 1d4 damage
Magic dagger +2 melee for 1d4+1 damage
Dagger +3 ranged for 1d4 damage (10 ft. increment, 50 max)
Point blank dagger +4 ranged for 1d4+1 damage (10 ft. increment, 30 max)
Magic dagger +4 ranged for 1d4+1 damage (10 ft. increment, 50 max)
Point blank magic dagger +5 ranged for 1d4+2 damage (10 ft. increment, 30 max)

Crossbow +3 ranged for 1d8 damage (80 ft. increment, 800 max)
Point blank crossbow +4 ranged for 1d8+1 damage (30 ft. max)
Magic crossbow +4 ranged for 1d8+1 damage (80 ft. increment, 800 max)
Point blank magic crossbow +5 ranged for 1d8+2 damage (30 ft. max)

Acid splash +3 ranged touch for 1d3 damage (25 ft. +5 ft./2 caster levels)
Point blank acid splash +4 ranged touch for 1d3+1 damage (25 to 30 ft.)
Ray of frost +3 ranged touch for 1d3 damage (25 ft. +5 ft./2 caster levels)
Point blank ray of frost +4 ranged touch for 1d3+1 damage (25 to 30 ft.)
Disrupt undead +3 ranged touch for 1d6 damage (25 ft. +5 ft./2 caster levels)
Point blank disrupt undead +4 ranged touch for 1d6+1 damage (25 to 30 ft.)
Touch of fatigue +1 melee touch for fatigue (fatigue lasts 1 round/caster level)

*Languages (Literate):* Azgundi, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven.
*Proficiencies:* Club, dagger, quarterstaff, light crossbow, heavy crossbow.
Level Progression Feat: Point Blank Shot.
*Human Bonus Feat:* Precise Shot.
*Wizard Bonus Feat:* Scribe Scroll.

*Skills:* Concentration +5 (3 ranks, +2 Con), Craft (alchemy) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int), Craft (carpentry) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Craft (painting) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Craft (sculpture) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Decipher Script +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Heal +2 (1 rank cross-class, +1 Wis), Knowledge (arcana) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (architecture & engineering) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (geography) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Knowledge (local - Azgund) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (nature) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Profession (cook) +2 (1 rank, +1 Wis), Profession (herbalist) +2 (1 rank, +1 Wis), Spellcraft +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Survival +2 (1 rank cross-class, +1 Wis).

*Racial Traits:* Medium-size humanoid (human), base Speed 30 feet, bonus feat of choice, extra skill points, highest-level class is favored class.
*Ability Score Development:* 32 point buy, for base scores of 10 (2 pts), 14 (6 pts), 14 (6 pts), 16 (10 pts), 12 (4 pts), and 12 (4 pts).
*Familiar:* Has the ability to call a familiar at some point, involving a ritual that costs 100 gold pieces in expendable reagents.

*Generalist Wizard Spells:* Casts prepared arcane spells, caster level of 1, spellcasting is based on Intelligence, and needs a spellbook.  4 spell slots of 0-level and 2 spell slots of 1st-level, plus a bonus slot of 1st-level from Intelligence.
*0-Level Spells (save DC 13):* Resistance (Abjur), Acid Splash (Conj), Detect Magic (Div), Detect Poison (Div), Read Magic (Div), Daze (Ench), Dancing Lights (Evoc), Flare (Evoc), Light (Evoc), Ray of Frost (Evoc), Ghost Sound (Illus), Disrupt Undead (Necro), Touch of Fatigue (Necro), Mage Hand (Trans), Mending (Trans), Message (Trans), Open/Close (Trans), Arcane Mark (Univ), Prestidigitation (Univ).
*1st-Level Spells (save DC 14):* Shield (Abjur), Mage Armor (Conj), Burning Hands (Evoc), Magic Missile (Evoc), Color Spray (Illus), Enlarge Person (Trans), Expeditious Retreat (Trans), Magic Weapon (Trans).
*Prepared Spells (civilized towns):* Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Prestidigitation, Expeditious Retreat, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor.
*Prepared Spells (short travel):* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Light, Prestidigitation, Burning Hands, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor.
*Prepared Spells (typical adventuring):* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Disrupt Undead, Light, Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Weapon.

*Possessions:* Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb.), Light Crossbow (35 gp, 4 lbs.), 29 Bolts (3 gp, 3 lbs.), Spellbook (free starting spellbook, 35/100 pages used, 3 lbs.), Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs.), Scholar's Outfit (free starting outfit, 6 lbs.), Traveler's Outfit (1 gp, 5 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs., holds scholar's outfit, spellbook, artisan's tools, trail rations, and 1 waterskin), 2 Belt Pouches (2 gp, 1 lb., one holds coins, chalk, and tindertwig, other holds inkpen, ink vial, flint, steel, and soap), 2 Scroll Cases (2 gp, 1 lb., one holds parchment), Full Ink Vial (8 gp, 0 lbs.), Inkpen (1 sp, 0 lbs.), 5 Parchment Sheets (1 gp, 0 lbs.), Artisan's Tools - Alchemy (5 gp, 5 lbs.), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Soap (5 sp, 1 lb.), Chalk (1 cp, 0 lbs.), Flint & Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs.), Tindertwig (1 gp, 0 lbs.), 4 Trail Rations (2 gp, 4 lbs.), 4 Waterskins (4 gp, 16 lbs.).

*Wealth:* 1 gp, 7 sp, 9 cp......................Current Load: 54-1/2 lbs. (medium)
Light Load: 33 lbs. max......Medium Load: 66 lbs. max......Heavy Load: 100 lbs. max
Lift High: 100 lbs. max......Lift Off Ground: 200 lbs. max......Push/Drag: 500 lbs. max
Medium Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, +3 max Dex to AC, -3 check penalty.
Heavy Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, x3 run, +1 max Dex to AC, -6 check penalty.[/sblock]

*Appearance:* Alaric is a young man of fairly average height and build, though a tad stocky with his broad shoulders and torso.  He appears to have none of the muscle a farmer or other laborer would possess, but still looks like an active fellow, tanned by the sun and light on his feet.  Well, except for the fact that he stoops a bit under the burden of his heavy backpack.  Alaric has fairly average features and seems to be of pure Azgundi lineage, with fair skin, dark blue eyes, sandy blonde hair, and sideburns.

He lacks the grooming and posture of a highborn Azgundi, but appears reasonably clean and presentable.  Alaric wears traveling clothes of brown and gray, and a many-pocketed black vest over his jerkin, with a leather cloak hanging from his shoulders for shelter against rain.  A broad-rimmed hat shades his face from too much sun while he's on the road, adding to his lowborn appearance.  Though not wealthy, Alaric at least appears to carry a decent number of supplies and materials in his pockets, backpack, and three belt pouches, as well as a dagger sheathed at his belt and a light crossbow that hangs behind his right shoulder.  A map or scroll case is strapped to each of his thighs, and a few waterskins hang from the front of his vest.  He's certainly well-prepared for traveling and the rigors of the road, though all that gear weighs him down and slows his stride.

[sblock]*Personality:* Alaric has a mischevious, curious personality tempered only slightly by his patience and scholastic interest.  He can spend days focused in study of some interesting or challenging subject, but once he gets bored with it or finishes, he is quickly drawn to exploring his surroundings and looking for opportunities to do mischief.  He loves to discover new things or master a complicated concept, and can see the 'big picture' of how each discovery and piece of lore will help him achieve greater things, find more important treasures, or grasp the workings behind a grander invention or magic spell.

Alaric knows he's rather smart and likes to show off once in a while, but it's not a common impulse for him, he'd rather put his wits to use in crafting something impressive just because he can.  Art and craftsmanship are important to him as outlets for his creativity and curiousity, giving form to thoughts, which provoke further thoughts and new ideas from himself and others.  Since he has a fondness for flashy displays and explosions, though nothing quite so drastic as pyromania, Alaric likes to learn and craft explosive devices, festive ornaments, and strange contraptions.  The young man is driven almost entirely by curiousity, creative impulse, and a simple love of explosions and carnage.  Fortunately he's rational and kind enough to temper the worst of these desires, and clever enough to put them to good use.

He owes his mild temperment and generous nature to his mother's stern discipline and his grandfather's lessons.  He would probably be a lot more careless and destructive if not for them, but instead Alaric maintains some good will towards others.  While he doesn't feel any particular desire to fight or harm others, Alaric has no difficulty working up the will to fight when he needs to, or when someone keeps getting in his way.  He's more than happy to blow stuff up or shoot a target full of holes, though he'd rather not cause any permanent harm.  A little roughing up doesn't bother him, and he doesn't flinch at the idea of playing a slightly dangerous prank.  And he's understanding enough of the natural cycle of things, so he doesn't feel bad about hunting rabbits and other game for meals on the road.  Overall, Alaric would rather do some good and be well-treated in kind, though his mischief may sour people's attitudes.

*Background:* Hailing from the Azgundi barony of Reislau, a young lad by the name of Alaric came to the Adventurer's Guild headquarters in the neighboring province at his parents' bidding, to study with one of the Guild's wizards and put his curiousity to good use as a scholar.  Thankful to be rid of the boy and his endless questions, his silly redecorations of the house, his tomfoolery with the neighbors' kids, his random wandering in the woods, and his habit of dismantling household items to make toys.....Alaric's parents used their savings to send the 12-year-old away, for an 8-year study in wizardry and scholastic matters.

The lad stayed with distant relatives in the city, doing a few odd-jobs and helping around the house, to try and earn some coppers for snacks and general hijinks.  Alaric did a fair amount of maturing while in the strict environment of his great-uncle's home and in the workshop of his teacher Entan, but didn't lose all of his childish impulses despite this.  He still spent his days without classes running around in nearby woodlands and playing games, going on hikes through the hill country, or tinkering with random stuff in the city to make his amateur artwork.  When he wasn't fooling around outside, Alaric wandered the city and pestered or observed local artisans and apothecaries going about their business, ever curious.

Even with these wanderings and games, Alaric never really got frustrated with his wizardly schooling or suffered any setbacks during his time with Master Entan.  He always had a bright mind and, despite his mischevious tendencies, could easily become absorbed in any book of creative or practical lore.  Learning to build things, tinker with mechanisms, improve artistic techniques, or mix ingredients into something flashy and strange always interested him.  Alaric's obsession with tinkering, invention, and discovery was the whole reason his parents sent him off to the Adventurer's Guild, rather than just sending him anywhere else for their own peace.

The youth's talent for mathematics, working with his hands, and quick learning was a good indicator that he could be sent to work for someone else and make a fine living, if only he could stop being so annoying.  It helped that he got the attention of an Azgundi wizard who passed through their town on business, and amused the elderly magician enough to prompt a brief discussion with the fellow.  Alaric's parents figured it was a sign that maybe, just maybe, their boy could put his noggin to use learning wizardry and actually manage to get along with those bookish types.  So it was that nearly a year later, after his 12th birthday, Alaric was sent off to the Guild.  With his great-uncle Lamont convincing one of the Guild's wizards to give the lad a chance, Alaric tested into Master Entan's small group of apprentices and began training.

Alaric was never one of Entan's favorite students, but he rarely caused any trouble for Entan and never personally wasted the wizard's time when it came to training and schooling.  From his few normal conversations with Entan, Alaric heard a little about the wizard's earlier exploits as an adventurer.  He knows Entan to be fairly high up in the Adventurer's Guild but managed to restrain himself from pestering the older man for stories, though he has learned a little at least.  Alaric heard a bit about Entan's old traveling companions; Ivellios Holimion, the grey elven priest; Iphithis, the scout and half-elven son of Ivellios; and Vaarg, the half-orcish warrior.  He knows just a little of Entan's own history, such as the obvious fact of Entan's Thayvian heritage, judging from the older wizard's appearance.  As a journeyman wizard under Entan, Alaric has learned to study magical forces and shape them in the elven, artistic fashion.  The young man still works a bit for Entan, who considers him a novice yet.  Alaric devotes most of his time to personal work, but still serves Entan while trying to establish himself as a capable wizard.

Before entering the Adventurer's Guild, Alaric had always been an active lad, though never doing any hard work or serious sports.  One of his favorite activities was cobbling together toys and devices for his hijinks, such as the slingshots he scrounged up every so often, and the crossbow he found broken in town and managed to fix with random parts he scavenged.  Though generally used for mischief, Alaric's makeshift crossbow was also put to good use hunting rabbits in the woods, rats in the town, and scaring off stray dogs that sniffed around the market stalls.  He even put it to use warning off bullies a few times, when they threatened Alaric and some of his neighbors' kids.  After attending the Guild's training, Alaric replaced his lost, makeshift crossbow with a real one he purchased with most of his earnings, knowing he'd have to be capable of self-defense once he stopped living with his great-uncle Lamont.

Despite his usual troublemaking as a kid, Alaric did occasionally help out his neighbors, and used his skills to make a variety of tonics, tinctures, and oils to cure the huntsman next door after he came down with a rash and the chills one day.  He's helped the local apothecary brew herbal teas and stews a few times, gathered ingredients for his mother's cooking, and fetched things from the market or the woods for his elderly neighbors.

During his apprenticeship the lad studied the languages of elves, dragons, and lizardfolk, expecting he'd need such understanding if he were to research magic outside Master Entan's workshop someday.  He also worked on improving his vocabulary, and picking up the trade tongue used by folks in the Adventurer's Guild.  Alaric had already learned a decent chunk of the dwarven language from chatting with a hill dwarf, who passed through Alaric's hometown every autumn to trade dwarven goods for foodstuffs.

Since finishing his basic schooling in wizardry and worldly matters with Entan 2 years ago, Alaric has done a few odd-jobs to pay back his great-uncle and amass some coinage to pay for further studies, research, and artistic endeavors.  He hopes to go traveling someday and find something really great or impressive, possibly make a name for himself, or at least come to understand the world's inner workings a lot better.  He's found wizardry to be a challenging and amusingly useful subject of study, so he's fairly determined to move on from his rudimentary knowledge of the arcane to some greater secrets of magic.  In the meantime, Alaric is beginning to make a decent living as an alchemist, though in serious need of supplies and a proper laboratory.  His earnings thus far, and the bit of material he's received or snuck away from the Guild's supplies, is hardly sufficient for any professional alchemy.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew

I can't seem to find the reference we used for Estelle's Vampire class. I think it was 3 levels long, but I don't know where that went. If you have a link, CM, that would be greatly appreciated. I do intend on her taking that level now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Forgot that for a moment, d'oh!
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find a Rogues Gallery thread for this game, so I can't remember if we even have one for this game....?  I'll just post Alaric's sheet next in this thread.
> 
> InvisibleCastle HP roll is 5 (3 base, +2 Con).  Joy!




I like to have the characters in the OOC thread as it gives me one less thread to reference.  Thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find the reference we used for Estelle's Vampire class. I think it was 3 levels long, but I don't know where that went. If you have a link, CM, that would be greatly appreciated. I do intend on her taking that level now.




For your day-walking, blood-sucking convenience, now in spiffy Gleemax Blog Format.


----------



## ethandrew

Potent. What about BAB and Save progression? As well as skill points?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Potent. What about BAB and Save progression? As well as skill points?




That's the drawback of a template class...you don't get any of those, nor any hit points.  You just get what's on the table.  Your ECL becomes 2, but your character level is still 1 (for determination of things like max skill ranks, feat progression, etc).


----------



## ethandrew

Not as potent. Makes perfect sense, though. What about the physical drawbacks? When does Estelle start manifesting her light sensitivity, blood dependency, etc.?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Not as potent. Makes perfect sense, though. What about the physical drawbacks? When does Estelle start manifesting her light sensitivity, blood dependency, etc.?




It's all there on the table.  Blood dependency comes at 2nd level (if you choose the blood drain ability).  Half-vamps never get a light sensitivity.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Norali Tal level up summary.

Norali's 2nd level hit points roll. (1d8+2=8)

BAB: +1, Fort Save: +1, Will Save: +1, +1 0-level spell slot, +1 1st-level spell slot, +2 ranks in Knowledge (Religion)


----------



## Yttermayn

Hit point roll (1d8+2=9)
base attack +1, will and fort saves +1, +2 str, +2 wis, +1 sexy, +1 paranoia, skills: +1 listen, spot, move silent, survival


----------



## Helfdan

Valen at level 2:  
Took another level of ranger

Rolled 4 on HP, +2 for con makes 6 

Chose archery as my combat style.  Gets Rapid Shot as a bonus feat

Skill points (8)
+1 Knowledge: Nature
+1 Survival (yay! synergy bonuses!)
+1 Search 
+1 Spot
+1 Listen
+1 Move Silent
+1 jump
+1 climb


----------



## Helfdan

Stats for Valen lvl2  

[sblock=Valen Sablewood]

Valen Sablewood      
human (Tureni) male    
2nd level Ranger

Str 16 (+3)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 8 (-1)
Alignment: Neutral good
HP: 16
AC: 15 (13 flat footed, touch 12)
Base Attack: +2, Grapple +5  
Initiative: +6
Speed 30’
Saves: F +5, R +5, W+4
XP: 1381

Racial Features: 
+1 Feat at lvl 1
+4 skill points lvl1
+1 skill point/lvl

Class Features: 
Bonus Feat 
Simple Weapon proficiency
Martial weapon proficiency
Light armor proficiency
Shield proficiency
Favored enemies
Humans  (+2 on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks, as well as weapon damage rolls 
	Wild Empathy (+1 animals/-3 for magical beasts Int 1-2)
	Combat Style:  Archery

Skills:  (2nd number is with ACP)
Climb 3 (+6/+5)
Hide 3 (+5/+4)
Jump 3 (+6/+5)
Knowledge (Nature) 5 (+6)
Listen 5 (+7)
Move Silently 3 (+5/+4)
Ride 2 (+4)
Search 5 (+6)
Spot 4 (+6)
Swim 2 (+5/+3)
Survival 5 (+7) (+2 outdoors, +2 to track, +2 vs humans)
Languages (0) Common, Tureni, Azgundi


Feats:
Track
Iron Will
Improved Initiative
Rapid Shot


Weapons:
Longsword : Att +5, Damage 1d8 +3 (one-handed), 1d8 +4 (two-handed), crit 19-20/x2 (4#)
Longbow: Att +4, Damage 1d8, crit x3, RI 100ft  (3#)
Dagger: Att +5melee/+4 thrown, damage 1d4+3, crit 19-20/x2, RI 10 ft  (1#)
Throwing Axe: Att +5melee/+4 thrown, damage 1d6+3, crit x2, RI 10 ft (2#)

Armor:
Studded Leather Armor: AB +3, ACP -1  (20#)


Gear:
Backpack (2#)
Bedroll (1#)
Winter Blanket (3#)
Flint & Steel
Fishhooks (5)
Small steel mirror (0.5#)
Belt Pouch (0.5#)
Trail Rations 5 days (5#)
50’ rope, silk  (5#)
5 torches (5#)
3 oil flasks (3#)
Whetstone (1#)
Waterskin (4#)
40 arrows (6#)

11gp, 8sp, 6cp


 Description:  6’3” tall, 190#.  Shoulder-length blonde hair, clean-shaven.  Blue eyes.  Appears serious and thoughtful.  He is tall and obviously athletic. A rough and ready woodsman, he is a man of few words, who values honor, dignity, and great passion.  He wears a forest-green cloak over dark clothing and high boots.  His weapons- long sword, throwing axe, knife, and bow – are kept in excellent condition and always close to hand.  DOB: 08/12/1127

Background:  Valen was born and raised in Aranost, the northernmost province of the kingdom of Turen.  He grew quick and strong, and from the first was drawn to the beauty of nature.  Woodcraft came naturally to him, as did swordplay and archery.  His skills and loner’s temperament led him to become one of the rangers of Turen, silent hunters and fierce warriors who stalked brigands and other evil beings through the wilderness.  
	He is also driven by another motive:  One of the final battles in the Shadow War was fought in his home province.  Aranost was destroyed, and his father and older brothers fell in its defense.  He is determined to do everything in his power to protect his people from such tragedies.   (outlook similar to the Vigils of Vesh from the Scarred Lands setting)
	He has worked as a guide and bounty hunter throughout Turen, the northern borderlands and even into Azgund for the past year or so. Despite his martial skills, to date Valen has refused to work as a mercenary soldier, as the thought of taking orders for money is not to his liking.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

can anyone tell me where to find my character sheet? can't remember which thread it is and I tried both our OOC and IC ones. thanks.
Will L2 in Druid.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me where to find my character sheet? can't remember which thread it is and I tried both our OOC and IC ones. thanks.
> Will L2 in Druid.




The character sheets were in the original recruitment thread, which has been lost to the ether.  Luckily...I saved everyone's sheets on my computer.    

[sblock=Johen's Character Sheet]Name: Johen
Class: Druid
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Deity: XXXX

Age: 21, born 4/10/1130
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 135lb
Eyes: green
Hair: brown-red, beard separated in two braids
Skin: pale white

Str: 12 +1 (04p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 10 +0 (02p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 10 (1d8+2)
Con: 14 +2 (06p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: XX/XXXX
Int: 14 +2 (06p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: XX
Wis: 16 +3 (10p.)     Init: +0        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 12 +1 (04p.)     ACP: -1         Spell Fail: XX%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:Leather       10    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    +0    13
Touch: 10          
Flatfooted: 13

                   Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:               2     +2          +4
Ref:                0     +0          +0
Will:               2     +3          +5

Weapon             Attack   Damage     Critical
Scimitar             +1      1d6+1      18-20/x2  S
Shortspear           +1      1d6+1         x2   P 20 feet
Club                 +1      1d6+1         x2   B

Languages: Common, Auran, Sylvan, Druidic

Abilities: Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Spontaneous Casting

Feats: Track (Hu),  Self-sufficient (1st lvl)

Skill Points: (4+2)x4 + 4 (hu) = 28     Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration              4    +2          +6
Diplomacy                  1    +1          +2
Handle Animal              4    +1          +5
Heal                       1    +3    +2    +6
Knowledge Nature           4    +2    +2    +8
Listen                     2    +3          +5
Spellcraft                 4    +2          +6
Spot                       4    +3          +7
Survival                   4    +3    +4    +11

Equipment:                 Weight     Cost (gp)
Scimitar                     4.0        15.0
Short spear                  3.0         1.0
Club                         3.0         0.0
Backpack                     2.0         2.0
Candles (10)                 0.0         0.5
Fishhook                     0.0         0.1
Flint & Steel                0.0         1.0
Parchment (5)                0.0         1.0
Soap                         1.0         0.5
Waterskin                    4.0         1.0
My outfit                    0.0         0.0
Leather Armor               15.0        10.0 
Shield, light wooden         5.0         3.0
"Dagger"

Total Weight:              37lb      

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:              43   86    130   260   575

Money: 14gp 9sp 0cp

Spells prepared:

L0 (3) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance
L1 (2) DC14 : Speak with Animals - Entangle

Companion:

"Highflyer" 
Male Hawk
Hit Dice:  	1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 	17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-10
Attack: 	Talons +5 melee (1d4-2)
Full Attack: 	Talons +5 melee (1d4-2)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision
Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: 	Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: 	Listen +4, Spot +16
Feats: 	Alertness, Weapon Finesse
Tricks: attack, down, fetch, heel, seek and track
Bonus Trick: Perform
Link (ex): +4 Wild Empathy and Handle Animal checks.
Share Spells: within 5 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury

Thanks.
Johen's changes:
L2 druid, BAB +1, +1fort,+1will, +6 skills (concentration, Handle animal, know nature, spellcraft, spot, survival ), woodland striude, +1 L0, +1 L1 spells, +10hp.

HP L2 (1d8+2=10)

edited:


----------



## shadowmask

Here's Corath at level 2:

Corath's hit points for level 2 (1d10=7)


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa and Helfdan: Not sure if it was obvious or not, Aohdan is reacting to the voice from monkeys last major post after the black wave.  Took me a bit to post a reaction to that.  Just clarifying if its needed.


----------



## Helfdan

No, you did great in making that clear.

On another note....  

I will be out of town from 9 november to 19 november.  I dont know how often I'll be able to log on.  Sorry!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Helfdan said:
			
		

> No, you did great in making that clear.
> 
> On another note....
> 
> I will be out of town from 9 november to 19 november.  I dont know how often I'll be able to log on.  Sorry!




Thanks for the heads up.  Looks like you won't necessarily miss any updates, though.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Resume of level up:
BAB: +1, Fort Save: +1 +4 ranks in intimidate, Bonus feat: Weapon focus, warhammer. I think it is the more accurate to pick, since he has used his hammer a lot =)

HP roll: 5  Terrible roll. 1+4 of con makes 5



		Code:
	

 Name: Muzdum
Class: Fighter
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 14 +2 (4p.)     Level: 2        XP: 1301
Dex: 14 +2 (10p.)     BAB: +2         HP: 19 (1d10+4)
Con: 18 +4 (6p.)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 14 +2 (6p.)     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Init: +2      Spell Save: +2
Cha: 08 -1 (2p.)     ACP: -5         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +4    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 16

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3     +4          +7
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      0     +0          +0

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Warhammer               +5      1d8+3       x3 
Crossbow heavy          +4      1d10       19-20x2

Languages: Dwarven, Common, Orc, Gnome.

Abilities: 
Dwarf: Darkvision, +2 apprise checks related to stones and metal, Stonecunning(+2 search for stonework), Weapon familiarity, Stability, +2 saving throws against poison and spells, +1 attack against orcs an goblinoids, +2 cratf related to stone, +4 dodge AC bonus vs giants

Feats: Combat expertice, Dodge, Weapon focus (Warhammer)


Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Craft (weaponsmith)    4    +2          +6
Craft (Blacksmith)     4    +2          +6
Craft (Carpentry)      2    +2          +4
Climb                  2    +2          +4
Intimidate             4    -1          +3

Equipment:               
Scale mail armor
Shield, large, wooden
Warhammer
Cart
Crosbow heavy
Artisan toolsx3
Bolts
Bed roll
Artisan outfit
Flint and steel
Iron pot	
days of trail ration
Waterskin
                 
Money: 8gp

 
And Since I submited a song for the first leve, I'll submit a picture:


----------



## shadowmask

The Monkey and I will be MIA until we can get our computer fixed.  Our 2 1/2 year old daughter decided to boss it around some, and it didn't take to her commands very well.  Sorry.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

It is working for the moment, although I can't guarantee for how long.  Grumble, grumble.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Expect an IC update shortly.

I still need level up summaries for William and Estelle.


----------



## ethandrew

Estelle is doing the level up described in your gleemax link. I will have her character sheet posted tonight when I am home. But she'll still be at 6 HP, AC up to 16, 0 BAB; I'll have it formally in soon, I was just taking my time due to her unconsciousness. Hope the computer is working a little better


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Estelle is doing the level up described in your gleemax link. I will have her character sheet posted tonight when I am home. But she'll still be at 6 HP, AC up to 16, 0 BAB; I'll have it formally in soon, I was just taking my time due to her unconsciousness. Hope the computer is working a little better




It shut itself off again last night, but luckily no problems today as of yet (knock on wood).


----------



## Jemal

HP Roll: 6

William Windwalker,
Human Paladin 2
XP: 1126 (Counting Picture XP)

STR 16 (+3)
DEX 12 (+1)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 15 (+2)

HP: 16 (2d10) Speed: 30. Initiative: +1
AC: 17 (10 base + 4 armour + 2 Shield + 1 dex)
Saves: Fort: +5(3 Base + 0 Con + 2 Cha) Ref: +3(0 base +1 Dex + 2 Cha) Will: +3(0 base +1
Wis + 2 Cha)
BAB: 2 Melee: 5 Ranged: 3 Grapple: 5 Trip: 3

Attacks:
Bastard Sword(1-handed): +6, 1d10+3 damage (19-20/x2)
Bastard Sword(2-handed): +6, 1d10+4 damage (19-20/x2)

Skills(Total/Ranks)[20 skill points]: Know:Religion(+6/5), Diplomacy(+7/5), 
Heal(+6/5), Sense Motive(+6/5)

Feats[2]: Exotic Weapon Prof(Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus(Bastard Sword)

Class Features: Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day (+2 atk, +2 
damage), Divine Grace (+2), Lay on Hands (4 HP/day)

Racial Features: Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points

Languages:
Azgundi, Common, 1 more

Equipment: 
Bastard Sword (35 gp)
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Hvy Wood Shield (7 gp)
8 GP

Includede are 2 Pictures for Sir William (Couldn't decide between them so I just included both)


----------



## Jemal

Also, I know this is kinda Un-paladiny of me to ask, but have we gathered any Loot yet?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, I know this is kinda Un-paladiny of me to ask, but have we gathered any Loot yet?




You grabbed some stuff from the Foreman's office.


----------



## ethandrew

Here is Estelle the Mighty and Brave:

[sblock=Estelle]Estelle

Female Half-Vampire Rogue 1
Alignment: CN

Abilities: (32)
STR - 10 (2 Points)
DEX - 18 (16 Points)
CON - 10 (2 Points)
INT - 14 (6 Points)
WIS - 8 (0 Points)
CHA - 16 (6 Points)

HP: d6 = 6
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +4
EXP: 1081/2000

AC: 16 (10 + 4 Dex + 2 NA)

Saves:
Fort: 0
Reflex: 6
Will: -1

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +0/+4/+0

Weapons:
Two Daggers Ranged +2/+2 1d4 19-20x2 10’ Range
Two Daggers Melee -2/-2 1d4 19-20x2
Slam +0 1d6 x2

Class Abilities:
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding

Racial Abilities:
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any
Slam Attack
Fast Healing 1
Energy Resistances: Cold 5, Electricity 5

Skills:
Bluff – 9 (4 Ranks + 3 Cha + 2 Racial)
Disable Device – 8 (4 Ranks + 2 Int + 2 Mwk. Thieves’ Tools)
Escape Artist – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex)
Gather Information – 7 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)
Hide – 10 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Racial)
Knowledge Local – 6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)
Listen – 1 (0 Ranks - 1 Wis + 2 Racial)
Move Silently – 10 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Racial)
Open Lock – 10 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Mwk. Thieves’ Tools)
Search – 6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)
Sleight of Hand – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex)
Spot – 1 (0 Ranks - 1 Wis + 2 Racial)
Tumble – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex)

Feats:
Two Weapon Fighting
Point Blank Shot

Languages:
Common
Azgund
Tureni
Emiran[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Here is Estelle the Mighty and Brave:
> 
> [sblock=Estelle]Estelle
> 
> Female Half-Vampire Rogue 1
> Alignment: CN
> 
> Abilities: (32)
> STR - 10 (2 Points)
> DEX - 18 (16 Points)
> CON - 10 (2 Points)
> INT - 14 (6 Points)
> WIS - 8 (0 Points)
> CHA - 16 (6 Points)
> 
> HP: d6 = 6
> Speed: 30ft
> Initiative: +4
> EXP: ??/1000
> 
> AC: 16 (10 + 4 Dex + 2 NA)
> 
> Saves:
> Fort: 0
> Reflex: 6
> Will: -1
> 
> BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +0/+4/+0
> 
> Weapons:
> Two Daggers Ranged +2/+2 1d4 19-20x2 10’ Range
> Two Daggers Melee -2/-2 1d4 19-20x2
> Slam +0 1d6 x2
> 
> Class Abilities:
> Sneak Attack +1d6
> Trapfinding
> 
> Racial Abilities:
> +4 Skills at 1st Level
> +1 Skill at each level
> Extra Feat at 1st Level
> Favored Class: Any
> Slam Attack
> Fast Healing 1
> Energy Resistances: Cold 5, Electricity 5
> 
> Skills:
> Bluff – 9 (4 Ranks + 3 Cha + 2 Racial)
> Disable Device – 8 (4 Ranks + 2 Int + 2 Mwk. Thieves’ Tools)
> Escape Artist – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex)
> Gather Information – 7 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)
> Hide – 10 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Racial)
> Knowledge Local – 6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)
> Listen – 1 (0 Ranks - 1 Wis + 2 Racial)
> Move Silently – 10 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Racial)
> Open Lock – 10 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex + 2 Mwk. Thieves’ Tools)
> Search – 6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)
> Sleight of Hand – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex)
> Spot – 1 (0 Ranks - 1 Wis + 2 Racial)
> Tumble – 8 (4 Ranks + 4 Dex)
> 
> Feats:
> Two Weapon Fighting
> Point Blank Shot
> 
> Languages:
> Common
> Azgund
> Tureni
> Emiran[/sblock]




Please list your XP total.  Thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Today's update will be along shortly.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Fine =) 

Don't wanting an undead centaur after my ass XD


----------



## Amaury

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Today's update will be along shortly.
> 
> How's everyone doing?




not bad.. like the descriptions but pace is a bit slow for me.. could I humbly propose that we raise the tempo to TWO updates a week - say Wednseday and Friday b4 the week-end??


----------



## Voda Vosa

Amaury said:
			
		

> not bad.. like the descriptions but pace is a bit slow for me.. could I humbly propose that we raise the tempo to TWO updates a week - say Wednseday and Friday b4 the week-end??




I support that idea =)


----------



## Yttermayn

I'll third it.


----------



## Arkhandus

Me Too.

But then, I know it really depends as much on player participation as it does on DM updates.  If some folks can't post more than once a week, then....


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Character interaction can occurr as often as you guys are able to post.  I try not to have any character by themselves if I can help it.

However, I can't really do updates more often than once a week.  I have everything scheduled fairly precisely and I have a lot going on over on Gleemax (I am a Scribe, I manage the Gleemax Play-by-Post forum, I'm about to become a Forum Lead and I'm assuming the position of Content Manager on the _Knowledge Arcana_ Wizards Community e-Magazine.

Sooooo, once a week is all I can manage.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

And along comes an update.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update, schmupdate, who needs an update?

Oh, we do...that's who.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I have a question for you monkey. How did you change your nickname? I was wishing to do so, since mine is from a character from this forum. I didn't had the idea of playing any other game initially. Now I want a nick of my own =)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I have a question for you monkey. How did you change your nickname? I was wishing to do so, since mine is from a character from this forum. I didn't had the idea of playing any other game initially. Now I want a nick of my own =)




I had to make a request in the Meta forum and the moderators changed it (because I asked nicely  ).


----------



## Amaury

am i the only one to think that this game is slowly dying?...
wake up everybody!


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm here waiting you to heal them. Don't want a blacksmith hands on that wound do ya?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Amaury said:
			
		

> am i the only one to think that this game is slowly dying?...
> wake up everybody!




Yeah, it's only two characters that are slowly dying.


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's only two characters that are slowly dying.



  It wont be slowly, if we turn into ghouls!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update along shortly.  To ghoul or not to ghoul, that is the question.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

More ghoulishness (or not) along shortly.  We'll be moving things along again soon.  Did you guys want to try to sell that statuette before you go, or just get it appraised (it would probably be easier to carry the statue itself, rather than lug all that gold into the mountains)?


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, it depends on what it's worth when it gets appraised.  If it's enough for Alaric's share to cover scroll-making costs, Alaric will want to sell it and spend the rest of the day at the local Adventurers' Guild branch working up a spell scroll (magic missile, 1st-level caster, 25 gp market value/ 12 gp and 5 sp in raw materials to create).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The crotchety bookkeeper at the guild office appraises the value of the statuette at 2,000 gp.


----------



## Arkhandus

Goody! Heh.

Would it be split between the eight of us, or nine considering Norali?

250 GP each in the former case, or 222 GP each in the latter case (with 2 GP left over).

Alaric will attempt to sell the statuette in town then, preferably getting 198 platinum coins and 20 gold coins for it, to split amongst the group without being too weighty.  He'll just take gold for it though if that's all he can get.

If any of the others want to use their share to try buying a masterwork item in town, if any are available for sale that is, Alaric would be willing to pitch in some 50 or 70 gold towards it if asked.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Norali certainly wouldn't want to be left out.    

Oh...by the way...

It all leads up to this.


----------



## Jemal

13 hour work days, poor internet connection, and personal issues combine to form... captain AWOL!
sorry guys, I'll try to catch up IC and post... if I'm still wanted.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Of course you are.  As luck would have it, you haven't missed much...just Valen and Aohdan recovering from a rather ghoulish illness.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update will be along shortly.  We're going to hang out in Vedlund just a little while longer...mostly to get the holidays out of the way.  After the holidays, we'll take the group into the mountains and on to Silvergard.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Convergence - The First Piece


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update will be along shortly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

A new house rule I'm implementing for this setting.

Wealth and Bookkeeping: A player character can be assumed to have “on hand” and need not keep track of any expendable items equal in value to 1/1000th the amount a character of their level (character level or effective character level) should have according to table 5-1 on page 135 of the Dungeon Master’s Guide.  1st level characters can be assumed to have “on hand” any expendable items worth less than 1 gp per individual unit (this includes regular arrows, crossbow bolts, sling bullets and shuriken).  At higher levels this can include expendable magic items, such as potions and scrolls.


----------



## Yttermayn

Does that mean we don't have to track our normal ammunition then?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

That is correct.  Dungeons & Bookkeeping just isn't as much fun to me.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update will be along shortly.


----------



## Yttermayn

Well I got laid off today.  I don't know yet how this will effect my posting.  If I get weird, you'll know why.


----------



## Amaury

oops, sorry to hear about that.. happens very often these days.. good luck in the search.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Well I got laid off today.  I don't know yet how this will effect my posting.  If I get weird, you'll know why.




That royally sucks.  Good luck in finding new employment and let us know if you need moral support.


----------



## Yttermayn

Thanks guys, my girlfriend is being very supportive and it has helped a lot.  I've already got a couple of good leads and am feeling somewhat better.


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, my girlfriend is being very supportive and it has helped a lot.  I've already got a couple of good leads and am feeling somewhat better.




Glad to hear things are going better!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update will be along shortly.  In the meantime, have a gander at a recent snapshot of me at work.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Update will be along shortly.  In the meantime, have a gander at a recent snapshot of me at work.




Wow, I think you need to upgrade that computer's video card - It's been a long time since we've had to use 256 color mode!


----------



## Amaury

hey you're better looking that i thought!! 

on a side note, i have no clue about this dagger.. and far too cautious to show it to strangers in particular soldiers....


----------



## Yttermayn

C'mon, folks!  We've got a game to play here!   Pleeeeeeeeese post?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Aye my horsy friend!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Please post a "OOC: Here!" in the IC thread if you're still here and willing to play.  Thanks.


----------



## Yttermayn

edit: didnt read directions


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

A brief note before today's update: shadowmask's work schedule has gotten onerous.  Because of that, she's asked me to write Corath out temporarily.  She hopes to return in a couple of weeks.

In addition, I'll be writing out William and Estelle, but giving them an open door to come back should Jemal and ethandrew return.

On with the show!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

So, the two updates a week idea has unanimous approval.  That being the case, the updates would move to Tuesdays and Fridays.  Let me know if there any problems with that schedule.

Thanks.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> So, the two updates a week idea has unanimous approval.  That being the case, the updates would move to Tuesdays and Fridays.  Let me know if there any problems with that schedule.
> 
> Thanks.




cool!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

First Tuesday update.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Second update for this week.  So far, so good.


----------



## Yttermayn

I'm diggin' it. 

Yarg, I just read the IC thread.  Can you post a link or something to info on the shadow knights?  I can't remember where to find that, I I'm unclear as to who they are...  And how much Aohdan would know about them.  Hmmm, Shadow Knights sounds sinister...

Oh yeah, and did Johen mention the dagger to us?


----------



## Amaury

I can't recall if I did, but I think not. Maybe Valen knows about it. He was chasing me for murder initially but unsure if I showed him the dagger.

Yes, 2 a week makes a difference. and Friday is good since it gives the week-end to reply.


----------



## Arkhandus

The Shadow Knights are, IIRC, the group of kinda shady paladins and priests that serve one of those legendary figures in the campaign setting that clerics draw their inspiration from, named the Shadow Knight himself, IIRC.  But then, I could be misremembering parts of that.

And our own paladin Sir William was planning to join them at some point, I think.  Again, IIRC.  The relevant info shiould be at the beginning of this thread or in the recruitment thread, in a text file that the DM posted.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus has the right of it for the most part.  The Shadow Knights are shady, but generally benevolent, in service to "The Shadow Knight", also known as the The Champion of Redemption and The Redeemer.  

Norali did introduce herself as a cleric of The Shadow Knight, so the connection isn't a 'huge' revelation.

William was an aspiring Shadow Knight and it is relatively common knowledge that the SKs spy on their prospective members for a while before approaching them.


----------



## Helfdan

Amaury said:
			
		

> I can't recall if I did, but I think not. Maybe Valen knows about it. He was chasing me for murder initially but unsure if I showed him the dagger.
> 
> Yes, 2 a week makes a difference. and Friday is good since it gives the week-end to reply.




Johen did show the dagger to Valen


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Tuesday update coming along shortly.  We may be moving into initiative based posting very shortly, however.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

ATTACK!

I can promise that the bad guys are among the living this time.


----------



## Amaury

are they really baddies???


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yep.  Just wait until those hoods get pulled back.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Just a brief FYI and an excuse to bump our OOC thread.

I will not be posting on Friday at all.  Shadowmask and I are celebrating our 12th anniversary.

Also, for future reference for 3rd level and beyond, my book collection (and thus your options) have expanded.

Player's Handbook
Dungeon Master's Guide
Monster Manual
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior
Deities and Demigods
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Libris Mortis
Manual of the Planes
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual III
Rules Compendium
Savage Species
Unearthed Arcana

As you know, the range of options from UA is fairly narrow and specific.  I also own Book of Exalted Deeds and Book of Vile Darkness, but don't use those in my online campaigns (sorry, guys).


----------



## Helfdan

Excellent!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Going back to Friday/Tuesday updates now that the combat is over.


----------



## Yttermayn

Yay!  I am now gainfully employed again, at a higher rate than I was at, and with a raise coming up in a couple months!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Yay!  I am now gainfully employed again, at a higher rate than I was at, and with a raise coming up in a couple months!




Congrats!

In other news, update will be along shortly (despite the fact that Monkey is quite ill).


----------



## Arkhandus

Awesome, Yttermayn!  That's great.  


And, er, not so great that the Monkey is sick. :\ 


_*continues his own job-hunting*_


----------



## Voda Vosa

Nice my centaur job hunting friend! 

You should at more fruit Monkey, you know what they say, "An apple a day keeps the zombies away"


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Nice my centaur job hunting friend!




Yeah, you never know how people are going to react.  The look of shock, the stammering, then it sinks in that they still have to consider you for employment, regardless of sex, race, creed, or how many hooves you have.  "Reasonable accommodation" is a fun one too.


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Yay!  I am now gainfully employed again, at a higher rate than I was at, and with a raise coming up in a couple months!




Congratulations!


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Valen Sablewood*
> Will seek a campsite with shelter.  Does he find any usable arrows?




Maybe you could pull one or two out of Alaric?


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Maybe you could pull one or two out of Alaric?





ROFL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Friday update comes forth!

So, what does everyone think of 4th edition, now that we're seeing some details coming out of D&D XP?


----------



## Yttermayn

I'm intrigued by several things in it, but I won't really know or worry too much about it until I have the book in my hands...


----------



## Arkhandus

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Friday update comes forth!
> 
> So, what does everyone think of 4th edition, now that we're seeing some details coming out of D&D XP?



Same as before.  Still no way in sweet, _sweet_ Ba'ator that I'll be converting to the blasphemous mongrel that will soon be 4th Edition.

I like my D&D the way I've played it over the past few editions, thanks, settings and tropes reasonably intact.  My list of grievances with 4E, Gleemax, and the DDI are *legion*.


That said, I'll be around for the Tragedy at Silvergard campaign, however long it lasts.  So long as it doesn't get changed mid-campaign into a 4e game.  And so long as it doesn't get thrown onto Gleemax instead of EN World.

If the universe experiences planar flux and becomes a 4E universe before then, Alaric's head explodes in the confusion from sudden realization of Dread Cthulhu.  


Much as I may like your campaign and all, I'll never accept the DDI and 4th Edition.  3.5e was a bad enough money-grab and haphazard array of changes that they deigned to mislabel as a 'revision', but at least it was reasonably backwards-compatible.

Maybe 5th Edition will get back to looking like D&D, even though it'll be played with virtual avatars on the Matrix, and make this silly 3.5e/4e obsession with grid-maps and cube-shaped creatures obsolete (besides the venerable and mighty Gelatinous Cube!).  


.....and that there is the only mention I'll make of 4e hereabouts.  No further rants or mini-rants on my obstinate preference for 3.0 D&D will be forthcoming, don't worry.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Well, you'll be happy to know the following tidbits.  

While I am very pro-Gleemax/DDI/4th (I am the editorial moderator of the Gleemax forums these days after all), my Paths of Legend setting is remaining 3.5...sort of.

The story elements that Silvergard is building to tie in to the stories of the PbPs and tabletop games I've been running on Gleemax and at home which eventually leads to PoL 4th Edition.  However, the "cosmic reshuffling" will keep a "3.5 version" of the setting around to play in.

When Silvergard ends, you guys will have the choice of taking your characters to the Convergence PbP (which is on Gleemax), the 1152 Azgundi Tournaments (which will run concurrently here and on Gleemax), or continue on with the Adventurer's Guild (in a game run exclusively here).

In other words, I'm not converting to 4th.  I'm going to run both and will continue to do so as long as there is demand for 3.5.


----------



## Helfdan

Well, the one 4e preview I do like so far is (from book of 9 swords and SW saga) the per/encounter ability use, instead of per/day...  I think this is an improvement.  I also think that its kinda neat that they're ripping off their default settings (points of light and all) from Iron Heroes, my favorite d20 variant.  

Overall, I have few complaints about d20.  My favorite systems have been Iron Heroes (you dont depend 100% on your gear to kick ass) and Mutants and Masterminds (1st edition for superheroes, 2nd edition for espionage/modern gaming).  

So you can count on me for both editions.


----------



## Amaury

sorry, been away on holidays.

hope the 4th edition is not another 3rd to3.5 money-grabbing scheme.. when i think that i started playing with an unofficial copy of the very first edition a long time ago...


----------



## Helfdan

Amaury said:
			
		

> sorry, been away on holidays.
> 
> hope the 4th edition is not another 3rd to3.5 money-grabbing scheme.. when i think that i started playing with an unofficial copy of the very first edition a long time ago...





Hahahaha  all editions are money-grabbing schemes.....


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Time, time, time is on my side, yes it is.  Time for an update that is.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Friday update time.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I want to use this space to congratulate our DM. It's been a long time since we begin this adventure and we keep going, and growing in intrigue and general coolness! Congrats Crazy primate!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Thanks.  

More reasons to love the DM...

I have recently acquired (today) the following books, which may now be used for future levelling and for spell acquisition.

Complete Scoundrel
Spell Compendium


----------



## Amaury

can't we have a good night sleep???


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Sleep is overrated.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I just noticed that Silvergard is one of the longest running PbPs on the forum.  Hooray for us!


----------



## Amaury

you certainly know how to surprise us!!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Every good adventure should have at least one dragon encounter.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Moving right along.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Does anyone know if Jemal and Ethandrew vanished completely, or if they just chose to drop out of this game?


----------



## Arkhandus

Neither has visited (or posted, at least) since late December, according to the notes by their names in earlier posts (the forum lists the last time the poster has visited EN World, at least while they were logged in).  So apparently both are too busy IRL to participate around here for now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Friday!  Friday!  Friday!

FYI, April 1st's Tuesday update may get delayed, garbled, mangled or otherwise disappear.  I have a full slate of April Foolery scheduled over on Gleemax so I may not be able to do the Tuesday update that day.


----------



## Amaury

Guys! I've been licked by a dragon!! 10,000xp more experienced!!

Happy Easter all!
Joyeuses Paques!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Ha, don't wash that hand EVER!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Onward and upward, inward and outward.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Question for the the Tragedy Players...  

Tragedy is just one of the games happening in the world of Paths of Legend.  There's another PbP over on Gleemax called Convergence, plus three different tabletop campaigns.

Do you guys have any interest in learning more about the greater story of the setting?


----------



## Helfdan

Always  !!!


----------



## Voda Vosa

If its free lol.


----------



## Amaury

if it doen't conflict with our own world/timeline
prefer to learn as I go


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I've intentionally kept this game more independent, plot wise, from the other games in the Paths of Legend setting so the other stuff going on in the world isn't vital to know for you guys.

Here's a couple of links if you would like to explore the world and other plots in more detail...

Paths of Legend Campaign Setting Index

Paths of Legend: Convergence OOC Thread (Gleemax PbP)
Paths of Legend: Convergence IC Thread (Gleemax PbP)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Due to popular demand, starting with the Friday update, this game will be moving to Gleemax.  Thanks for your support.

[sblock=Click here for more details]April Fools![/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Wow...no snarky comments, no chuckles, nada.  I must be losing my touch.


----------



## Voda Vosa

What popular demand? I don't understand


----------



## Arkhandus

The only funny thing I saw on April Fool's day was the absurd post on the Sodium Eyes webcomic.  And EN World was barely working for me that day so I mostly just ignored it that day. -_-


----------



## Jemal

Well, I'm back.  Lost a job, got a job, made a lot of money, spent more than I made, dealt with lotsa stuff, and decided to come back to old faithful ENWorld.

I noticed your post a bit back about writing me out but leaving an opening to come back if I.. well, came back.  Is it still open, and if so are there any changes I need to make to the character/how much catching up do I have?


Also, Blizzard had some good April fools stuff.  Amusing, but unfortunately a bit obvious. oh well.  hehe, Tauren Marine.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ethandrew vanished about the same time you did, so I had William and Estelle walk off into the sunset together with the IC reasoning of seeking out the nature of her condition and a possible cure.

Corath is written out too.  My wife just doesn't have time to participate in online games at the moment.

So, yes, the door is definately open.

We're doing two updates a week now, on Tuesdays and Fridays.  I will reintroduce William in Friday's update (with copious backstory to explain what he's been up to during his absence).


----------



## Jemal

so who's writing the backstory? you, me, or both?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Mostly me.


----------



## Jemal

why do I get the feeling I'm about to suddenly regret leaving w/o saying Goodbye? 

nah, j/k, I trust you.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Been there, and all I can tell you is...fear the monkey! FEAR THE MONKEY!!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Heh.  

Serial Fiction in the Paths of Legend Universe

From the very beginning.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update time, including the triumphant return of Sir William!


----------



## Yttermayn

Amaury said:
			
		

> "Who are you? Our intentions are peaceful but we will defend ourselves if troubled!" asks Johen. He adds in Sylvan: "I am a friend of the Forest. If you are, then we are friends.."
> 
> The Tureni Druid then quickly checks the behqvious of Shraezek and he's ready to intervene if something turns serious.




"behqvious"  Is that french or something?


----------



## Jemal

I am confused about one thing - How far from them is William?  I mean, I get the shortcut and all, but should I post myself meeting up with them ASAP or wait for your next update for you to do it?

(I'm not exactly sure where they are in relation to the necropolis at the moment)


----------



## Amaury

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> "behqvious"  Is that french or something?



well, I'm used to an azerty keyboard so i keep making mistakes! and you don't see them all as i keep correcting.. edited.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal said:
			
		

> I am confused about one thing - How far from them is William?  I mean, I get the shortcut and all, but should I post myself meeting up with them ASAP or wait for your next update for you to do it?
> 
> (I'm not exactly sure where they are in relation to the necropolis at the moment)




From an OOC perspective: The way William came will take several weeks, game time, to catch up with the others.  The shortcut will take him straight onto the plateau where Silvergard is situated, getting him there a couple of days ahead of the others.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update time already?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yay!


----------



## Amaury

argh! the Dagger again!  And I have no clue whatsoever what it is connected too!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Monkey is evil like that.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Evil Monkey strikes again!  Update time.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Is there no stopping the evil insane simian?  Film at 11.  (update now )


----------



## Amaury

currently looking for a 'how to take the right turn in this adventure' guide..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Evil!  Evil!  Evil, I tell you!  Monkey strikes again!

*This message brought to you by today's update.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Noty as evil as I spected.


----------



## Amaury

limited or no access this week..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Thanks for the heads up Amaury.  Johen will be on auto-pilot.

On with the update!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Stats for Aleera are attached.


----------



## Jemal

Did we have a rogues gallery for this campaign?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

No.  I have everyone's character sheet saved on my computer.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Update time, with Johen on autopilot.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Mrs. Monkey (shadowmask, former player of Corath) was let go from her job today.  That means updates will be sporadic at best while we both look for work and otherwise weigh our options.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Sorry to hear that, hope she finds a better job. Happy job hunting!


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Mrs. Monkey (shadowmask, former player of Corath) was let go from her job today.  That means updates will be sporadic at best while we both look for work and otherwise weigh our options.




Best of luck, my friends!


----------



## Arkhandus

Aw man!  That sucks!  I wish you two luck in finding new jobs.


----------



## Arkhandus

Edit: Double post, my cable connection went out for a few minutes just as I was making the post at first.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Going to squeeze an update in today.  We may have to go back to once a week depending on how schedules work out.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Oky doky, we were fine with that anyway. Don't forget Muzdum this time, Haha, just kiding ^.^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Alrighty, I've ironed out my schedule to accomodate job hunting a possible job there-after.  That means this game will be going back to a once per week update schedule, moving to Saturdays.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Amaury

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Mrs. Monkey (shadowmask, former player of Corath) was let go from her job today.  That means updates will be sporadic at best while we both look for work and otherwise weigh our options.




Sorry to hear about that!! It's your priority so take your time..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Breaking the 4th Wall.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Just a note to say that this game is going to be a year old in 23 days.

That's pretty bleeping cool!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Oh yeah! I read the note, awesome! ^^

We rule! Weja!


----------



## shadowmask

Hello, gents.  Long time, no "see."    

I would like to jump back in, if y'all don't mind.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I will be delithed, as most certanly will the rest of the party.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The triumphant return of the Nimblewright!

We will need to figure out how to catch her up with the rest of the party, but she doesn't need to sleep so travelling through shouldn't be too much of a problem.  

Next update is on Saturday so we will work Corath back in then.


----------



## Arkhandus

Hooray!  

Heheh.  I can't remember how/why Corath separated from the group, exactly, other than it had something to do with a stranger.  Related to Norali IIRC.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yep.  Everyone's favorite uncle, Uncle Jolly.  More properly known as Jolithri Tal.


----------



## Yttermayn

Wow, I just better go back to manually checking the threads.  This one has clearly been added to a lot and the subscriptions machanism never let me know.  Sorry to hear about the jobs.  It usually seems to work out for the best though.  My current job is going well (you'll remember I got laid off the first of the year).  Found out a couple days ago the company I was working for is tanking, so it's probably a really good thing I moved on when I did!  I hope it works that way for you two also!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'd like to do an IC update within the next day or two.  I'll nudge shadowmask.    Has anyone heard from Jemal or Arkhandus?


----------



## Jemal

Present.  Haven't been able to access site for a few days.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

They had mentioned the site being hacked or some such.  

There's a new IC update.  

What I'm probably going to do is do an IC update whenever everyone gets a post in or once a week, whichever comes last.


----------



## Yttermayn

shadowmask said:
			
		

> "I have no need of your fire, but perhaps you could tell me if a rather large party passed this way.  Those in the group would include a centaur, a dwarf, a halfling, and three humans."




Heheh, almost sounds like the start of a joke: "Yeah, so, a centaur, a dwarf, and a halfling are all on a sinking ship together and..."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The latest IC update is up and located in the new thread.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=226149

Let me know if anyone has any questions or issues with the new thread.


----------



## Arkhandus

Oh, I'm still here, always am.  Just don't read or post much on days when the site is running like molasses.  And there's nothing for Alaric to do lately; it's all about the people away from camp right now.  He never studied history, either.  He can't do anything for Aodhan's strange glowing-eye thing or visions.  So he's fairly lost without anything to do but wait for the others to return so the group can move on.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Thanks for the critique, Arkhandus.  

Everyone else, if you find yourself at a loss for something for your character to do, I'd appreciate a post here to that effect so I can move on with an update and not wait on an IC post that may not be forthcoming.

I shall to do better to keep the action moving and inclusive for everyone.


----------



## Yttermayn

Im just kinda waiting on Noralis response after i asked her about that name...


----------



## Amaury

If Alaric is lost then the party is in deep sh.. You're supposed to be the knowledge bearer!! 
I can't even locate where Johen is, so I guess i'm probably as lost if not more  but no worries I'll hug a tree and feel better..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

A new update is up.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

A new update is up.  

In other news, the Monkey family schedule is still in a state of flux as things settle.

I'm starting college (again) on the 2nd of June, pursuing a Bachelor's in Marketing.  The classes are going to be in the evening so I don't foresee any conflicts with the game.  However, never say "never."

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Yttermayn

OOC: Went back and read from the point where Aleera and Valen scouted ahead.  They haven't been gone long in game time, but in real time, they departed 1 month ago.  Aohdan may decide that Valen and Aleera have gone off and been having fun of one sort or the other without us, and that One or both of them may need some assistance. ;-)


----------



## Amaury

Johen is focused on the mission and the secret passageway despit his hawk..
and would probably argue that a centaur doesn't do the best of scout in the open..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Now, now.  This is a PG13 game.  Any half-elves that might be *ahem* created will be doing so offscreen.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Ohhhh.....


----------



## Helfdan

Having just noticed this latest discussion, I must say...  

YIKES!!!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

New IC update is posted.  

Together again...well mostly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The battle is joined!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Now that 4E is here, what do you guys think (for those who have it or have perused it enough to form an opinion)?


----------



## Voda Vosa

I have not the 4th edition book. Im fine with 3.5


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Now that 4E is here, what do you guys think (for those who have it or have perused it enough to form an opinion)?




I like it so far...  though I have yet to read through it.  I have some comments about the ranger class, of all things, which I'll pick your brain about once I've finished the chapter


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I have some comments about the ranger as well.    I'll hold on to them for the moment.

Suffice to say that my opinion is mostly positive but still mixed.


----------



## Yttermayn

No Idea.  Wasn't aware it had been released yet.  Will have to check it out when I can...


----------



## Jemal

I enjoy it, but I haven't gotten too deep into it yet.  I still prefer the breadth of options available in 3.5.


----------



## Amaury

me too. do not intend to buy it unless forced.


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> I have some comments about the ranger as well.    I'll hold on to them for the moment.
> 
> Suffice to say that my opinion is mostly positive but still mixed.




Read through the classes chapter last night.  I think my problem with the ranger is my perspective.  I started with 1st ed.  1st ed ranger was based on Aragorn from LOTR books.  There, he does not touch a bow, never fights with two weapons, and puts on armor and shield at the end to kick @ss.  WOTC slowly moved away from this concept, till finally they even reduced the hp to d8 so that you couldnt be a front liner even if you wanted to, and had to be a skirmisher.  

The 4.0 ranger has some cool stuff, especially the hunter's mark (almost straight from Iron Heroes).  I like that he can use his exploits with ranged or melee, despite the path he chooses.  They even gave the melee ranger bonus HP, to make up for the fact that he's not as tough as a fighter....   

Dammit, and thats the problem
1-he's not as tough as a fighter
2-the melee path is, of course, two-weapon fighting

I guess the easy-fix house rule would be that he doesnt need to have two weapons to use his meleee exploits...  that way you can have the LOTR movie version of Aragorn


----------



## Arkhandus

Same as Voda Vosa.  Don't have it, won't be picking it up, fine with 3rd Edition.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

As I was reading through the ranger powers, one character kept springing to mind for me...

Drizzt

It's not a bad concept, per se, if a little overdone.

Overall, 4th is going to be fun to play, but I don't see it fully replacing 3.5 either, at least not for me.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'll post late today. Promise. ^_^


----------



## Yttermayn

I'll be on vacation from the 20th to the 30th this month, so my postings may be sporadic or non-existant.  Just a heads up...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I'll be on vacation from the 20th to the 30th this month, so my postings may be sporadic or non-existant.  Just a heads up...




Noted.  Thanks.  

Aohdan's pretty far down on the initiative so hopefully you won't miss anything.


----------



## Amaury

sorry for late reply. I thought we were only playing on saturdays..

I'll be moving houses in the coming four weeks so internet access will soon be sporadic.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Well, dang.  I start up a combat and suddenly people are moving and stuff.  

No problem, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal posted that he was going to be away from the boards for a bit, though he was a bit vague on a date of return.

Sooooo...

Should I have William delay and move on with the combat or should we wait for him?


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> Jemal posted that he was going to be away from the boards for a bit, though he was a bit vague on a date of return.
> 
> Sooooo...
> 
> Should I have William delay and move on with the combat or should we wait for him?




Helfdan (the player) doesn;t mind waiting a few days, but...

Valen the ranger wans to kill more orcs!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Kill kill!


----------



## Jemal

I is back, will post soon.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Awesome.  Glad we waited.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I believe I've mentioned this before, but...

We've very nearly reached Silvergard, itself.  Once the group has uncovered the secrets there, this adventure will be done.

You, the players, have a couple of options once that happens.

1. It's been fun - Your character rides off into the sunset.

2. The 1152 Tournament (D&D 3.5) - I will be starting a sequel to this game that takes place a few months, game time, after this game's conclusion.  The focus of that game will be the Azgundi tournaments in which PCs have the chance to compete for a Lordship.  Of particular interest will be the fate of Silvergard itself, as the House of Lords will likely be interested in reopening that land to a Lord willing to tame the area and re-establish the mining operation.  Although the game will have a period of open recruitment, PCs from this game will have first dibs (and have an advantage as other entrants will be starting at first level).  There will be more to do than just the competitions of course (plot events and drama abound).

3. The Year of Omens (D&D 4th) - This one will involve a bit of a wait as it won't be starting until the game I have running on Gleemax finishes.  It takes the setting for this game and advances it 1,000 years, as well as updating it to 4th edition.  The central "Point of Light" in the game will be Silvergard, spared for the most part from the destruction and war that occurred during the last millenia.  PCs will start the game in various positions of importance (Lord of Silvergard, Captain of the Militia, Eladrin Ambassador, etc) and will have the opportunity to shape the flow of events as a new war looms on the horizon.  Players from this game will also have dibs there, though you'll need to create new, 1st level 4th edition characters.

You don't have to decide now, but I'd like some input on the above choices and where you think you'll end up.  Thanks.


----------



## Helfdan

Hmmm I want options 2 AND 3   
Valen's a fun character to play, and the setting is great.  
And If greedy me can do both, I will


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

For those interested...

Paths of Legend Campaign Setting

There's been several updates since the last time I posted anything about it, mostly having to do with how the various character classes fit into the world.

Also of note...

Paths of Legend Campaign Setting 4th Edition

The introduction to the 4th edition version, which will begin to get updates soon.


----------



## Jemal

#2.  Definitely.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'm downloading this thread as of this thread just in case the switchover to EN World 2 goes wrong.

See everyone on the flip side.


----------



## Yttermayn

#2, but I would love to get involved in your 4th ed. one also when it happens, plz.  Im assuming that Aohdans noticed the conflict behind him with Corath by now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> #2, but I would love to get involved in your 4th ed. one also when it happens, plz.  Im assuming that Aohdans noticed the conflict behind him with Corath by now.




Yes.  Johen and Norali are both using their "casting voices" which I've always pictured as an anime character announcing the name of their attack just before they do it.

_"Fireball go!"_ 

Or something like that.


----------



## Amaury

Hum I do not see Johen magic looking like that..  and don't think Pokemon please!

Do you mean the adventure is about to finish?? I thought we were just starting.. anyway, I'd would go for #2 thinking of a nice patch of woodlands to protect!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I must say I am quite impressed with EN World 2.    I'll be using my blog here to cross-post my campaign setting material for easier access for my faithful Silvergard players.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'm continuing to enjoy the new EN World 2 toys.  You all have two invites now.  One to be my friend and one to join the Paths of Legend Players group.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Do we want to wait a little longer for Yttermayn or shall we have the centaur hold action and move on?


----------



## shadowmask

Regarding the choices...I'm with Helfdan; I want both 2 and 3.  Yes I want a lot.  

As for Yttermayn, let's give him 'til tomorrow and move on Tuesday if necessary.


----------



## Yttermayn

Thankyou!  I tried to post once on my trip, but by the time I hit submit, the site went down for upgrade.   Oh, and why is all the letters I'm writing black on a black background?


----------



## Jemal

Hey, been unable to access the new ENWorld till now, sorry. Beginning posting processes now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Welcome back.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

What should we use the Paths of Legend Players group for?

I was thinking of using to let you guys know when there's new campaign setting updates but beyond that, I'm not entirely certain what to do with it.


----------



## Yttermayn

I hope this isn't our first crit.  That would suck that our own party members take the hit. :-(


----------



## Voda Vosa

Finally I'm here! I had terrible troubles with the boards.


----------



## Amaury

as I said, i'm about to move house, so do not wait for me. play Johen if needs be. he'll defend himself with his spear, but he's not really a warrior. if one needs healing he can do something.
regarding the Dagger, he might be convinced to surrender it AFTER the spirit agrees to join them and helps him find the murderers of his master - if the idscussion ever goes that way. he kind of believes that surrendering the dagger will remove any slim chances he may have to find his master.
see you.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Okie dokie.  Thanks for the heads up.  We'll try to make it so Johen doesn't have to NPCized.  When do you think you'll be back?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Are any of you guys going to GenCon this year?


----------



## Voda Vosa

I have absolutly no idea what that mean.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

http://www.gencon.com/

One of the biggest game conventions in the United States.


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> I have absolutly no idea what that mean.





Wait a minute, _who_ exactly is Luke Skywalker?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Our player of dwarves doesn't live in the US so it is conceivable that he hasn't heard of GenCon.


----------



## Voda Vosa

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> http://www.gencon.com/
> 
> One of the biggest game conventions in the United States.




Then I guess I wont go, kinda too far away ^^


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Our player of dwarves doesn't live in the US so it is conceivable that he hasn't heard of GenCon.




Hehe, I realize that.  I was just making a funny. 



crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Valen is easily grabbed by the humanoid bee thing and Valen realizes that it intends to go skyward with the Tureni ranger in tow.




Helfdan...  Just. Don't. Tickle. Him.  K?


----------



## Helfdan

yttermayn said:


> hehe, i realize that.  I was just making a funny.
> 
> 
> 
> helfdan...  Just. Don't. Tickle. Him.  K?





lol


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The reason I ask about GenCon is that there is a good chance I will be going this year courtesy of WotC.  I'll be working the WotC booth and demoing games and such, but I'll be there (I hope).

If any of you guys are going, it would be super spiffy to meet in person.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I can post a picture, I guess its the most "in person" that we could meet each other hehe


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> I can post a picture, I guess its the most "in person" that we could meet each other hehe




Yttermayn wonders if Voda Vosa will look as he always imagined him to be: a short, bulky, red-bearded guy.

CrazyMonkey should be easy to pick out of the crowd.  I heard he looks just like his avatar...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:


> Yttermayn wonders if Voda Vosa will look as he always imagined him to be: a short, bulky, red-bearded guy.
> 
> CrazyMonkey should be easy to pick out of the crowd.  I heard he looks just like his avatar...




Funny you should mention that because, if I can swing it, I'll be wearing a pin with my Gleemax forums avatar on it.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Funny you should mention that because, if I can swing it, I'll be wearing a pin with my Gleemax forums avatar on it.









That won't be necessary_*.
*_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Hehehe.  

Assuming I do get to go, I'll be blogging about it so if anyone is interested, be sure to check out my blog (either EN World or Gleemax, I'll be cross-posting to both sites).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

There's also a pretty good chance that I'll be going to a local pub with at least some of the WotC staff one night while I'm there.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Drunky monkey


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Voda Vosa said:


> Drunky monkey




Hehe.  I'm actually not much of a drinker.  I'm not going to indulge in anything stronger than Diet Coke while I'm there.


----------



## Voda Vosa

"Ahj! Ye be ney man fer me, drinking like that! Ah' drink like my oldy granpy, who drank an hole tavern reserves in one night."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

In other news, just to get some idea of where to focus the sequel to Tragedy at Silvergard...

For those planning on bringing your characters over to the sequel, set during the Azgundi Tournaments, do you see your character as...

A) Competing for the sake of competing (for monetary prizes, status, etc).

B) Competing for a lordship (including the vacant lordship of Silvergard).

C) Partaking in the other activities around the tournament (gambling, tournament security, side adventures around the tournament, etc, etc).

Just getting some ideas for what and how to prepare.    Thank ye kindly for any and all input.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Ah' think Muzdum would be there fer money! Aye!


----------



## Helfdan

Valen could participate in archery and/or swordplay tournament just for status...  But more likely this would be a cover for investigating some threat to Turen, providing security for the Tureni team (if such a thing exists), or huning down a vile criminal in hiding...  just the sort of stuff he's good at


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric isn't really capable of competing in the tournaments, of course...he's only got a little bit of wizardry and not enough marksmanship for a shooting contest.  He's not really capable or qualified to try for a lordship, and not really suited to it, especially so early in his career.  So I have no idea.



That aside, I have something to ask the group, a minor (and brief) threadjack.  Is anyone, perchance, interested/available for a Sunday evening (9 pm Eastern Standard Time, 6 pm Pacific) 3.5 D&D campaign over OpenRPG (a freeware virtual tabletop program)?

I recently tried to start a new campaign but most of the folks recruited for that campaign were from the WotC boards, and pretty much lost interest or stopped paying attention the week after their characters were finished, before the game even started. :^(  Two of the potential players from another game have been too busy and can't join the campaign as previously expected.  Which leaves only 2 active players right now, a lizardman blue-dragon shaman (LN) and a half-black-dragon/elven ranger (CN; with gradual acquisition of his half-dragon traits, rather than all at once).  Meaning the group is short on everything but melee brutes.

It's starting at 1st-level, fairly open-ended in the materials allowed, but not quite everything allowed.  Includes use of 3.0 Oriental Adventures and the Dragon Magazine update for OA to 3.5 (rather than the poorly pseudo-revised OA classes in the Complete X series).  Campaign is called Fall of the 14th Kingdom, and takes place in a sort of isolated nation, Rinkai Tsukari (mostly oriental in theme, but actually a mix of people from other kingdoms).  Has the potential to swing toward either a heroic focus or a villainous focus.

The campaign setting in use is The 13 Kingdoms, and this particular campaign takes place several hundred years in the past, with much more exotic stuff available in the campaign than the norm for T13K.  Not a very complex setting, but interesting.  The setting guide PDF is freely available, but the T13K website is more or less nonfunctional right now, so I would just e-mail the PDF to anyone interested.

T13K's forums are hosted on EN World, in the Hosted Forums section of course, and my main threads for this campaign are there.  The "RECRUITING: Fall of the 14th Kingdom" thread, in the Questing For Adventure subforum of the Members section, has the basic details.


----------



## Jemal

1st - Hmm, probably enter for a chance at the lordship, believing that he could do the job better than others.  Pride may be a sin, but if you're right, you're right. 

2nd - Arkhandus: I'd love to join you for that, but I'm not sure if I'd be free every Sunday evening.  My work schedule is erratic at best, and I rarely know more than a few days in advance what it'll be like.  I wish you the best of luck in your recruiting and gaming.


----------



## Yttermayn

Aohdan would mostly be interested in option C, but I can see him being intrigued by competing in jousting.  
As for Open RPG gaming, I would love but I'm afraid I'd be unable to be reliable for every sunday.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Arkhandus, sounds really nifty, but I have a regular game night on Sunday evenings (shadowmask does too, coincidentally ).


----------



## Yttermayn

Gosh, I feel myself teetering on the edge here.  How long would your sessions be?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

It has been confirmed...

MONKEY IS GOING TO GEN CON!!!!!!!!!!!

We now return you to your regularly scheduled play by post.  Thank you.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Congrats then.


----------



## Arkhandus

The campaign sessions go for 2-3 hours, sometimes 4, but it all depends on player availability.  Whenever somebody has to leave a session, I end the session either right there or after the current round/scene.  So we'd usually end sessions around midnight EST (9 pm PST).

Also - EN World doesn't want to work for me most of the time lately. -_- Couldn't get on for more than a few minutes yesterday and earlier today. _*Shakes fist impotently at the Internet gods*_


----------



## Voda Vosa

Amen to that, it works very bad indeed. I've lost a 12 sentences post today. I was so furious my AC droped 2


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I've been having issues with EN World today as well...which is something of a bummer because I was just singing the praises of EN World 2's blog functions to my evil Gleemax overlords.


----------



## Yttermayn

Arkhandus said:


> The campaign sessions go for 2-3 hours, sometimes 4, but it all depends on player availability.  Whenever somebody has to leave a session, I end the session either right there or after the current round/scene.  So we'd usually end sessions around midnight EST (9 pm PST).
> 
> Also - EN World doesn't want to work for me most of the time lately. -_- Couldn't get on for more than a few minutes yesterday and earlier today. _*Shakes fist impotently at the Internet gods*_




I take it it's every sunday, rather than every other sunday?  I'm going to have to discuss with my fiance... We do a lot of weekend stuff together, I don't think it will cut into our time, but I wanna see what she thinks before I commit.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yeah, every Sunday.  I don't mind if some folks can't make it every week, but I am hoping to get 2 more regular players so that I don't have to cancel random sessions for lack of enough players present.  Still room for 1 or 2 less consistently-available players as well.


----------



## Yttermayn

I've been wanting to play a warlock.  Will have to look into race.  Anything special I need to know?


----------



## Arkhandus

Since I hate threadjacking enough as-is, the rest is in spoiler blocks.
[sblock]If you want the T13K setting guide PDF or just more details on a particular race or something, you can e-mail me or visit the OpenRPG Dev II server on a Sunday or Monday night to talk to me.  On Mondays I'm in the For More Than Glory room, on Sundays it's Fall of the 14th Kingdom.

E-mail is at yahoo.com , as mist_phantom

Ability scores are 32 point buy.  You get the average amount of GP to start with for your class (3d4x10 would be 75 gp, for example; 2.5+2.5+2.5=7.5x10=75).  In addition to Common (called Tradespeak in Aerde), and any racial tongue of the character, you learn your character's regional language as well (Tsukari for characters raised in Rinkai Tsukari).

The races of Aerde are *humans* (as per PHB)
*halflings* (as per PHB)
*hill dwarves* (as per PHB dwarves)
*mountain dwarves* (as per PHB dwarves, but ability scores are +4 Constitution, -2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma)
*mud dwarves* (fairly different, detailed in the setting guide)
*wood elves* (as per PHB elves, but ability scores are +4 Dexterity, -2 Strength, -2 Constitution, and they get +2 to Perform checks with musical instruments)
*sea elves* (as per PHB elves, but ability scores are -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, and they get +2 to Swim checks and Profession (sailor) checks)
*dark elves* (as per PHB elves, but Darkvision 120 feet instead of Low-Light Vision, +2 on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities, light sensitivity gives them -1 on attack rolls in bright light, and they are blinded for 1 round when suddenly exposed to bright light)
*half-elves* (as per PHB, but ability scores are +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution)
*gnomes* (as per PHB)
*deep gnomes* (fairly different from the PHB gnomes)
*half-orcs* (as per PHB)
*goblins* (slightly different from the MM)
*hobgoblins* (slightly different from the MM)
*bugbears* (slightly different from the MM)
*half-ogres* (slightly different from those in Savage Species)
*lizardfolk* (slightly different from the MM)
*nagans* (cobra-like serpent people, created by the god Aohalim as guardians, generally neutral or lawful neutral, favored class: monk)
*hanaras* (another of Aohalim's races, peaceful, playful monkey-folk, similar to the vanara from Oriental Adventures, favored class: druid)

Templates can be used, like the half-dragon in the party right now, but nothing too wierd or obscure.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask

Regarding what Corath will do after this adventure, provided she or one of the others can get that serpent woman out of her, she'll either stay with Alaric to guard him as promised or turn to wandering in order to develop her full abilities.

Arkhandus, your setting sounds interesting.  Any possibility of running something in it via PbP?


----------



## Arkhandus

I dunno, been too busy to start any play-by-posts myself.  And The 13 Kingdoms isn't my setting, I'm just a member of the T13K community; it was made by various DMs from Living Greyhawk and the Living Web campaigns who were disappointed with them.  Unfortunately, most of those DMs have had to abandon T13K because of real-life responsibilities, so now just me and a few other T13K DMs still run campaigns in the setting.  Only Rinkai Tsukari is my design, and it's not part of the original setting, so not in the T13K Setting Guide PDF.


----------



## Yttermayn

shadowmask said:


> Regarding what Corath will do after this adventure, provided she or one of the others can get that serpent woman out of her, she'll either stay with Alaric to guard him as promised or turn to wandering in order to develop her full abilities.
> 
> Arkhandus, your setting sounds interesting.  Any possibility of running something in it via PbP?




I second the PbP idea.  I would definitely play.  I think though that playing live just wouldn't work out, in light of recent events in my life.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Here you got the third supporter of the pbp idea.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*Johen's Dilemma*

Unfortunately, the Dagger is in the hands of the character whose player isn't here at the moment.

So, how do we wish to proceed?  Deciding what to do with the Dagger is not a decision I feel I can make for the character so NPCizing isn't really an option.


----------



## Yttermayn

Lets kick her butt.


----------



## Yttermayn

I could really use some of those psi abilities now... Ego Whip that spirit out of Corath's bod...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Monkey e-mail change notification.  

If you have a need to e-mail me for anything, please send it here: 

crazy_monkey1956 (at) msn (dot) Com

Thanks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

As Yttermayn commented, this is indeed "the boss fight."

Good luck.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Holy molly. She doubles my attack and more... And I think I'm the one with best base attack.-


----------



## shadowmask

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> ...Good luck.




When the DM feels the need to wish the players luck...you know it's bad.


----------



## Yttermayn

I'd like to dispute the damage on that first strike - 
*"Melee* 2 rapiers +12 melee (2d6+5/15-20 x2)"
It looks as though the damage has been calculated assuming both rapier attacks are made successfully.  Otherwise, it would seem that a single rapier is doing the same damage that a greatsword does.  Doesn't quite jive with me...
Anyways: Whoof!!  Healing please!!!

Looked up better info... Never mind, I'm pwn3d.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Nimblewrights do a fairly ridiculous amount of damage with their rapier strikes when they are at full strength.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Nimblewrights do a fairly ridiculous amount of damage with their rapier strikes when they are at full strength.




I noticed.

Can I make a called shot to the hand to, uh, "disarm" her?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The rapier-hands can be sundered, but since they are attached, they can't be disarmed.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The rapier-hands can be sundered, but since they are attached, they can't be disarmed.




K, Guess I'll look up sundering...


----------



## Arkhandus

Uh, unless there's MM2 errata saying Nimblewrights are immune to fire damage, they aren't.  They're not Golems, so they don't have outright Magic Immunity like Golems, just Spell Resistance.  Thus their Vulnerabilities are just extra penalties they suffer from certain effects, not in place of the damage those effects already deal.  It doesn't say that they are stunned by fire for 1 round instead of taking damage, for instance.  It just says that fire damage stuns them for 1 round.  Their statblock doesn't list any fire immunity.

I didn't bother looking this up before, but when you said that Corath was stunned by the Burning Hands spell but not damaged, it made me wonder.  Nimblewrights are animated by water elementals, not earth elementals, so they're not in the same general group as Golems, thus their different properties.  Up till now it had been at least a year or two since I had last glanced at the Nimblewright entry.

In-character, Alaric probably doesn't know the properties of Nimblewrights (I dunno), but he cast Burning Hands because it was the strongest of his few spells at the moment.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

However, the caster level check to beat the Spell Resistance failed.  So, the vulnerability still applies, but the damage is negated.


----------



## Jemal

Hmm, that seems wrong.  If they're stunned by fire damage, then the SR check not beating the SR means it didn't take fire damaage and thus wasn't stunned. (I probably shouldn't be pointing this out, for our sakes...)  unless it says 'even if the fire doesn't beat their SR'.  don't know, never read nimblewrights, but in all the cases I've seen of SR, failing the check means the spell has no effect.


----------



## Arkhandus

Right.  If my caster level check didn't beat her spell resistance, then my spell has absolutely no effect on her.

But I find it pretty ridiculous if she actually has SR 15 or more as a 1st or 2nd-level character.  Even Drow have only 11 + level in SR, and that ability comprises the majority of their +2 Level Adjustment.  If Corath is a damaged/drained Nimblewright that's somewhere roughly around our level at present, then she shouldn't have the crazy 27 or so SR of a 10-HD standard Nimblewright.  Even 15 SR is awfully significant for a 1st or 2nd level creature, and shouldn't be there without at least 1 or 2 points of level adjustment factored in.  At 1/10th of a standard Nimblewright's HD, it ought to be 2 or 3 SR, or 5 points at 2nd-level, if no level adjustment is there yet.

Spell Resistance 15 at 1st-level would be 70% immunity to spells, 65% at 2nd-level, from casters of equal level.  On top of saving throws, which have their own 5% chance + modifiers.


----------



## Jemal

Well, the ghost-chick stated she was unlocking the nimblewrights power - whatever that means - and this IS a boss fight(I believe it was quoted as being THE boss fight), she's probably the equivalent of a lvl 4+ character.  I expect without excellent strategy/luck a couple of us will bite the dust.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

From a rules perspective, the nimblewright vulnerabilities are actually worded poorly and a bit vague, so I model how they work on Golems, that is, the vulnerability functions even if the nimblewright is otherwise not affected due to SR.

A nimblewright is normally CR 7.  There are some mitigating circumstances to this fight that make it winnable (though with possible losses, as Jemal pointed out).


----------



## Yttermayn

Arkhandus, do you have more of those fire spells I hope?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Say, 5 fire hand spells ready?


----------



## Arkhandus

With respect, that's not how it works, because Nimblewrights lack the Magic Immunity described under golems, and so has no clause in its description stating exceptions.  They're not listed as golems (MM2 has a golem section, and they're not in that section, so the general golem traits don't apply).  They just have SR and a separate set of Vulnerabilities, that do not say anything about replacing damage.  Of course I don't mind _much_ if you're houseruling it differently, it's just not in the RAW.

And if Azilyk is making Corath more or less equivalent to her original power, then we're doomed.  A CR or EL 5 or more above average party level indicates a challenge with only the slightest chance of anyone surviving, and that's assuming they're at full power beforehand.

Alaric is out of spells aside from one apparently-useless Disrupt Undead and I think an Acid Splash.  His Magic Weapon spell ran out during the wait of the Entangle.  Others are already injured IIRC from the orc-fight or the first part of the Corath fight.

Since we never had a proper Rogues' Gallery thread, and I kept forgetting to update Alaric's sheet, I'll have to search around for the old thread and see what scrolls or alchemical junk Alaric might've made in town earlier, since those are the only things he might be able use in this fight.


----------



## Yttermayn

Here's a link to the old thread, hope it helps...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=197553


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Sorry for the delay on the response, here.

Since the description is a bit vague on the SR vs vulnerability, when I originally wrote up the Savage Species style level progression for the Nimblewright, I actually dispensed with the vulnerabilities altogether.  I felt they were a way to level the playing field when the nimblewright is an adversary, so I kept them in place for NPC nimbelwrights.

In regards to Possessed Corath being stunned but taking no damage, the alternative would be to have the spell not affect her at all since the caster level check didn't penetrate the SR.

My DMing style tends to place story over rules as I hope has been evident in this game.  If there's anything I can do to make the game better, please, by all means, let me know.

Edit: Also, in regards to the Rogue's Gallery, that's one lesson learned.    I'll make sure there is a Rogue's Gallery for the sequel.


----------



## Helfdan

I have to say I really like the way we're going about this fight...  and also, boy, am I glad Alaric cast that spell   Let's see if we can finish what we started...


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:


> I have to say I really like the way we're going about this fight...  and also, boy, am I glad Alaric cast that spell   Let's see if we can finish what we started...




Good call, I forgot to mention Alaric's first move that helped enable this whole take-down sequence...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Hypothetical Question: 

I love EN World, I really do...but the technical issues lately have gotten to be a bit cumbersome.

For the sequel to Silvergard, would you guys consider a move to a different site?  Not saying that it is a definate, but I'm considering it if EN World's glitchiness of late doesn't clear up.


----------



## Voda Vosa

As long as it's free...


----------



## Arkhandus

I don't care.  Though I won't be returning to RPGnet, and I'm still not going to bother with Gleemax/the WotC boards.  Otherwise, it doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## Yttermayn

My loyalty lies with my GM.  HAIL!!!


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC:  Whoever stabs her with that Dagger will have to fight her...spiritually, or risk getting absorbed themselves. If we destroy Corath, it will just set the Serpent free to find another body."




All my d20 rolls lately have sucked mud goblins.  So depending on how you look at it, either I shouldn't do it 'cause I'll most likely continue to suck; or you could say I'm long past due for some good rolls...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Monkey e-mail change notification.
> 
> If you have a need to e-mail me for anything, please send it here:
> 
> crazy_monkey1956 (at) msn (dot) Com
> 
> Thanks.




Oops...that address is wrong.  It should be...

crazy_monkey1956 (at) yahoo (dot) com

Don't know how I managed to mess that up.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

We, my friends, are a positive influence in the world of gaming, at least for one person, anyway.  



zzyxzs said:


> After years of not playing D&D, I somehow found the original Tragedy at Silvergard thread as one of the results from some random Google search (I forget what I was looking for, but it didn't have anything to do with gaming).  Reading that game thread is what introduced me to PbP, brought me to Gleemax (even though the thread is on ENWorld), and brought me back to D&D.  Some good stuff there.  Thanks CM!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Just a reminder...

I will be gone from the 13th to the 17th for GenCon.


----------



## Yttermayn

Darn!  Couldn't they just postpone Gencon until we're done with combat?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I was hoping to get things partially wrapped up as well.  

Ah well, 5 days isn't that long.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm here just to see my DM leaving, that sucks =P


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!



Player check in time, do we have everyone?


----------



## Yttermayn

here!


----------



## Helfdan

Here, boss!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yer dwarf 's 'ere lad


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Well, everyone except Jemal and shadowmask have posted in the IC thread and shadowmask is waiting for her turn in combat, so that's good enough for me.  

Anyone hear from Jemal recently?

Also, does anyone know if we are going to get Amaury back?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Not me


----------



## Arkhandus

Jemal is still here and active, he just might not've noticed that you're back yet.

Dunno about Amaury, can't remember what he had to go absent for and I'm too lazy right now to check the last page or two to find out. ^_^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

If you have any interest in 4th edition, you are hereby invited to participate in...

Paths of Legend 4th Edition: Year of Omens

It is set 1000 years after Tragedy at Silvergard.  For more info, click the link.


----------



## Yttermayn

Holy cow, Helfdan!  Way to go!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Damn... too many people already...

You should mention it before >.<


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I was wondering what our resident psionic hoofster was referring to and then I saw the fundraiser blurb and Helfdan's name.

Holy moly, dude.  That's stir fried awesome (tm) right there.


----------



## Helfdan

*blushes*  As I told Russ, when 3.0 came out, I was about to dismiss it off hand, being an old-school player (basic/1st/2nd).  But this site got me interested in the game, and has both helped keep my interest and made me a better player.  I figured my 12-14 hour work-days have to come in handy for something...  now I just hope my wife doesn't find out...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Jemal has announced that his presence is going to be sporadic at best, so I'm going to resolve the Azilyk/William/Corath battle slightly differently and move on.


----------



## Helfdan

Yikes!  You blind-sided me with that level-up!  I had never gotten around to sending you my lvl 2 xp bonus...  here it is  
[sblock]
A picture of Valen Sablewood





[/sblock] 
Another thing...  treasure?  Guys, are any of you carrying stuff we can sell?  
Boss:  since everything happened so fast, we didn't get to check the weapons, etc the orcs had, in case there was something useful .


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Attempt to post #3.  EN World has been glitchy today.

Apologies for the treasure oversight.

*Orcish Valuables*

250 Gold Pieces

*Reward from the Abeil*

30 Platinum Pieces
Masterwork Bastard Sword


----------



## Amaury

Knock knock...

I'm back..

I moved house.. it didn't really go according to plan..

Holidays..

and ISP taking for ever to get me back online, which is now done!

and.. I missed the most important Act!! doh! I don't know what I'd have done with the dagger, i'm still clueless 

hope you guys are ok!!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Welcome Back!

Feel free to hop back in and rejoin the group.  Everyone is still in the hive-city so Johen can easily change his mind about staying behind there.

There's still one more "big-ish" encounter to be had in Silvergard itself, so it's definately not too late to get in on the action.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Invisible Castle appears to be having issues.

For hit points for level 3, feel free to roll your own dice or take the average for your hit die, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Amaury

hi,
i can't find my character sheet in the OOC... where are they?
ta.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Let me know if anyone else needs a copy of their character.

Looks like I never got a level 2 version of Johen.  Go ahead and do both levels now.

[sblock=Johen]Name: Johen
Class: Druid
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Deity: XXXX

Age: 21, born 4/10/1130
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 135lb
Eyes: green
Hair: brown-red, beard separated in two braids
Skin: pale white

Str: 12 +1 (04p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 10 +0 (02p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 10 (1d8+2)
Con: 14 +2 (06p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: XX/XXXX
Int: 14 +2 (06p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: XX
Wis: 16 +3 (10p.)     Init: +0        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 12 +1 (04p.)     ACP: -1         Spell Fail: XX%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:Leather       10    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    +0    13
Touch: 10          
Flatfooted: 13

                   Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:               2     +2          +4
Ref:                0     +0          +0
Will:               2     +3          +5

Weapon             Attack   Damage     Critical
Scimitar             +1      1d6+1      18-20/x2  S
Shortspear           +1      1d6+1         x2   P 20 feet
Club                 +1      1d6+1         x2   B

Languages: Common, Auran, Sylvan, Druidic

Abilities: Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Spontaneous Casting

Feats: Track (Hu),  Self-sufficient (1st lvl)

Skill Points: (4+2)x4 + 4 (hu) = 28     Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration              4    +2          +6
Diplomacy                  1    +1          +2
Handle Animal              4    +1          +5
Heal                       1    +3    +2    +6
Knowledge Nature           4    +2    +2    +8
Listen                     2    +3          +5
Spellcraft                 4    +2          +6
Spot                       4    +3          +7
Survival                   4    +3    +4    +11

Equipment:                 Weight     Cost (gp)
Scimitar                     4.0        15.0
Short spear                  3.0         1.0
Club                         3.0         0.0
Backpack                     2.0         2.0
Candles (10)                 0.0         0.5
Fishhook                     0.0         0.1
Flint & Steel                0.0         1.0
Parchment (5)                0.0         1.0
Soap                         1.0         0.5
Waterskin                    4.0         1.0
My outfit                    0.0         0.0
Leather Armor               15.0        10.0 
Shield, light wooden         5.0         3.0
"Dagger"

Total Weight:              37lb      

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:              43   86    130   260   575

Money: 14gp 9sp 0cp

Spells prepared:

L0 (3) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance
L1 (2) DC14 : Speak with Animals - Entangle

Companion:

"Highflyer" 
Male Hawk
Hit Dice:  	1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 	17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-10
Attack: 	Talons +5 melee (1d4-2)
Full Attack: 	Talons +5 melee (1d4-2)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision
Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: 	Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: 	Listen +4, Spot +16
Feats: 	Alertness, Weapon Finesse
Tricks: attack, down, fetch, heel, seek and track
Bonus Trick: Perform
Link (ex): +4 Wild Empathy and Handle Animal checks.
Share Spells: within 5 feet.
Appearance: 

Johen is a tall young man in his early twenties. He has long brown-reddish hair with a short 
beard that is split in two 3-inches-long braids. His hair also has two thin braids decorated 
by yellow and black bird feathers. His originally pale skin is now well tanned, a sign of 
his exposure to direct sunlight due to his extensive travelling. 
His light green eyes and his face features make Johen a rather handsome young man. 
However, a smile is rarely seen on his face. He seems both sad and determined and only 
softens up to an hawk that accompanies him, resting on a leather pad fixed on his left 
shoulder. Johen and this hawk seem to have developed a strong bond. Johen can get the 
hawk to perfom a number of tricks for the delight of children and passer-by.

He wears a now well-worn green tunic whose colour has faded quite a bit, beige trousers, 
some boots and a travelling cape padded with animal furs, which seems a bit incronguous in 
this region. His accent betrays his Tureni origin. 

He is rather heavily armed with a scimitar, club and shortspear. A dark brown leather armor 
covers his tunic whilst he holds a wooden shield in his left hand. The shield his decorated 
with primitive drawings of trees and stars.

Background: 

Johen is a young Tureni druid living in the northern part of the Great Forest, in the Duchy 
of Gwynloc'h. Linving in the forest and having to support cold winters had helped him 
develop a strong and healthy body that he combines with a sharp mind.

As most druids, he was chosen by the Archdruid on his 14th birthday to become a druidic 
apprentice and join the secretive order. His parents did not object. On the opposite, their 
pride was great to see their eldest son be selected.

For six years, Johen would serve his Master and occasionally learn from him. It felt more 
like being a servant to Jehen, until he was 17 and his Master, a druid named Herruwen, 
started to teach him the Secrets of Nature. He was taught how to deal with animals, how to 
understand the signs of nature and how to use plants to cure or help.

Herruwen had a keen interest for birds and anything to do with the sky and the wind. 
Together they would spend time on top of cliffs to study the sound of the wind or back in 
the Great Forest to listen the wind 'talk' in tree branches. Herruwen would sometime turn 
into a bird or channel lightning during a stormy night.

Naturally Johen decided to get a young hawk as a companion. 

As he got older, Johen started to understand that all was not well in the Turen Kingdom, 
that political forces were opposing each other, sometimes violently. The Druidic society 
also had its clans, various interpretations and philosophies that would clash. The last 
selection of the Tureni Queen had left sequels and opposed factions would continue a more 
or less secretive fight, aiming to improve their political influence or impose their philosophical 
views. All these issues superimposed with the Shadow War.

Herruwen, though not a Archdruid, was a well-known druid in Turen, in particular in the 
Duchy of Gwynloc'h where he would usually officiate for the seasonal festivities in front of 
the nobility. He had travelled a lot, was reknown for his knowledge of the Air element and 
his use of druidic magic.

When Johen turned 20, Herruwen set a number of tests to judge Johen's druidic knowledge 
but also started to quietly judge his faithfulness and trustworthiness. Satisfied, one evening, 
under the stars, he confessed to Johen that there were factions jealous of his position and 
knowledge and that something 'bad was up'. 

Johen was worried by this news, hoping it would only be an old man's story. At the same 
time, he noted how Herruwen's attitude was changing. The old druid was getting more 
nervous, twitchy and irritable. 

One night, Jehen was awaken by noises and cries. A fight was taking place in their home! As 
he got up and ran to the kitchen, he found Herruwen on the floor, a dagger planted in his 
back. A chest had been moved from its place to reveal a trapdoor in the floor, and a body 
all dressed in black was laying nearby, probably dead.

As Johen ran to Herruwen, the old druid looked at him and managed to say in a whisper: 
"They... The..." before dying in his hands.

Distressed and confused by his feelings, Johen removed the dagger from Herruwen's back. It 
was a strange dagger, finely made with a hollow handle probably containing the poison that 
killed his Master. He didn't know where it had been made, but it certainly wasn't Tureni. He 
checked the man. His wasn't Tureni, more probably an Azgundi.

His mind was made up! He quickly gathered his belongings, took the dagger, called his hawk 
and left Herruwen's mansion in a rush, hoping to find the assassins of his Master and to 
avenge him.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn

Do I add my con bonus to hit points even though I don't gain a hit dice this level?  And what is the best light armor I can get in the bee hive?  (I took light armor proficiency for my 3rd lvl feat)  And how much is my split from the treasure we've found so far?  Wah!  WAh wah wah! Waaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I leave treasure divvying to you guys to hash out, in or out of character as you prefer.

The hive has most mundane and magical items of up to 3000 gp value available.  Anything of masterwork quality or magical in nature will have a distinct Abeil "flavor" to its appearance and design.

For example, the blade of the Masterwork Bastardsword is etched with an interlocking pentagon pattern suggesting cells in a beehive, while the hilt is crafted from a hardened honey like material that keeps the hilt slightly sticky (and thus easier to grip, providing the MW bonus to attack rolls).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

By the way, Yttermayn, you actually don't get a feat at 3rd level.  You get one with your 3rd Hit Die, which the centaur monster class gets at 4th level.

Also, generally speaking, I wouldn't recommend using a feat slot on Armor Proficiency.  There's a lot of feats that are a lot more useful (especially psionic feats since you qualify for them...imagine a centaur going "Up the Walls" for example).  That's my personal advice, however, so feel free to spend the feat however you like (when you hit 4th level).


----------



## Yttermayn

*[FONT=&quot]From your savage species excerpt:
Feats: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]A centaur gains feats just as a normal character, at 1st and 3rd HD.  For the centaur, this occurs at 1st and 3rd overall character level respectively. 

So is it the third HD or the third level?  And you didn't respond about the con bonus to hit points...  Without that con bonus, and without the feat, the _only_ thing to happen at third level for the centaur is a few attribute points.  I will rethink the feat, then, also, and consider psion feats even though I won't be one for quite awhile yet.  Any suggestions for a feat?  How does my wild talent feat work in to things?
 [/FONT]


----------



## Arkhandus

Yup, centaurs don't get another feat until their 4th "level" of savage progression, according to the table in Savage Species.  Because each savage progression "level" isn't always an actual character level.  Just like points of Level Adjustment don't count for purposes of determining how many feats you get.

Though the 3rd centaur level does indeed suck, just +2 Strength and Constitution (which means you'd get +1 HP for each hit die already acquired, but meh).  WotC intends for non-standard races to get kind of jipped when used as PCs, to make the core races look good (rather than looking good on their own merits, of course).  Such is WotC's logic. ^_^

Anyway, Alaric will be scribing a scroll of Shield and a scroll of Magic Weapon, both 1st-level caster, in town.  This'll take 2 days.  That uses up much of his remaining GP from his share of the statuette sold back in Vedlund's town, which I forget the name of.  He's changing his daily set of prepared spells as well, expecting more undead problems until he gets back home.

Depending on how the folks who actually fought the orcs instead of the ghost at first decide to divvy up the orcs' loot, Alaric may or may not be able to scribe a scroll or two of Acid Arrow or Command Undead.  Those are the spells I think he'll be learning at 3rd-level.  He has no other preparations or purchases to see to in the Abeil hive, though a healing potion or two might be in order.

By the way, should Alaric be carrying the short staff Corath was apparently carrying from the halflings?  I don't know if it's of the normal sort, that requires someone like Alaric to activate it, as an arcane caster who would technically have the Repair X Damage spells on his class list.  I've been wondering if any non-core books were even in use for this game, though.

Alaric's updated sheet will be posted sometime tomorrow, Monday, or thereabouts, depending on when these questions are answered.


----------



## Helfdan

Regarding loot division:  we have 7 PCs and 2 npcs.  I suggest we share equally (regardless of who fought who), and Norali and Aleera each get a half share.  That would be 50 gold each PC, and 25 gold each NPC (400 gp total)
Its reall a shame, as the bastard sword would be perfect for William...  

Also, I never wrote down my share, if any, for the statue we sold.  Did we all share?  And if so, how much was it?


----------



## Arkhandus

It was 200 gold for each PC.  And the sword shouldn't be sold, anyhow.


----------



## Amaury

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Let me know if anyone else needs a copy of their character.
> 
> Looks like I never got a level 2 version of Johen.  Go ahead and do both levels now.
> 
> [sblock=Johen]Name: Johen
> Class: Druid
> Race: Human
> Size: Medium
> Gender: Male
> Alignment: NG
> Deity: XXXX
> 
> Age: 21, born 4/10/1130
> Height: 6'1"
> Weight: 135lb
> Eyes: green
> Hair: brown-red, beard separated in two braids
> Skin: pale white
> 
> Str: 12 +1 (04p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
> Dex: 10 +0 (02p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 10 (1d8+2)
> Con: 14 +2 (06p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: XX/XXXX
> Int: 14 +2 (06p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: XX
> Wis: 16 +3 (10p.)     Init: +0        Spell Save: +X
> Cha: 12 +1 (04p.)     ACP: -1         Spell Fail: XX%
> 
> Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
> Armor:Leather       10    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    +0    13
> Touch: 10
> Flatfooted: 13
> 
> Base   Mod  Misc  Total
> Fort:               2     +2          +4
> Ref:                0     +0          +0
> Will:               2     +3          +5
> 
> Weapon             Attack   Damage     Critical
> Scimitar             +1      1d6+1      18-20/x2  S
> Shortspear           +1      1d6+1         x2   P 20 feet
> Club                 +1      1d6+1         x2   B
> 
> Languages: Common, Auran, Sylvan, Druidic
> 
> Abilities: Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Spontaneous Casting
> 
> Feats: Track (Hu),  Self-sufficient (1st lvl)
> 
> Skill Points: (4+2)x4 + 4 (hu) = 28     Max Ranks: 4/2
> Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
> Concentration              4    +2          +6
> Diplomacy                  1    +1          +2
> Handle Animal              4    +1          +5
> Heal                       1    +3    +2    +6
> Knowledge Nature           4    +2    +2    +8
> Listen                     2    +3          +5
> Spellcraft                 4    +2          +6
> Spot                       4    +3          +7
> Survival                   4    +3    +4    +11
> 
> Equipment:                 Weight     Cost (gp)
> Scimitar                     4.0        15.0
> Short spear                  3.0         1.0
> Club                         3.0         0.0
> Backpack                     2.0         2.0
> Candles (10)                 0.0         0.5
> Fishhook                     0.0         0.1
> Flint & Steel                0.0         1.0
> Parchment (5)                0.0         1.0
> Soap                         1.0         0.5
> Waterskin                    4.0         1.0
> My outfit                    0.0         0.0
> Leather Armor               15.0        10.0
> Shield, light wooden         5.0         3.0
> "Dagger"
> 
> Total Weight:              37lb
> 
> Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
> Max Weight:              43   86    130   260   575
> 
> Money: 14gp 9sp 0cp
> 
> Spells prepared:
> 
> L0 (3) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance
> L1 (2) DC14 : Speak with Animals - Entangle
> 
> Companion:
> 
> "Highflyer"
> Male Hawk
> Hit Dice:  	1d8 (4 hp)
> Initiative: 	+3
> Speed: 	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
> Armor Class: 	17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14
> Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-10
> Attack: 	Talons +5 melee (1d4-2)
> Full Attack: 	Talons +5 melee (1d4-2)
> Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft.
> Special Attacks: 	—
> Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision
> Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
> Abilities: 	Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
> Skills: 	Listen +4, Spot +16
> Feats: 	Alertness, Weapon Finesse
> Tricks: attack, down, fetch, heel, seek and track
> Bonus Trick: Perform
> Link (ex): +4 Wild Empathy and Handle Animal checks.
> Share Spells: within 5 feet.
> Appearance:
> 
> Johen is a tall young man in his early twenties. He has long brown-reddish hair with a short
> beard that is split in two 3-inches-long braids. His hair also has two thin braids decorated
> by yellow and black bird feathers. His originally pale skin is now well tanned, a sign of
> his exposure to direct sunlight due to his extensive travelling.
> His light green eyes and his face features make Johen a rather handsome young man.
> However, a smile is rarely seen on his face. He seems both sad and determined and only
> softens up to an hawk that accompanies him, resting on a leather pad fixed on his left
> shoulder. Johen and this hawk seem to have developed a strong bond. Johen can get the
> hawk to perfom a number of tricks for the delight of children and passer-by.
> 
> He wears a now well-worn green tunic whose colour has faded quite a bit, beige trousers,
> some boots and a travelling cape padded with animal furs, which seems a bit incronguous in
> this region. His accent betrays his Tureni origin.
> 
> He is rather heavily armed with a scimitar, club and shortspear. A dark brown leather armor
> covers his tunic whilst he holds a wooden shield in his left hand. The shield his decorated
> with primitive drawings of trees and stars.
> 
> Background:
> 
> Johen is a young Tureni druid living in the northern part of the Great Forest, in the Duchy
> of Gwynloc'h. Linving in the forest and having to support cold winters had helped him
> develop a strong and healthy body that he combines with a sharp mind.
> 
> As most druids, he was chosen by the Archdruid on his 14th birthday to become a druidic
> apprentice and join the secretive order. His parents did not object. On the opposite, their
> pride was great to see their eldest son be selected.
> 
> For six years, Johen would serve his Master and occasionally learn from him. It felt more
> like being a servant to Jehen, until he was 17 and his Master, a druid named Herruwen,
> started to teach him the Secrets of Nature. He was taught how to deal with animals, how to
> understand the signs of nature and how to use plants to cure or help.
> 
> Herruwen had a keen interest for birds and anything to do with the sky and the wind.
> Together they would spend time on top of cliffs to study the sound of the wind or back in
> the Great Forest to listen the wind 'talk' in tree branches. Herruwen would sometime turn
> into a bird or channel lightning during a stormy night.
> 
> Naturally Johen decided to get a young hawk as a companion.
> 
> As he got older, Johen started to understand that all was not well in the Turen Kingdom,
> that political forces were opposing each other, sometimes violently. The Druidic society
> also had its clans, various interpretations and philosophies that would clash. The last
> selection of the Tureni Queen had left sequels and opposed factions would continue a more
> or less secretive fight, aiming to improve their political influence or impose their philosophical
> views. All these issues superimposed with the Shadow War.
> 
> Herruwen, though not a Archdruid, was a well-known druid in Turen, in particular in the
> Duchy of Gwynloc'h where he would usually officiate for the seasonal festivities in front of
> the nobility. He had travelled a lot, was reknown for his knowledge of the Air element and
> his use of druidic magic.
> 
> When Johen turned 20, Herruwen set a number of tests to judge Johen's druidic knowledge
> but also started to quietly judge his faithfulness and trustworthiness. Satisfied, one evening,
> under the stars, he confessed to Johen that there were factions jealous of his position and
> knowledge and that something 'bad was up'.
> 
> Johen was worried by this news, hoping it would only be an old man's story. At the same
> time, he noted how Herruwen's attitude was changing. The old druid was getting more
> nervous, twitchy and irritable.
> 
> One night, Jehen was awaken by noises and cries. A fight was taking place in their home! As
> he got up and ran to the kitchen, he found Herruwen on the floor, a dagger planted in his
> back. A chest had been moved from its place to reveal a trapdoor in the floor, and a body
> all dressed in black was laying nearby, probably dead.
> 
> As Johen ran to Herruwen, the old druid looked at him and managed to say in a whisper:
> "They... The..." before dying in his hands.
> 
> Distressed and confused by his feelings, Johen removed the dagger from Herruwen's back. It
> was a strange dagger, finely made with a hollow handle probably containing the poison that
> killed his Master. He didn't know where it had been made, but it certainly wasn't Tureni. He
> checked the man. His wasn't Tureni, more probably an Azgundi.
> 
> His mind was made up! He quickly gathered his belongings, took the dagger, called his hawk
> and left Herruwen's mansion in a rush, hoping to find the assassins of his Master and to
> avenge him.[/sblock]




I have a txt file with Johen on my PC but it would be nice to have a place where all sheets are stored so we can follow the log of the character..
I searched for the first IC thread and could not find it.

So the total loot is: 200+50=250gp.. ?


----------



## Helfdan

Arkhandus said:


> It was 200 gold for each PC.




Thanks!



Arkhandus said:


> And the sword shouldn't be sold, anyhow.




Agreed.  The 400 gp do not include the sword.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I think I must've made a typo in my revision of the Centaur progression.  Arkhandus is correct in his analysis (trust wizards for they are smarter than us ).

In regards to centralized location for PCs, I'll definately be doing that for the sequel.


----------



## Yttermayn

*Arkhandus:
*


			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Though the 3rd centaur level does indeed suck, just +2 Strength and Constitution (which means you'd get +1 HP for each hit die already acquired, but meh).



Soooo, I get 2 more hp then?  Is that for my new increase in con?
*
Monkey:*  Ok.  Still not sure how getting psionic feats are going to work when I'm not a psion yet (when I hit lvl 4).  Is that what the wild talent feat is for?  How does that all work?

Money.  Dosn't look like I ever recorded the money from the statue, and I never bought anything it seems.  So I guess I've got 250 to spend also.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yes, Wild Talent allows you to qualify for Psionic Feats.


----------



## Arkhandus

Yup, was just mentioning that you'd get 1 HP per Hit Die from the Constitution increase.  Still a poor "level" and I still hate WotC's handling of nonstandard races (heck, even the standard races were poorly tweaked in 3.5).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I may borrow a page from 4th Edition for my future 3.5 campaigns and house rule exotic races so that they retain the flavor but are LA 0.  There's really no reason to play exactly what's in the Monster Manual, stat wise.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn and shadowmask, question for you, relating to the above conversation about LA and monster levels and such.

How would you feel about revising your characters for this game's sequel (assuming you play in the sequel), using the house rule mentioned in the above post?  Your racial info would effectively be revised to the following: 

*Centaur Racial Traits*

+2 Str, -2 Int
Base Speed: 40
Size: Large (uses weapons sized for Medium humanoids)
Space/Reach: 10/5
Darkvision 60'
Stability (as Dwarf)
Automatic Languages: Sylvan, Elven.  Bonus Languages: Common, Gnome, Halfling
Favored Class: Ranger

*Nimblewright Racial Traits*

+2 Dex 
Construct Traits with Living Construct subtype (as Warforged)
Retractable Rapiers (takes normal penalties for two-weapon fighting, though secondary rapier is treated as a light weapon for TWF purposes)
_Disguise Self_ at will Spell-Like Ability
Automatic Languages: Common.  Bonus Languages: Elven, Dwarven
Favored Class: Fighter (or Swashbuckler)

This change would necessitate giving your characters "real" classes for the levels they have gaind thus far (including level 1).  Let me know what you think.  Also, everyone, please comment on and critique the racial traits above.


----------



## Yttermayn

I like the idea a lot...
I think if the net attribute gain were +2 like the nimblewright (+4 str, -2 int, for example), I'd have to chomp on it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

That might be possible.    Either that or I could give the Nimblewright a penalty somewhere...not sure where though.


----------



## Arkhandus

Both superior to standard races, especially the revised nimblewright, I'd say.  No point in half-orcs or elves with those two "race" around at LA +0.

It'd also make nimblewrights and centaurs a lot less interesting.  Artificers don't build horribly expensive magical constructs and invest them with vast enough magical forces to give them animation and some degree of sentience or whatnot, let alone additional magical properties, just to then spend more time and money paying stupid soldiers to train the constructs until they're eventually the equal of any random bum the wizard could Charm or Dominate off the street and press into service.  Charming or Dominating a veteran soldier who already has those skills would be a heck of a lot easier, faster, and cheaper.


----------



## Yttermayn

I wouldn't mind a LA of 1 or something to "pay" for it if folks feel that the centaur race is 'superior'.  It would just be nice to have something to counter having the disadvantages of large size, since the centaur dosn't seem to get any large size _advantages._  Other creatures of large size all seem to have a much better strength than +2, not to mention reach and stuff.

Just discovered, Monkey, that the email you posted in the 4th ed thread didn't work for me.  Got my mail bounced back as undeliverable.  Maybe you can send something to me and I'll reply?  o0feral0o@yahoo.com


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Odd.

crazy_monkey1956@yahoo.com should be the correct address.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, you do get the grappling, tripping, bull rushing, etc. bonuses for Large size, the Stability bonus for having four legs, and the higher movement speed than normal.  While it probably doesn't quite make up for the -1 to attacks and AC, -4 Hide, and more expensive armor, the other racial traits already make them slightly better than half-orcs.  Overall, it may be just a tad better than a half-orc, but it's still enough that a half-orc PC would be rather pointless.

And anyway, as I said, I'd still rather see such races treated as powerfully as they're supposed to be, rather than beaten with the nerf bat until they've no real advantage over the smaller humans.  Anyone who's as big as a horse or bigger ought to be stronger and tougher than a human, hands down.  Centaurs ought to have more strength and constitution, like the ones in the Monster Manual and Savage Species.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

What I'm really shooting for is something that keeps the flavor of the race without all of the cumbersome racial HD and LA.  

We could drop the PC Centaur to Medium, which should fix the balance issues.


----------



## Voda Vosa

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> We could drop the PC Centaur to Medium, which should fix the balance issues.




which reminds me of.... http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0001.html


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> which reminds me of.... http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0001.html




That's awesome!

Back to the question at hand: Arkhandus has some great points.  I really cringe at the idea of nerfing Aohdan.  I'll just have to wait until 7th level to start adding another class.  I realize that not having psion powers until then is going to make me a really pointless psion, but oh well.  The important thing is the character and who he is.  He just dosn't feel like Aohdan as a puny little four legged freak.  He is a robust* centaur*, struggling with strange mental things going on that he dosn't understand.  If the one mind sees fit to invest some odd abilities or quirks into Aohdan and it accents the character's flavor, that's all good.   I would be happy to take some psion feats that give him some unusual abilities, but I just don't think I can sacrifice his centaurness, size and all, for psion ability.


----------



## Arkhandus

You could do something like what I've allowed in one or two games I've DMed.  Allow a monster race to multiclass before they finish their 'savage progression', but still able to resume that savage progression when desired.  I allowed a Satyr Druid in one game who just took his 1st Satyr racial level, then the rest of his levels were in Druid, at least to start.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Hmm, that makes some sense too.

Monstrous Multi-Classing, yea or ney?


----------



## Yttermayn

I'd be up for that.  Yea.  It does make more sense.  Then Aohdan wouldn't be maturing from a medium sized juvenile into a large, hulking adult inside a few weeks of game world time.


----------



## Yttermayn

Updated lvl3 (such as it is) Aohdan.


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, how are the orc-slayers going to split the orc-loot?  Alaric was focused on the ghost-problem at the time, so he and a few others didn't take part in the orc-slaying and orc-looting, so he can't really dictate whether or not the others split it.

I'll post Alaric's updated sheet sometime this week.


----------



## Helfdan

Helfdan said:


> Regarding loot division:  we have 7 PCs and 2 npcs.  I suggest we share equally (regardless of who fought who), and Norali and Aleera each get a half share.  That would be 50 gold each PC, and 25 gold each NPC (400 gp total)




I still think evryone (including William) should get a share of the orc-loot, as broken down above.  Valen would certainly insist on it   The 1/2 share per NPC is quasi-metagaming, but c'est la vie


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm back! Finally, no more trips until september. 

I need to know how much gold can I spend =) 

I'll post something later today. I missed the chance to post Muzdum fly to the hive, which could have been quite funny.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Code:
	

 Name: Muzdum
Class: Fighter
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 14 +2 (4p.)     Level: 3        XP: 3100
Dex: 14 +2 (10p.)     BAB: +3         HP: 32 (1d10+4)
Con: 18 +4 (6p.)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 14 +2 (6p.)     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Init: +2      Spell Save: +2
Cha: 08 -1 (2p.)     ACP: -4         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    19
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 17

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3     +4          +7
Ref:                       1     +2          +3
Will:                      1     +0          +1

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Warhammer               +6      1d8+3      x3 
Crossbow heavy          +5      1d10       19-20x2
Guisarme                +5      2d4+3      x3
Throwing Axe            +5      1d6+2      x2
Shield Bash             +5      1d6+2      x2

Languages: Dwarven, Common, Orc, Gnome.

Abilities: 
Dwarf: Darkvision, +2 apprise checks related to stones and metal, Stonecunning(+2 search for stonework), Weapon familiarity, Stability, +2 saving throws against poison and spells, +1 attack against orcs an goblinoids, +2 cratf related to stone, +4 dodge AC bonus vs giants

Feats: Combat expertice, Dodge, Weapon focus (Warhammer), Quickdraw


Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Craft (weaponsmith)    4    +2          +6
Craft (Blacksmith)     4    +2          +6
Craft (Carpentry)      2    +2          +4
Climb                  2    +2          +4
Intimidate             6    -1          +5
Jump                   2    +2          +4 

Equipment:               
Breastplate armor
Shield, large, wooden + spikes
Throwing Axe 
Guisarme
Warhammer
Cart
Crosbow heavy
Artisan toolsx3
Bolts
Bed roll
Artisan outfit
Flint and steel
Iron pot	
days of trail ration
Waterskin


By my calculations I'll be needing like 243 gold pieces for my equipment, but I must add my scale armor, which I sold.


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda, do you hear crickets?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Certanly. I'm out of luck dude, the moment I got my internet fixed noone answers lol.

BTW I forggot the HP link http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1710319/


----------



## Helfdan

If you have spent nothing so far, you should have 250 gp


----------



## Helfdan

I'll post Valen lvl 3 soon...  just havent decided whether to upgrade to a chainshirt, or all the way to MW chainshirt...


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:


> I'll post Valen lvl 3 soon...  just havent decided whether to upgrade to a chainshirt, or all the way to MW chainshirt...




Did you have a significant amount of gp before?  I'm wondering how you afford a mw chain shirt on 250gp...  Some 3.5 thing I don't know about?


----------



## Yttermayn

Heh, I got a chuckle out of Muzdum's in-flight bitching.


----------



## Helfdan

Yttermayn said:


> Did you have a significant amount of gp before?  I'm wondering how you afford a mw chain shirt on 250gp...  Some 3.5 thing I don't know about?





That's exactly what it costs...  250 gp...  that's why I'm not sure whether to spend all my cash on one  
(masterwork armor is cost +150)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yttermayn said:


> Heh, I got a chuckle out of Muzdum's in-flight bitching.




Tell yourr comrrades my evil plans misterr bond


----------



## Yttermayn

Helfdan said:


> That's exactly what it costs...  250 gp...  that's why I'm not sure whether to spend all my cash on one
> (masterwork armor is cost +150)




Huh, I thought it was +300.  Isn't there something in 3.5 that lets those without the light armor feat still wear it with minimal penalties?  Would Ibe able to make use of a mw chain shirt also, though I don't have light armor feat?


----------



## shadowmask

Hello, all. Sorry for being "absent" from the discussion. School took a bit to get used to again. 

Anyway, I like the idea of allowing monster races to multiclass out of their racial class into one regular class. I wouldn't want to necessarily see multiclassing everywhere, though.  Corath will maintain her racial progression, though.  She has felt what it is to be at full power and wants to get there ASAP.

Here is Corath at level 3. She adds two more facades to her _disguise self_ ability. She already has a gawky, Thayvian woman. I'm adding a elven woman, and an Azgundi woman. Descriptions will be in character when she uses them.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn, MW armor does indeed cost only 150 gp over the normal armor cost.

MW studded leather has no ACP (since MW armor lowers the armor check penalty by 1) and is therefore the best armor option for those without armor proficiency.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Yttermayn, MW armor does indeed cost only 150 gp over the normal armor cost.
> 
> MW studded leather has no ACP (since MW armor lowers the armor check penalty by 1) and is therefore the best armor option for those without armor proficiency.




I will edit my previous entry then in orde rto get some mw studded, then.  Thankyou for the info!


----------



## Jemal

apologies.  Is the fight still going on? I notice you have William as 'still sleeping'. Should I presume I'm still in there fighting with her?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Welcome back!  I'll put a post for you in the IC thread.


----------



## Amaury

Johen L3

hp for Johen
hp for L3 (1d8=8) 
hp for Highflyer
hp for L3 (1d8=3, 1d8=1) 
(since they're low do i take 5+5?) me understands that you add 2d8 to your companion..

with 250gp, not sure what to buy for a Druid, any suggestions?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

You can take the average for the bird's HD, which in this case would be 4 (for a total of 8).

As for shopping, Masterwork Hide Armor would be good, or you could just save it for something better.


----------



## Amaury

ok thanks.
why not better armor.
if I sell my Leather one, do I get half it's original value?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yes, anything you guys sell off will get you half listed value.

Was the "why not better armor" meant as a "Sure, I'll do that" or a "why can't I get something better?"


----------



## Amaury

It meant it was a good idea but I've just realized that it will push my weight limit to Medium and I don't want to lose my speed. so i'll keep my leather.  I'll buy a CLW potion @50gp so I'm left with 200gp that I add to my sheet.


----------



## Yttermayn

Ok, I'm selling my leather, and buying 1 clw potion plus mw studded leather.


----------



## Voda Vosa

My evil plans are still hidden...      o.o


----------



## Helfdan

What the hell.  Where I live we say: "La ultima la paga el diablo!" (The devil gets stuck paying the last round)  And since I barely drink, I might as well splurge on gear   Masterwork Chain Shirt and potion of cure light wounds it is.  

[sblock=Valen Sablewood, level 3]
Valen Sablewood 
human (Tureni) male    
3rd level Ranger

Str 16 (+3)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 8 (-1)
Alignment: Neutral good
HP: 25
AC: 16 (14 flat footed, touch 12)
Base Attack: +3, Grapple +6  
Initiative: +6
Speed 30’
Saves: F +5, R +5, W+5
XP: 3100

Racial Features: 
+1 Feat at lvl 1
+4 skill points lvl1
+1 skill point/lvl

Class Features: 
Simple Weapon proficiency
Martial weapon proficiency
Light armor proficiency
Shield proficiency
Favored enemies
Humans  (+2 on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks, as well as weapon damage rolls) 
Wild Empathy (+2 animals/-2 for magical beasts Int 1-2)
Combat Style:  Archery

Skills:  (2nd number is with ACP)
Climb 4 (+7/+6)
Hide 4 (+6/+5)
Jump 3 (+6/+5)
Knowledge (Nature) 5 (+6)
Listen 6 (+8)
Move Silently 4 (+6/+5)
Ride 3 (+5)
Search 5 (+6)
Spot 5 (+7)
Swim 3 (+6/+4)
Survival 6 (+8) (+2 outdoors, +2 to track, +2 vs humans)
Languages (0) Common, Tureni, Azgundi


Feats:
Track (B1)
Iron Will
Improved Initiative
Rapid Shot (B2)
Endurance (B3)
Weapon Focus: Longsword 

Weapons:
Longsword : Att +7, Damage 1d8 +3 (one-handed), 1d8 +4 (two-handed), crit 19-20/x2 (4#)
Longbow: Att +5, Damage 1d8, crit x3, RI 100ft  (3#)
Dagger: Att +6melee/+5 thrown, damage 1d4+3, crit 19-20/x2, RI 10 ft  (1#)
Throwing Axe: Att +6melee/+5 thrown, damage 1d6+3, crit x2, RI 10 ft (2#)

Armor:
Masterwork Chainmail Shirt: AB +4, ACP -1  (20#)

Combat Gear:  
Potion: Cure Light Wounds

Other Gear:
Backpack (2#)
Bedroll (1#)
Winter Blanket (3#)
Flint & Steel
Fishhooks (5)
Small steel mirror (0.5#)
Belt Pouch (0.5#)
Trail Rations 5 days (5#)
50’ rope, silk  (5#)
5 torches (5#)
3 oil flasks (3#)
Whetstone (1#)
Waterskin (4#)
40 arrows (6#)

23gp, 8sp, 6cp


 Description:  6’3” tall, 190#.  Shoulder-length blonde hair, clean-shaven.  Blue eyes.  Appears serious and thoughtful.  He is tall and obviously athletic. A rough and ready woodsman, he is a man of few words, who values honor, dignity, and great passion.  He wears a forest-green cloak over dark clothing and high boots.  His weapons- long sword, throwing axe, knife, and bow – are kept in excellent condition and always close to hand.  DOB: 08/12/1127[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Eso no te lo cree nadie, seguro que tomas mas alcohol que Muzdum.


----------



## Yttermayn

Concerning the convincing of Muzdum to fly:  Amaury, Arkhandus, and Voda Vosa:  You three are cracking me up!


----------



## Helfdan

Voda Vosa said:


> Eso no te lo cree nadie, seguro que tomas mas alcohol que Muzdum.





  Perhaps, but I was referring to Valen


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yttermayn said:


> Concerning the convincing of Muzdum to fly:  Amaury, Arkhandus, and Voda Vosa:  You three are cracking me up!




Tell me if I'm getting this right: We make you laugh?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yes, that means we're laughing.  

In other news, here is a map of the current political powers in the region (scroll down).  The labels are hard to make out but the dark blue is Azgund.  Silvergard is situated on the northeast border of the dark blue (Azgund).


----------



## Voda Vosa

I llllllooooove maps.

The other day I was curious about joining Gleemax pbp forum, if such thing exists. But I just couldn't make my way thruow the web page. Could you facilitate me that information, Oh most wise Dm?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The Gleemax site is actually going away next month and the Gleemax brand shelved.  However, the forums have been integrated into the rest of the WotC forums.

Play by Post on the WotC forums can be found here with my particular usual dwelling place being here.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Thanks!

Oh, btw Helfdan... I'm waiting for your reply here...


----------



## Arkhandus

BTW, how did you get that 400-gp-total division earlier?  Quoth the monkey:

"*Orcish Valuables*

250 Gold Pieces

*Reward from the Abeil*

30 Platinum Pieces
Masterwork Bastard Sword"

We already agreed that the sword would be kept for William, but 30 platinum is worth 300 gold, so with 6 PCs getting 5 platinum (50 gp in value) and the seventh PC receiving 50 gold from the orcs, and another 50 gp divided between the 2 NPCs, that leaves 150 gold pieces left to divvy up.  Or 100 if the NPCs each take a full share instead of a half-share.

So there's 100 or 150 gp left to decide what to do with, and William already has an extra share in the form of the masterwork sword.  So how do we divvy up the remainder, or whatever?



Sidenote: With part of his 50-gp share from the first divvying of orc loot/abeil reward, Alaric will have made his Scroll of Shield 3rd-level caster instead of 1st, so that it'll last longer once he casts it from the scroll.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric level 3

[sblock=Alaric]Alaric the Alchemist..............Male Azgundi Human, XP: 3,036
Strength............10 (+0)...........Character Level: 3, Wizard 3
Dexterity..........14 (+2)............Medium-Size, Speed 30 ft. (20 ft. encumbered)
Constitution......14 (+2)............Initiative: +2, BAB: +1, Grapple: +1
Intelligence.......16 (+3)............Melee: +1, Ranged: +3 (or +4 point blank)
Wisdom...........12 (+1)............Total HP: 15, Current HP: 15, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma..........12 (+1)............Fortitude: +3, Reflex: +3, Will: +4

Normal AC: 12 (+2 Dex), Touch AC: 12, Flat-Footed AC: 10
Alignment: Neutral Good, Age 22, Birthdate 11/20/1128, Height 5'-9", Weight 143 lbs.
Tanned Caucasian Skin, Dark Blue Eyes, Blonde Hair & Sideburns

Attacks:
Dagger +1 melee for 1d4 damage
Magic dagger +2 melee for 1d4+1 damage
Dagger +3 ranged for 1d4 damage (10 ft. increment, 50 max)
Point blank dagger +4 ranged for 1d4+1 damage (10 ft. increment, 30 max)
Magic dagger +4 ranged for 1d4+1 damage (10 ft. increment, 50 max)
Point blank magic dagger +5 ranged for 1d4+2 damage (10 ft. increment, 30 max)

Crossbow +4 ranged for 1d8 damage (80 ft. increment, 800 max)
Point blank crossbow +5 ranged for 1d8+1 damage (30 ft. max)
Magic crossbow +5 ranged for 1d8+1 damage (80 ft. increment, 800 max)
Point blank magic crossbow +6 ranged for 1d8+2 damage (30 ft. max)

Acid arrow +3 ranged touch for 2d4 damage, 2d4 next round (400 ft. +40 ft./caster level)
Point blank acid arrow +4 ranged touch for 2d4+1 damage, 2d4 next round (400 ft. +40 ft./caster level)
Acid splash +3 ranged touch for 1d3 damage (25 ft. +5 ft./2 caster levels)
Point blank acid splash +4 ranged touch for 1d3+1 damage (25 to 30 ft.)
Ray of frost +3 ranged touch for 1d3 damage (25 ft. +5 ft./2 caster levels)
Point blank ray of frost +4 ranged touch for 1d3+1 damage (25 to 30 ft.)
Disrupt undead +3 ranged touch for 1d6 damage (25 ft. +5 ft./2 caster levels)
Point blank disrupt undead +4 ranged touch for 1d6+1 damage (25 to 30 ft.)
Touch of fatigue +1 melee touch for fatigue (fatigue lasts 1 round/caster level)

Languages (Literate): Azgundi, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven.
Proficiencies: Club, dagger, quarterstaff, light crossbow, heavy crossbow.
Level Progression Feats: Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (light crossbow).
Human Bonus Feat: Precise Shot.
Wizard Bonus Feat: Scribe Scroll.

Skills: Concentration +8 (6 ranks, +2 Con), Craft (alchemy) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int), Craft (carpentry) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Craft (painting) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Craft (sculpture) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Decipher Script +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Heal +2 (1 rank cross-class, +1 Wis), Knowledge (arcana) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (architecture & engineering) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (geography) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (local - Azgund) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Knowledge (nature) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int), Profession (cook) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Wis), Profession (herbalist) +2 (1 rank, +1 Wis), Spellcraft +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int), Survival +2 (1 rank cross-class, +1 Wis).
put 1 rank into geography, cook, and decipher, 3 ranks into concentration
Racial Traits: Medium-size humanoid (human), base Speed 30 feet, bonus feat of choice, extra skill points, highest-level class is favored class.
Ability Score Development: 32 point buy, for base scores of 10 (2 pts), 14 (6 pts), 14 (6 pts), 16 (10 pts), 12 (4 pts), and 12 (4 pts).
Familiar: Has the ability to call a familiar at some point, involving a ritual that costs 100 gold pieces in expendable reagents.

Generalist Wizard Spells: Casts prepared arcane spells, caster level of 3, spellcasting is based on Intelligence, and needs a spellbook.  4 spell slots of 0-level, 2 spell slots of 1st-level, and 1 spell slot of 2nd-level, plus a bonus slot of 1st-level and 2nd-level from Intelligence.
0-Level Spells (save DC 13): Resistance (Abjur), Acid Splash (Conj), Detect Magic (Div), Detect Poison (Div), Read Magic (Div), Daze (Ench), Dancing Lights (Evoc), Flare (Evoc), Light (Evoc), Ray of Frost (Evoc), Ghost Sound (Illus), Disrupt Undead (Necro), Touch of Fatigue (Necro), Mage Hand (Trans), Mending (Trans), Message (Trans), Open/Close (Trans), Arcane Mark (Univ), Prestidigitation (Univ).
1st-Level Spells (save DC 14): Shield (Abjur), Mage Armor (Conj), Burning Hands (Evoc) "Inathirae Cienu Sanetheir", Magic Missile (Evoc), Color Spray (Illus), Enlarge Person (Trans), Expeditious Retreat (Trans), Magic Weapon (Trans) "Temuril Nesai Aras".
2nd-Level Spells (save DC 15): Acid Arrow (Conj), Command Undead (Necro).
Prepared Spells (civilized towns): Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Prestidigitation, Expeditious Retreat, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor.
Prepared Spells (short travel): Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Light, Prestidigitation, Burning Hands, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor.
Prepared Spells (typical adventuring): Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Disrupt Undead, Disrupt Undead, Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Acid Arrow, Command Undead.

Possessions: Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb.), Dart (5 sp, 1/2 lb.), Light Crossbow (35 gp, 4 lbs.), 28 Bolts (3 gp, 3 lbs.), 2 Acid Flasks (20 gp, 2 lbs.), 2 Alchemist's Fire Flasks (40 gp, 2 lbs.), 2 Tanglefoot Bags (100 gp, 8 lbs.), Scroll of Magic Missile (25 gp, 0 lbs., 1st-level caster), Scroll of Magic Weapon (25 gp, 0 lbs., 1st-level caster), Scroll of Shield (75 gp, 0 lbs., 3rd-level caster), Spellbook (free starting spellbook, 43/100 pages used, 3 lbs.), Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs.), Scholar's Outfit (free starting outfit, 6 lbs.), Traveler's Outfit (1 gp, 5 lbs., worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs., holds scholar's outfit, spellbook, artisan's tools, trail rations, and 1 waterskin), 2 Belt Pouches (2 gp, 1 lb., one holds coins, chalk, and tindertwig, other holds inkpen, ink vial, flint, steel, and soap), 2 Scroll Cases (2 gp, 1 lb., one holds parchment), Full Ink Vial (8 gp, 0 lbs.), Inkpen (1 sp, 0 lbs.), 5 Parchment Sheets (1 gp, 0 lbs.), Artisan's Tools - Alchemy (5 gp, 5 lbs.), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Soap (5 sp, 1 lb.), Chalk (1 cp, 0 lbs.), Flint & Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs.), Tindertwig (1 gp, 0 lbs.), 4 Trail Rations (2 gp, 4 lbs.), 4 Waterskins (4 gp, 16 lbs.).

Wealth: 29 gp, 7 sp, 9 cp.......................................Current Load: 55-1/2 lbs. (medium)
Light Load: 33 lbs. max......Medium Load: 66 lbs. max......Heavy Load: 100 lbs. max
Lift High: 100 lbs. max......Lift Off Ground: 200 lbs. max......Push/Drag: 500 lbs. max
Medium Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, +3 max Dex to AC, -3 check penalty.
Heavy Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, x3 run, +1 max Dex to AC, -6 check penalty.

Appearance: Alaric is a young man of fairly average height and build, though a tad stocky with his broad shoulders and torso.  He appears to have none of the muscle a farmer or other laborer would possess, but still looks like an active fellow, tanned by the sun and light on his feet.  Well, except for the fact that he stoops a bit under the burden of his heavy backpack.  Alaric has fairly average features and seems to be of pure Azgundi lineage, with fair skin, dark blue eyes, sandy blonde hair, and sideburns.

He lacks the grooming and posture of a highborn Azgundi, but appears reasonably clean and presentable.  Alaric wears traveling clothes of brown and gray, and a many-pocketed black vest over his jerkin, with a leather cloak hanging from his shoulders for shelter against rain.  A broad-rimmed hat shades his face from too much sun while he's on the road, adding to his lowborn appearance.  Though not wealthy, Alaric at least appears to carry a decent number of supplies and materials in his pockets, backpack, and three belt pouches, as well as a dagger sheathed at his belt and a light crossbow that hangs behind his right shoulder.  A map or scroll case is strapped to each of his thighs, and a few waterskins hang from the front of his vest.  He's certainly well-prepared for traveling and the rigors of the road, though all that gear weighs him down and slows his stride.

Personality: Alaric has a mischevious, curious personality tempered only slightly by his patience and scholastic interest.  He can spend days focused in study of some interesting or challenging subject, but once he gets bored with it or finishes, he is quickly drawn to exploring his surroundings and looking for opportunities to do mischief.  He loves to discover new things or master a complicated concept, and can see the 'big picture' of how each discovery and piece of lore will help him achieve greater things, find more important treasures, or grasp the workings behind a grander invention or magic spell.

Alaric knows he's rather smart and likes to show off once in a while, but it's not a common impulse for him, he'd rather put his wits to use in crafting something impressive just because he can.  Art and craftsmanship are important to him as outlets for his creativity and curiousity, giving form to thoughts, which provoke further thoughts and new ideas from himself and others.  Since he has a fondness for flashy displays and explosions, though nothing quite so drastic as pyromania, Alaric likes to learn and craft explosive devices, festive ornaments, and strange contraptions.  The young man is driven almost entirely by curiousity, creative impulse, and a simple love of explosions and carnage.  Fortunately he's rational and kind enough to temper the worst of these desires, and clever enough to put them to good use.

He owes his mild temperment and generous nature to his mother's stern discipline and his grandfather's lessons.  He would probably be a lot more careless and destructive if not for them, but instead Alaric maintains some good will towards others.  While he doesn't feel any particular desire to fight or harm others, Alaric has no difficulty working up the will to fight when he needs to, or when someone keeps getting in his way.  He's more than happy to blow stuff up or shoot a target full of holes, though he'd rather not cause any permanent harm.  A little roughing up doesn't bother him, and he doesn't flinch at the idea of playing a slightly dangerous prank.  And he's understanding enough of the natural cycle of things, so he doesn't feel bad about hunting rabbits and other game for meals on the road.  Overall, Alaric would rather do some good and be well-treated in kind, though his mischief may sour people's attitudes.

Background: Hailing from the Azgundi barony of Reislau, a young lad by the name of Alaric came to the Adventurer's Guild headquarters in the neighboring province at his parents' bidding, to study with one of the Guild's wizards and put his curiousity to good use as a scholar.  Thankful to be rid of the boy and his endless questions, his silly redecorations of the house, his tomfoolery with the neighbors' kids, his random wandering in the woods, and his habit of dismantling household items to make toys.....Alaric's parents used their savings to send the 12-year-old away, for an 8-year study in wizardry and scholastic matters.

The lad stayed with distant relatives in the city, doing a few odd-jobs and helping around the house, to try and earn some coppers for snacks and general hijinks.  Alaric did a fair amount of maturing while in the strict environment of his great-uncle's home and in the workshop of his teacher Entan, but didn't lose all of his childish impulses despite this.  He still spent his days without classes running around in nearby woodlands and playing games, going on hikes through the hill country, or tinkering with random stuff in the city to make his amateur artwork.  When he wasn't fooling around outside, Alaric wandered the city and pestered or observed local artisans and apothecaries going about their business, ever curious.

Even with these wanderings and games, Alaric never really got frustrated with his wizardly schooling or suffered any setbacks during his time with Master Entan.  He always had a bright mind and, despite his mischevious tendencies, could easily become absorbed in any book of creative or practical lore.  Learning to build things, tinker with mechanisms, improve artistic techniques, or mix ingredients into something flashy and strange always interested him.  Alaric's obsession with tinkering, invention, and discovery was the whole reason his parents sent him off to the Adventurer's Guild, rather than just sending him anywhere else for their own peace.

The youth's talent for mathematics, working with his hands, and quick learning was a good indicator that he could be sent to work for someone else and make a fine living, if only he could stop being so annoying.  It helped that he got the attention of an Azgundi wizard who passed through their town on business, and amused the elderly magician enough to prompt a brief discussion with the fellow.  Alaric's parents figured it was a sign that maybe, just maybe, their boy could put his noggin to use learning wizardry and actually manage to get along with those bookish types.  So it was that nearly a year later, after his 12th birthday, Alaric was sent off to the Guild.  With his great-uncle Lamont convincing one of the Guild's wizards to give the lad a chance, Alaric tested into Master Entan's small group of apprentices and began training.

Alaric was never one of Entan's favorite students, but he rarely caused any trouble for Entan and never personally wasted the wizard's time when it came to training and schooling.  From his few normal conversations with Entan, Alaric heard a little about the wizard's earlier exploits as an adventurer.  He knows Entan to be fairly high up in the Adventurer's Guild but managed to restrain himself from pestering the older man for stories, though he has learned a little at least.  Alaric heard a bit about Entan's old traveling companions; Ivellios Holimion, the grey elven priest; Iphithis, the scout and half-elven son of Ivellios; and Vaarg, the half-orcish warrior.  He knows just a little of Entan's own history, such as the obvious fact of Entan's Thayvian heritage, judging from the older wizard's appearance.  As a journeyman wizard under Entan, Alaric has learned to study magical forces and shape them in the elven, artistic fashion.  The young man still works a bit for Entan, who considers him a novice yet.  Alaric devotes most of his time to personal work, but still serves Entan while trying to establish himself as a capable wizard.

Before entering the Adventurer's Guild, Alaric had always been an active lad, though never doing any hard work or serious sports.  One of his favorite activities was cobbling together toys and devices for his hijinks, such as the slingshots he scrounged up every so often, and the crossbow he found broken in town and managed to fix with random parts he scavenged.  Though generally used for mischief, Alaric's makeshift crossbow was also put to good use hunting rabbits in the woods, rats in the town, and scaring off stray dogs that sniffed around the market stalls.  He even put it to use warning off bullies a few times, when they threatened Alaric and some of his neighbors' kids.  After attending the Guild's training, Alaric replaced his lost, makeshift crossbow with a real one he purchased with most of his earnings, knowing he'd have to be capable of self-defense once he stopped living with his great-uncle Lamont.

Despite his usual troublemaking as a kid, Alaric did occasionally help out his neighbors, and used his skills to make a variety of tonics, tinctures, and oils to cure the huntsman next door after he came down with a rash and the chills one day.  He's helped the local apothecary brew herbal teas and stews a few times, gathered ingredients for his mother's cooking, and fetched things from the market or the woods for his elderly neighbors.

During his apprenticeship the lad studied the languages of elves, dragons, and lizardfolk, expecting he'd need such understanding if he were to research magic outside Master Entan's workshop someday.  He also worked on improving his vocabulary, and picking up the trade tongue used by folks in the Adventurer's Guild.  Alaric had already learned a decent chunk of the dwarven language from chatting with a hill dwarf, who passed through Alaric's hometown every autumn to trade dwarven goods for foodstuffs.

Since finishing his basic schooling in wizardry and worldly matters with Entan 2 years ago, Alaric has done a few odd-jobs to pay back his great-uncle and amass some coinage to pay for further studies, research, and artistic endeavors.  He hopes to go traveling someday and find something really great or impressive, possibly make a name for himself, or at least come to understand the world's inner workings a lot better.  He's found wizardry to be a challenging and amusingly useful subject of study, so he's fairly determined to move on from his rudimentary knowledge of the arcane to some greater secrets of magic.  In the meantime, Alaric is beginning to make a decent living as an alchemist, though in serious need of supplies and a proper laboratory.  His earnings thus far, and the bit of material he's received or snuck away from the Guild's supplies, is hardly sufficient for any professional alchemy.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Level two spells! Great


----------



## Amaury

Debate! 
Is it me or we are just plodding around blindly and ignorantly?? I don't know for you guys but Johen in particular doesn't understand one thing about what's happening to him. Events happen around him on a scale he cannot understand. The few clues he may have collected do not give any answers.. why has his master been murdered? who are our employers and their motives? why undead plague? why the dragon disease? who is that shadow knight? what were these creatures that attacked us in the night? who's that ghost? and so on and so on.. 
we seem happy to just leave a potentially very dangerous item with strangers (Abeils) and a guide who we don't know if we can trust her.. 

in short, i'm feeling blind...


----------



## Amaury

Question:
- do we know that the Ruins are populated by Undeads or is it just someone's assumption?
- while we rest at the Abeils, can Johen get the opportunity to cast Goodberries? they last for 3 days.


Spells prepared:

L0 (4) DC13 : Light - Detect Magic - Guidance - Cure Minor Wounds
L1 (3) DC14 : Speak with Animals - Entangle - Cure Light Wounds
L2 (2) DC15 : Flaming Sphere - Bull's strength


----------



## Helfdan

isnt each platinum worth 5 gold?


----------



## Amaury

no 10
all conversions are x10


----------



## Voda Vosa

Amaury said:


> Debate!
> Is it me or we are just plodding around blindly and ignorantly?? I don't know for you guys but Johen in particular doesn't understand one thing about what's happening to him. Events happen around him on a scale he cannot understand. The few clues he may have collected do not give any answers.. why has his master been murdered? who are our employers and their motives? why undead plague? why the dragon disease? who is that shadow knight? what were these creatures that attacked us in the night? who's that ghost? and so on and so on..
> we seem happy to just leave a potentially very dangerous item with strangers (Abeils) and a guide who we don't know if we can trust her..
> 
> in short, i'm feeling blind...




Muzdum do not see anything of these facts. He has eyes only for his brand new armor.


----------



## Helfdan

Ok, you are correct.  So for the encounter, its 550 gp
7PC's (Johen, Corath, William, Muzdum, Aohdan, Alaric, Valen) and 2 NPCs (Norali and Aleera)

Each PC: 68 gold, 7 silver, 5 copper
Each NPC: 34 gold, 3 silver, 8 copper

How is that?


----------



## Yttermayn

Yes, we are blind.  Just as IRL events that happen beyond our senses, the ones going on in the game world are bigger and farther off than what we can see so far.  No single soldier gets the complete picture of the war.  I would RP that frustration as Johen's frustration.  He really isn't getting any answers, only more questions!  I do believe that as we progress through the "modules", we get a better and better idea of events and how they are related.  Kinda like that show LOST.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn is correct.    I'm a DM of big plots and grand schemes, most of which shall be revealed as the campaign progresses.

Some of your confoundery stems from the fact that there were, at one time, three campaigns going on in the same time period (including this one) at the same time.  Luckily, the other two have ended.  But, the Dragon Plague, for example, was the primary focus of another campaign.  I put the young dragon suffering from it in because a) I try to have at least one dragon encounter in every adventure and b) as a way of letting the group know that the Dragon Plague was happening (that knowledge will be quite significant later on).

My apologies for the confusion.  This campaign's sequel and later installments should, hopefully, be much more character driven and less confusing.


----------



## Helfdan

Amaury said:


> Debate!
> Is it me or we are just plodding around blindly and ignorantly?? I don't know for you guys but Johen in particular doesn't understand one thing about what's happening to him. Events happen around him on a scale he cannot understand. The few clues he may have collected do not give any answers.. why has his master been murdered? who are our employers and their motives? why undead plague? why the dragon disease? who is that shadow knight? what were these creatures that attacked us in the night? who's that ghost? and so on and so on..
> we seem happy to just leave a potentially very dangerous item with strangers (Abeils) and a guide who we don't know if we can trust her..
> 
> in short, i'm feeling blind...




Those are all great questions.  Valen's main worry, actually, is whether he will get to report the events to Johen's (and his) superiors!   He is also quite puzzled with the ghost, with what Aleera really is, and...  and...  wjth how nice his new armor is!  I guess Muzdum is a bad influence on the ranger...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Good influence lady, good influence.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Forgot to answer this.

Yes, Johen could have cast a few _goodberry_ spells before the group left.


----------



## Amaury

Johen cast a couple of gooberries for 8hpgoodberries (1d4=2, 1d4=1) 
goodberries 2 (1d4=3, 1d4=2) 


I wasn't expecting any other answer from Muzdum


----------



## Voda Vosa

What you see is what you get


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

And in other news...

shadowmask has a job interview today.    Wish her luck!


----------



## Amaury

"I'm the best..
I can sort your business out..
It will grow tenfolds!"


and.. Merde!
(yes that's what we say in French!)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Si, basicamente, mucha mierda. We latin speakers have like the same words for this sort of things.


----------



## Amaury

yeap always wrote the best pieces of poetry!!


----------



## shadowmask

Survey says...

I've got the job - pending a background check.    It's seasonal, and it will give me the experience for other county jobs with similar job duties.  I start in October.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Amaury

Bravo! Champagne tonight!


----------



## Arkhandus

Didn't see this earlier.  Good luck/congratulations though! ^_^


----------



## Voda Vosa

I hope that Mr monkey has dressed himself in some fine clothes, got some perfume on and prepared for a nice dinner with his winner wife... if not, someone's gonna sleep in the garden tonight.


----------



## Helfdan

Congratulations!


----------



## Yttermayn

*clap claps for Shadowmask* 



Voda Vosa said:


> Si, basicamente, mucha mierda. We latin speakers have like the same words for this sort of things.




Isn't mierda... poop?


----------



## Jemal

Gratz!  Now my turn for a job lol 

ALSO, I've still got my version of William as his original (When the campaign started). 

If I understand correctly, I should be adding 2 lvls to this and 68 gold?


----------



## Helfdan

that's 268 gold, and a masterwork bastard sword with a bee motif for William


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yttermayn said:


> *clap claps for Shadowmask*
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't mierda... poop?




Indeed, mierda merde merda and other that I don't know meaning the same. 
Don't ask me why, but that's the way we wish luck sometimes. Like when english people say "good sh*t" I think. 
Of course we can wish luck with other, more educated words, but that way is more like you feel it. I think.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

In answer to Jemal's question, yes, everyone should be level 3.


----------



## Jemal

Allright, Character's almost lvl'd.  
Only snag is I can't remember if you were allowing splat books or not, so I figured I'd ask for approval of a feat from Complete Adventurer.

It's called Devoted Inquisitor.  It allows me to freely multiclass between rogue and Paladin, and if I strike someone with a sneak attack that's also a Smite Evil, they have to make a will save (DC 10 +1/2CL + cha mod)  or be dazed for one round.
("WTF? Was that a sneak attack from a paladin?!?".)

In order to properly become a Shadow Knight, William needs to learn the art of stealth.  I'm going to attempt this with multiclassing into Rogue.  If the feat's allright, he'll be paladin2/rogue1.  otherwise I'll have to take a few more lvls in paladin before William starts down the rogue path.  I just figured it's easiest to describe it now, what with his spending so much time with Estelle, and his recent 'contact' with The Shadow Knight.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Absolutely.  

The "allowed" books list is currently as follows (reposted from a few months ago).

Core 3
Complete Adventurer
Complete Arcane
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior
Deities & Demigods
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Libris Mortis
Manual of the Planes
Monster Manual 2
Monster Manual 3
Races of Eberron
Savage Species
Song & Silence
Spell Compendium
Unearthed Arcana (only a couple of options here)

The following books are on my shelf but won't be approved for my Paths of Legend campaigns until I read them more thoroughly.

Complete Scoundrel
Dragonlance Campaign Setting
Dragonlance: Age of Mortals
Dragonlance: Bestiary of Krynn
Dragonlance: Holy Orders of the Stars
Dragonlance: Races of Ansalon
Dragonlance: War of the Lance
Dragons of Eberron


----------



## Helfdan

Hey boss, I was just waiting to see if Valen found any tracks before leading the way...  you better answer, 'cause Jemal seems to be chomping at the bit after his triumphant return!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Just waiting on shadowmask to get a post in.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Alrighty, IC update is up.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Speaking of shadowmask...

Happy Birthday!

She turns 36 today.


----------



## Voda Vosa

How old!


Nah, JK


----------



## Yttermayn

Wow!  Did they have dirt when you were a kid?


Kidding, I'm only 3 years behind you...


----------



## Arkhandus

Didn't notice this earlier.  Belated happy birthday!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yttermayn said:


> Wow!  Did they have dirt when you were a kid?
> 
> 
> Kidding, I'm only 3 years behind you...




I feel like a baby here with my few 23...


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Speaking of shadowmask...
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> She turns 36 today.




Happy Birthday!  And pay no mind to those young whippersnappers


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> I feel like a baby here with my few 23...




23?  Heheh, you _are_ a baby!


----------



## Voda Vosa

I must be the most hairy baby ever.


----------



## Yttermayn

Seems like the IC thread is going slow.  What are we waiting on?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Waiting for Jemal and shadowmask to get a post in.

What sort of post rate is everyone comfortable with?  I'd like to kick up the pace a bit since we're so close to wrapping this up.


----------



## Amaury

a minima twice a week for me, bar when i'm travelling for work.


----------



## Helfdan

I can usually post daily   Slower is fine, too


----------



## Yttermayn

I usually check several times a day.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Like Yttermayn.

Off topic question: I'm not able to get into the postheaven in gleemax, don't know why, but it tells me I don't have permission to see that page. Strange. If you happen to know something about this, I'll appreciate the info.
_Here is the message I get:


> Ming_Soldier, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. You are attempting to use a feature that employs the search engine. Search is currently disabled on the forums
> 2. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 3. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

It's a recurring glitch on the WotC forums that's been going on for a couple of months now.  Give it some time (30 minutes to an hour usually) and it will clear up and go back to normal.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Nice, its up and running again. Now I need some replies from.. ehem... somebody... ehem... who's name starts with crazy and ends with monkey.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Tomorrow morning.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Tomorrow morning.




Silly Monkey, he can't be talking about _you_.  _Your_ name ends with 1956.  Sheesh!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Now that I see that number, woould it mean you are like 52?

PS: still waiting for the update


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Voda Vosa said:


> Now that I see that number, woould it mean you are like 52?
> 
> PS: still waiting for the update




Nope.    33, next month.  That 1956 is just a completely random number I stuck on the name when I first started using it for my yahoo e-mail and then carried it over to other sites.


----------



## shadowmask

Thank you for the good wishes on my birthday, gents...even if they were rather tongue-in-cheek.  

*best cackling and frail old lady voice* Just wait while I get my cane, Sonnies.  

Regarding posting requirements, with help from the Monkey Man, I can probably keep up every two to three days.  After this wraps up, though, I'll be taking a hiatus.  My new job starts the end of next month, and I won't be able to keep up with school if I continue to play.


----------



## Arkhandus

I can post any number of times per week.  I just don't check very often when things are going really slow.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Anyone seen our resident paladin?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Not me, the game he was mastering and I was playing died some time ago. Also I know he has computer troubles. There's a post about that, somewhere


----------



## Helfdan

Hmmmm...  It seems a certain pally is about to return to a comatose state


----------



## Voda Vosa

Helfdan said:


> Hmmmm...  It seems a certain pally is about to return to a comatose state




Hahahaha


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Going to give Jemal one more day, then we move on.


----------



## Arkhandus

Jemal is having computer problems.  I forget the specifics, but he did post in this forum sometime in the past week.  He's working on getting it fixed/whatever, IIRC.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ah.  Thanks.  

I'm going to very briefly NPCize William then to push things forward a bit.  Playing the part of William will be a non-speaking stunt double.


----------



## Yttermayn

I think we're waiting for Amaury and Shadowmask?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yes.    Shadowmask and I took yesterday off as we stayed up too late Sunday night gaming.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Yes.    Shadowmask and I took yesterday off as we stayed up too late Sunday night gaming.




:Sigh:  Those were the days...


----------



## Voda Vosa

I gamed on fridays, until 4 or 5 AM. Carzy years...


----------



## Amaury

about 15 months ago, i invited some guys who play on the net in my campaign at my place + some friends and we played the whole week-end: from friday night till 4am, start again Sat around 11am till another 4am then most got up at 8am to go back home. three of us played board game on sunday..
we were all in our 30s or 40s and it was very nice especially considering we only knew each other from the net bar a couple of my friends..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

At this point, I'm going to post Varol's dialog and answers as PC posts come in.  Beyond conversation, however, I still won't substantially move forward until everyone gets at least one post in (with the possible exception of Jemal since he still seems to be having computer troubles).


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Varol shakes his head in sorrow, "That is the great tragedy of Silvergard...and it's triumph.  In order to imprison a being such as Orcus, all of the people here, more than a thousand, willingly sacrificed themselves to fortify the structure with their soul energy.  Shadowstone absorbs the souls of those who die while touching it.  Orcus is an outsider, a being of pure soul given bodily form.  In order for the structure to contain him, each block of the building had to already contain a soul, providing him no space to escape."





Dude!  This has to be one of the coolest, most interesting, and overall awesome plots/plot devices I have ever seen in ANY RPG or fantasy book, of which I have read many (and that's saying a lot, I'm 2&1/2 tears older than shadowmask!)   Bravo, sir!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Wow.  That's one of the coolest, most awesome compliments D) I've ever gotten (just about equal with one of my PbP Haven players saying that reading this (Tragedy) game got him back into D&D after a many year hiatus).


----------



## Voda Vosa

Helfdan said:


> Dude!  This has to be one of the coolest, most interesting, and overall awesome plots/plot devices I have ever seen in ANY RPG or fantasy book, of which I have read many (and that's saying a lot, I'm 2&1/2 tears older than shadowmask!)   Bravo, sir!




Totaly agree, It has won by goleada the other plot device I had in the first place. (I should not say its the one I designed for Path of Enligthment, but I want to make Helfdan suffer)


----------



## Helfdan

Voda Vosa said:


> Totaly agree, It has won by goleada the other plot device I had in the first place. (I should not say its the one I designed for Path of Enligthment, but I want to make Helfdan suffer)




ROFL!!  

BTW, Monkey, just wanted to say it was pretty clear to me that the Ten were divine beings.  I'ts just that Valen, would never have thought it was gods that set these 'unjust' events in motion.  He assumed it was mortal meddlers, whom he could bring to justice.  The poor boy has much to learn...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The funny thing about the Ten is that they were mortal only ten years ago.  So, much like the ancient Greek pantheon, they are subject to the same foibles and failings as mortals.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

So, who is definately going to be playing in "The 1152 Azgundi Tournaments?"


----------



## Voda Vosa

Probably Muzdum


----------



## Helfdan

Definitely Valen!


----------



## Yttermayn

Definitely Aohdan.


----------



## Arkhandus

Alaric's in.  I just don't have any idea yet of what he'll DO.

Most likely, in-character, he'd start hunting down Norali to get the whole Azilyk-vessel thing sorted out and get the dagger disposed of, maybe go see if the serpent-lady could be bound within a corpse instead of a living host, to throw that in Orcus' cage.

And/or he'd go looking for the Hand and Eye of Vecna to use in dealing with the problem, even if he didn't really plan on using them himself.

Adventure is his middle name, or would be if he could get anyone to acknowledge that. ^_^

But, neither of those looks like it'll be happening.  And he'd have to return to Azgund before doing anything else anyway.


----------



## Voda Vosa

We could have a name for the group. 
I propose Muzdum's five.

Jk


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> We could have a name for the group.
> I propose Muzdum's five.
> 
> Jk




Only if I get to be Tito.


----------



## Helfdan

Swords of Silvergard?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Muzdum can be anything but sharp


----------



## Yttermayn

Voda Vosa said:


> Muzdum can be anything but sharp




How 'bout honed?


----------



## Amaury

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> So, who is definately going to be playing in "The 1152 Azgundi Tournaments?"




but weren't we supposed to check the plateau further first? like the orcs menace, the keep, etc.?
Or are we done with our mission? 

Johen would like to establish enough proofs before going back and risk being accused + he's not enclkined to become a king or whatever but would support anyone who would warrant him to protect the local woods from whatever threats they're under.

besides, what is the tournament exactly? is it a real tournanment with duels? or adventure sequel?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The bulk of the adventure was getting there.  The plateau (and the big black building) is the final encounter.

As for the 1152 Tournaments, it will be equal parts tournament and adventure.  For those not interested in competing in the tournaments (jousting, archery, drinking contests, Castles tournament, duels, and more), there will be quite a bit going on behind the scenes as well (assassination attempts, opportunities to catch tournament contestants cheating, and a huge story element that will change the political landscape of the setting).

So, plenty to do.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn said:


> Video games, or pen and paper games?




Video Games.  She's in school for Game Art & Design.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The bulk of the adventure was getting there.  The plateau (and the big black building) is the final encounter.
> 
> As for the 1152 Tournaments, it will be equal parts tournament and adventure.  For those not interested in competing in the tournaments (jousting, archery, drinking contests, Castles tournament, duels, and more), there will be quite a bit going on behind the scenes as well (assassination attempts, opportunities to catch tournament contestants cheating, and a huge story element that will change the political landscape of the setting).
> 
> So, plenty to do.




Hmmm, sounds fun.  Aohdan _might_ get sucked into the tournament stuff...


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Video Games.  She's in school for Game Art & Design.




Hmmmm, coool.  Maybe she'd like to collaborate on some little projects?  Does she specialize in art, design, coding, 3d rendering, or something else?


----------



## shadowmask

Yttermayn said:


> Hmmmm, coool. Maybe she'd like to collaborate on some little projects? Does she specialize in art, design, coding, 3d rendering, or something else?




I'm wrapping up my first term, so I don't do a whole lot of anything other than concept, storyboard, and 2D sprite art...yet. I take classes in Photoshop, Illustrator, and Flash next term, and I have the entire Adobe Creative Suite 3 Master edition with Acrobat 9 installed as of yesterday. *drool* What I want to do is design. 

Collaboration is an option. Anything in particular, or just asking?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

*End of the Game Administrivia*

I'll be posting the recruiting thread for the 1152 Tournaments, probably tomorrow.  For those playing in the sequel be sure to post your fully updated characters.  Your characters will be picking up from having returned to the capital city.  You'll have had an opportunity to go shopping, so post any new purchases with your updated character.  The Adventurer's Guild will also have paid you another 1,000 gp each for your efforts, so don't forget to play with that in your shopping trips.  

*End of the Game Sentimentality*

Monkey is a sentimental sort, so let me wax emotional here for a moment.

This game has lasted about a year and a half.  During that time, Gleemax came and went and I was able to seize an opportunity that has opened doors for me, not the least of which was a trip to GenCon.  I've gone from DMing one PbP on EN World to being a Senior VCL on the Wizards of the Coast forums, not to mention being in the credits page of the inaugural issue of Phoenix Lore magazine (released yesterday).

I have to say that I really don't think I'd be where I am right now if it weren't for this game.  You guys are some of the best players I've had the privelege of DMing for and I want to thank you for the experience this PbP has become.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Well I must say it's my second game since I started playing in En world, and it was, from the beginning to the end, spectacular. Many things happened to me since I started playing. Good and bad (really bad things I don't want to remember) but there it was the relief and and wishes to incarnate the reckless Muzdum in Tragedy at Silvergard. 
I must congratulate you Mr Monkey, best DM of the year and the half I've been playing; and the DM of the first PbP game I've finished! 
And cheers for my fellow players, Rock on dudes! 
I got all sentimental now, I'll go cry in a corner

Oh, and Norali's dead.... Bravo my primate.


----------



## Amaury

yes, you've been a very good monkey, and I think that on behalf of the group, I am happy to elevate you from being a primate to a human being!! (a new druid spoell: Change Primate to Human, No save).

i really enjoyed this game with good roleplay from everybody. the frequency was above average for Enworld I think.
my only - constructive - criticism I would give is that our characters had little decision in the story - it was all happening to them. also for a pbp game, your story though very good, was a bit too complex I think for this format of play.

Anyway great game, I really enjoyed it and I'm in for the sequel! thansk for your time and efforts.


----------



## Helfdan

Let me add my congratulations as well, boss.  This was a great game, and I am looking forward to the sequel.  
I have to say that it resonated with a lot of my tastes in fantasy, old geezer that I am.  In keeping with old classics (Fellowship, Belgariad, etc) and even not-so-new classics such as the first wheel of time books, the adventure was the journey!  The goal is a (in this case way cool) plot device to get us to travel.  This is my favorite kind of fantasy tale.  (and is, incidentally why i hate teleport, gates, etc.)

So bravo, CM.  I suppose Valen better stock up on anti toxin with his 1000gp


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The Tournaments have begun!

October 16th is the cut-off date.


----------



## Amaury

wow serious intro to the sequel! 

how do you want us to get in? do we all start together or we're free to split from post 1 due to shopping or else? 
obviously it is up to each player what they want to do, but I guess some of us will subscribe to the Lordship of Silvergard 

personally i'd rather stay with the group since you're all good & regular players!  I could go for Option 3 with both Behind the Scene and Debate or ORatory (difference?).
IC-wise, Johen would tend to stay with Valen, a tureni and also his alibi to tureni prisons! 


with these 1000gp, we're allowed to buy whatever we fancy from the books you refer to?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Debate is essentially a moderated argument on a particular issue.  Oratory is giving a speech.

I leave it up to you guys as to whether you've stayed together or split up to pursue other interests.

Yes, you may purchase anything out of the listed books.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Neat!


----------



## Yttermayn

shadowmask said:


> I'm wrapping up my first term, so I don't do a whole lot of anything other than concept, storyboard, and 2D sprite art...yet. I take classes in Photoshop, Illustrator, and Flash next term, and I have the entire Adobe Creative Suite 3 Master edition with Acrobat 9 installed as of yesterday. *drool* What I want to do is design.
> 
> Collaboration is an option. Anything in particular, or just asking?




2D sprite art would definately be helpfull.  I am somewhat self educated in game programming.  I am currently converting a P&P strategy game into a 2D, top down PC game.  The game is freely available online in PDF form: Zombie Plague.  I've got the zombies moving around and breaking things along with some implementation of rules and lots of other little things.  Next I'm going to start working on the humans, which I have a better idea how to do after working out the much simpler zombies.  You can download what I've done so far here: Zombie Plague.zip  Let me know if you are interested in contributing in any way.  I think the 2D art/animation would be most helpfull at this time.  If you're interested, I have more details.  Once I am done with ZP, I have some more elaborate games I'd like to make- RPG's.  I could probably use some design help with them also.


----------



## Yttermayn

Just read Monkeys "Wax Emotional"  Post.   AWWWWWWWWwwwww! 

I think I totally lucked out when I got in on this game.  It is my first PBP game, and the players and GM all rocked!  So, I'll happily see you all in 1152!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yttermayn, in answer to your e-mailed horseshoe question, not that I know of.


----------



## Yttermayn

Oh yeah, was there any final exp awarded?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'm going to be going with a more freeform method of experience starting with Azgund Tournaments.  So, you guys are all set at 3500 xp, but we won't actually be tracking xp gains, instead levelling at a good point in the story.


----------



## Yttermayn

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I'm going to be going with a more freeform method of experience starting with Azgund Tournaments.  So, you guys are all set at 3500 xp, but we won't actually be tracking xp gains, instead levelling at a good point in the story.




Hmmm, that's different.  So the "extra credit" projects won't have exp rewards then?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'm not sure if I'm going to do the extra credit stuff again this time around or how that's going to work.  The freeform XP thing is mainly to lessen bookkeeping.


----------



## shadowmask

Yttermayn said:


> 2D sprite art would definately be helpfull. I am somewhat self educated in game programming. I am currently converting a P&P strategy game into a 2D, top down PC game. The game is freely available online in PDF form: Zombie Plague. I've got the zombies moving around and breaking things along with some implementation of rules and lots of other little things. Next I'm going to start working on the humans, which I have a better idea how to do after working out the much simpler zombies. You can download what I've done so far here: Zombie Plague.zip Let me know if you are interested in contributing in any way. I think the 2D art/animation would be most helpfull at this time. If you're interested, I have more details. Once I am done with ZP, I have some more elaborate games I'd like to make- RPG's. I could probably use some design help with them also.




I can't open the Zombie Plague file, could you send it to me at aluan _ damaera "at" msn "dot" com (no spaces), please?  

What game engine are you using?  I'm using Game Maker 7 Lite to develop a simple maze game for a "Developer's Challenge" at my school.  It's a free download, too.

I've attached some sprite art I've done for other projects that fell through.

I suggest we go ahead and switch to email so we don't clog up the thread.


----------



## Arkhandus

Figures it ended and the new recruitment began during the 2 days or so that I didn't bother much with the computer. 

Whoo!  Finally finished our first quest/adventure.  PbP takes awhile, but at least we finished!  A lot of PbPs can't say the same.  

_*weeps over his many cool PCs that never got a chance to even finish their first PbP adventure, especially that crafty, delightfully manipulative, blasty gnome evoker...*_

ANYwhoo.... ^_^

Looks like Alaric parts ways with Corath for now, but he'll stick around good ol' Muzdum, Aodhan, and those other guys.   He'll take them all drinking on their first night back in Azgund, say he wastes 10 of his gold on it. 

Though maybe William will be away for the next segment, while he pries the standard-issue Paladin-stick outta his butt to become a Rogue. ^_^


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I am quite pleaseed with actually finishing a PbP as well.    A great deal of the PbPs I've run on the WotC forums don't make it that far.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Seriously, it's the first I've ever finished here, since april  2007. And look at the amount of posts I've made and the games I was in. I even started DMing to finish a game!


----------



## Amaury

In Living Enworld they have a good formula with shortish adventures so I managed to finish 2 of them.. but unfortunately my thief is now in a game that was supposed to be the big game and it's like one post a month.. 

otherwise my own campaign (French) has now reached over 13,200 posts.. 
i had about one year break but have restarted it with three groups merging into one soon.. luckily the best players have come back..


----------



## Amaury

I was considering buying a pearl of power with my fortune.. is that ok?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Yes, indeed.  _Pearl of Power_ is fine.


----------



## Amaury

thanks. 
here is Johen updated.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Merci.  

Could you post him over in the Azgundi Tournament thread for ease of reference?


----------



## Helfdan

Valen is almost ready, but I am having trouble deciding how to spend the cash 

Either 

1- a masterwork longsword and a bunch of potions

or

2-Enchanting the mw chain shirt up to +1 (which wold consume the 1000gp)  
The latter option is probably the wisest, is it feasible? i.e., can the guild help with that?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

The guild can do just about anything.    You guys had about two months of down time, which is plenty of time to do a +1 enhancement on something.


----------



## Voda Vosa

We don't have the gold for a +1 enchantment!


----------



## Arkhandus

Voda Vosa - armor and shields only cost 1,000 gp to enhance to +1.  Weapons cost 2,000 gp for +1.  Of course, a caster with the appropriate feat can do so for half cost.  Alaric's too low-level for that feat, himself.


----------



## Helfdan

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The guild can do just about anything.    You guys had about two months of down time, which is plenty of time to do a +1 enhancement on something.




Well, what can I say   Posting Valen in a few minutes


----------



## Jemal

with my life as it is right now I don't think William's gonna make it into the new one.   Thanks for the gaming and congrats on the excellent campaign.

Good luck with the new game.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I figured.  

William, therefore, opted to return to the Necropolis to seek out Estelle.


----------

